# Virus and the packages



## Odessa200

I am sure I am not the only one who is awaiting some parcels from, mostly, former Soviet republics. Given it takes weeks in some cases for the parcel to arrive I assume it is quite safe (virus would be dead w/o the host). At least this is what I think. But what about the officials? Many countries had instituted travel bans. Does it include postal shipments as well? 

Stay safe!!!!


----------



## Fergfour

I think it's only people not goods as far as travel ban goes. 
Around here, businesses and schools are closing and events are being cancelled. I don't know if the postal system or customs will be affected in any way or not. 
Based on one Vostok I ordered, I haven't seen any updates since it said "processed through facility" in NY on the 9th. It normally only takes a couple days.


----------



## Odessa200

Package for Sadko forum project from China was returned... cause people handle the packages. So I am not sure. Lets see. When mine arrive and clear customs I will report. For now mine is in limbo between countries


----------



## mariomart

Advice from the WHO is that the virus can live on a surface for a maximum of 3 days, so if the transit time of the package is over 3 days the internal contents should be fine to handle. 

However this goes for the outer surface of the package as well, so either wipe it over with antibacterial wipes or wait 3 days before handling the package.


----------



## Ole Juul

What @mariomart said.

I'm not too worried about the virus, but I am concerned that my packages get here before I die of natural causes.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Well, as from last Thursday (12-03) in Denmark nearly the whole governmental system went down, this also included *all* postal services. No point in looking in the mail-box for at least another 14 days. Perhaps I just start re-servicing all my watches :-d

** EDIT **; just in the news; today at 12:00 hrs European time Denmark will close its borders. No idea what that all entails ....


----------



## Ard

Now I am really getting concerned because most all my food comes in packages that are shipped........ I wouldn't fear a watch in the mail just wear gloves and don't touch your face.


----------



## Bullseye the dog

Ordered some small watch tools from China ebay the date keeps being moved forward 4 weeks at a time I don’t believe many viruses could survive that long wont be ordering any more stuff not because of viruses though


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Got a watch coming from Ukraine, so far, it's progressing as per normal (left for the UK this morning 14/3)
Theatre that I work in is still holding shows, depending on the artists though (had one cancel the night before last, but last night went ahead) 
Keep sensable and virus free.


----------



## miroman

I had to send few watches to Italy and was informed by the Post office, that there MAY be delay with delivery.
Even today I had to send the last packet not-registered and not-priority, as the Italian postmen refuse to contact the recipients to get a sign from them (or recipients refuse to contact postmen, I didn't get exactly).

It was only for Italy, the packets for USA departed normally.
I have no instruction about Denmark or somewhere else.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## miroman

Forum error...


----------



## EndeavourDK

miroman said:


> I had to send few watches to Italy and was informed by the Post office, that there MAY be delay with delivery.
> Even today I had to send the last packet not-registered and not-priority, as the Italian postmen refuse to contact the recipients to get a sign from them (or recipients refuse to contact postmen, I didn't get exactly).
> 
> It was only for Italy, the packets for USA departed normally.
> I have no instruction about Denmark or somewhere else.
> 
> Regards, Miro.


Well, I can assure you; nothing moves here anymore ...... last night people boarding airplanes destined for Denmark were told; "you may get into Denmark, but not get out" and were given the option to leave the plane ...... many did.
An Eagles "Hotel California" kind of thing


----------



## 24h

I believe that the virus can live for a few days outside of a "host" and longer/shorter depending on the material.
With that being said, I'm not too worried about the virus and haven't really taken any extra pre-cautions other than washing my hands more often (especially after just receiving a package from Seattle).
Yes I am slightly worried about my 90+ year old grandparents, but for the time being I'm not concerned about my personal health/

Just avoid too much unnecessary contact and wash your hands ;-)


----------



## SunnyOrange

I'm waiting for packages from UK and Japan. I'm always calmed and reasonable, and not afraid at all. But the damage is already done, by media, and a lot of misinformation. Shelves are empty, people went mad. Today I couldn't find any flour to buy, yesterday no alcohol at the Pharmacy (I use it for usual cleaning, has nothing to do with the virus).

This panic affected people who are prone to panic, as my dad is, and now this is another problem, to calm people down.


----------



## carbon_dragon

It's hard to get a handle on the death rate because it's not always clear what the population is -- people who get the virus? people in the whole population of a country who may or may NOT have gotten the virus? People who end up symptomatic? People who have gotten tested and THEN died? Really hard to figure out from what you hear. 

Waiting a few days might be the easiest, but at that point you are probably only defending against coronavirus from postal workers. I guess you could also wear rubber gloves while unwrapping and then put the wrapping in the trashcan, leaving only the stuff INSIDE the outer wrapping. Then wash your hands with the gloves and then take the gloves off. Then if the trip took at least a few days you'd probably be fine. I just open them up myself so far though. 

Plus with a watch, you might have to sign for the package, which means touching the signature device and pen and the outer part of the package, unless you are wearing gloves before opening the door. I know, paranoid much. I am 62 though.


----------



## mariomart

carbon_dragon said:


> ... I know, paranoid much. I am 62 though.


No, not paranoid at all.

And here lies the problem, NOT doing anything makes the problem escalate more quickly, not enough has been done already, meaning the virus has already taken a foothold unchecked.

Every little extra thing you can do to avoid infection makes a BIG difference in the spread.

So don't feel silly when you take extra precaution, you are the smart one and your loved ones around you will benefit just as much.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Of course we digress from the thread title but there are important things to discuss ....

Not being Danish, but living here, I can for once applaud Denmark's (political) move to shut their borders and restrict human interactions. It won't prevent or kill the virus, but what it hopefully does is to buy time. The health services can provide only so much help, they have only so much oxygen aid equipment for people who need it. They don't want to end up in the situation like now in Italy were they simply ran out of everything and doctors have to decide who to give help, who gets an oxygen mask, or who has to die. Doctors and nurses ran out of protective clothing and have to wear the same for days on end.
Hoping, as what has happened in China, that restricting human interactions will slow down the parabolic spreading curve and therefor doesn't overwhelm the health-system. The whole thing may take longer, but at least there is hopefully a chance to save more people.
Also, for once in a long time, people have been given priority over the mighty economy. That fantasy bubble was about to burst anyhow, all it needed was a pin ...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

In the UK, postal workers now have the instruction that if they have a 'signed for' parcel that they put it on the doorstep, knock, step back, wait for the door to be opened, check name, then sign off the parcel with 'CV19', meaning that they are kept away from the addressee (hopefully, they'll be wearing gloves to handle parcels & letters anyway)


----------



## 24h

Some humor to make light of all the panic :-d


----------



## Kotsov

24h said:


> Some humor to make light of all the panic :-d


That's some hoarder...


----------



## Dodgydruid

I got a parcel from Hong Kong this week and I just sprayed the inside of the packet with some anti-bac spray and sprayed some on a cloth and wiped the watch over both sides and in the crevices.


----------



## Ole Juul

Dodgydruid said:


> I got a parcel from Hong Kong this week and I just sprayed the inside of the packet with some anti-bac spray and sprayed some on a cloth and wiped the watch over both sides and in the crevices.


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ole Juul

Dodgydruid said:


> I got a parcel from Hong Kong this week and I just sprayed the inside of the packet with some anti-bac spray and sprayed some on a cloth and wiped the watch over both sides and in the crevices.


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I think I already had it or have it as been a bit unwell since last week, eye of the needle and porcelain telephone sort of thing. I made my own anti-bac spray out of some Zoflora added to a bit of dettol anti-bacterial stuff and in a trigger spray bottle so if something is gonna get me it smells nice whilst its doing its dastardlies


----------



## Kotsov

I've got a komandirskie just cleared from GBLALA so might arrive just before the lockdown.


----------



## Ole Juul

Kotsov said:


> I've got a komandirskie just cleared from GBLALA so might arrive just before the lockdown.


Is there a lockdown on shipping? I haven't heard that, but I'm not following details. As far as I know our postal system and ports (Canada) will remain operational.


----------



## stadiou

The postal system in the UK is still operational and is likely to remain so for a while. Incidentally, anti-bacterial stuff is of limited use / value against viruses.


----------



## Ole Juul

Apparently Mersk is making changes to their container shipping schedule. I haven't read up on it, but I see lots of stories in the news.

So, I thought I'd ask an Ebay vendor if it would effect the shipping of an item which I planned to buy from them. Here is the conversation:

Me:
"I am in Canada. If I buy this, how long will it take to get here? Are there disruptions these days? If so, can you send by air mail?"

Ebay vendor:
_Dear customer,
thanks for your contact here,
we only sell our products according to the above list, you can view by our listing.
Many thanks for your kindly understanding and great support .
If you have any questions, pls feel free to contact us.
Best regards ,
Yours sincerely ,_

Me:
"I understand you refuse another shipping method - even if I give you lots of extra money to pay for it. You have to do it according to
your system. But please answer my questions. Are there any shipping disruptions? I am asking because there are many container
shipping changes due to coronavirus. Does this effect you service.
Thanks for answering. "

Ebay Vendor:
_Dear customer,
thanks for your contact here,
we only sell our products according to the above list, you can view by our listing.
Many thanks for your kindly understanding and great support .
If you have any questions, pls feel free to contact us.
Best regards ,
Yours sincerely ,_

I give up.


----------



## Dodgydruid

We had no post in this area today (friday) and I suspect that is because our poor post lady ends up covering other rounds and just ran out of time, have had a few agency ones recently and two posties covering a 15000 population town.

I've resorted to basically old army rules, keeping my head down a bit and away from other people and stepping back and sideways to keep a decent distance, its not bullet proof by any means but does lessen the chances as much as possible. The "rule" really applies to first responding to a blister agent or dust derived weapon so you don't inadvertently get a face full recovering a fallen comrade (I am very much a cold war era chap when they still taught stuff like that) but it passes the time, I still do the ol' one eye trick at night so I don't lose my night vision totally and all sorts of action man stuff that makes the locals think I am even weirder than ever hehe When I go out I am wearing my 1960 issue "Sweeney" flak jacket or my MA1 flight jacket, combats and shiny shiny boots cos old habits are hard to break and I see a dirty pair of boots and I go all OCD on 'em until they look like wet glass 

The only break from the norm is I now have a beard like a badgers tail, started growing it when I had my triple bypass and the intention is to grow it past the bottom of my chest wound scar, its now got to the top of the scar so a foot and a bit to go


----------



## antilucem

In my opinion the biggest hazard is in the latter stages of a parcel's journey, especially the delivery person - where they went before you and what precautions they took.

https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200317-covid-19-how-long-does-the-coronavirus-last-on-surfaces


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Had a packet arrive through Royal Mail this morning, usual postie, knock on the window left package on window sill & waved as he left (he usually signs for us anyway!) - guess we're fairly lucky that as my brother is a postie & send cards and so forth round with him, he knows who we are!


----------



## Odessa200

So far I am yet to see any of my parcels show up in the US. oldest left Russia on the 2nd and now 19 days later still did not show up in the US. This had happened before so nothing for sure. Still waiting hoping the next week it will re-surface on this side of the world.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dodgydruid said:


> ......................and shiny shiny boots cos old habits are hard to break and I see a dirty pair of boots and I go all OCD on 'em until they look like wet glass


Lump of bees wax and hot air gun to start with?;-) And why is it, that if you've got shiny footwear, people have to comment (usually those with footwear that look as though they've been worn for years without seeing a bit of polish:roll??????????


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Odessa200 said:


> So far I am yet to see any of my parcels show up in the US. oldest left Russia on the 2nd and now 19 days later still did not show up in the US. This had happened before so nothing for sure. Still waiting hoping the next week it will re-surface on this side of the world.


Must admit that I've not noticed any change in the 'usual' times of transit - yet


----------



## 24h

Odessa200 said:


> So far I am yet to see any of my parcels show up in the US. oldest left Russia on the 2nd and now 19 days later still did not show up in the US. This had happened before so nothing for sure. Still waiting hoping the next week it will re-surface on this side of the world.


Probably just unlucky. :-(
I ordered something from Russia on the 12th, cleared US Customs on the 18th, and it left Queens NY yesterday for California.


----------



## Odessa200

Just spoke to the postal service worker. As far as USA incoming traffic, 5 countries on a ‘significant delay’ list: UK, China, Swiss, Italy and Spain. The rest should be as usual for now.


----------



## Kotsov

stadiou said:


> Incidentally, anti-bacterial stuff is of limited use / value against viruses.


This is true, clue is in the name. What you'd need if it existed would be Antivar.


----------



## Fergfour

Odessa200 said:


> So far I am yet to see any of my parcels show up in the US. oldest left Russia on the 2nd and now 19 days later still did not show up in the US. This had happened before so nothing for sure. Still waiting hoping the next week it will re-surface on this side of the world.


Similar situation with me, though not as lengthy.

Released from Russia
14 March 2020, 06:38 102972, Moskva

No updates since, a week later.


----------



## Parkgate

Please don't be numpties, this is a serious pandemic that affects 20% of the worlds population (the over 70's and those with other health problems). Postal services the world over are struggling, due to staff and flight issues, and lets be honest you're concerned your watch has been held up, GET REAL, your elder family members are AT RISK....seriously.


----------



## 24h

Parkgate said:


> Please don't be numpties, this is a serious pandemic that affects 20% of the worlds population (the over 70's and those with other health problems). Postal services the world over are struggling, due to staff and flight issues, and lets be honest you're concerned your watch has been held up, GET REAL, your elder family members are AT RISK....seriously.


I think you can be concerned about both, but we obviously know what the most important thing is.
A few days ago I mentioned that I wasn't too worried about the virus myself and I hope that didn't come off as idiotic. Obviously I've taken steps to minimize my contact with others, especially people who are at the greatest risk.
In fact I've had basically zero contact with anyone except for two family members.
It's not just about family; it's about everyone around you. Stay healthy!


----------



## Parkgate

24h said:


> I think you can be concerned about both, but we obviously know what the most important thing is.
> A few days ago I mentioned that I wasn't too worried about the virus myself and I hope that didn't come off as idiotic. Obviously I've taken steps to minimize my contact with others, especially people who are at the greatest risk.
> In fact I've had basically zero contact with anyone except for two family members.
> It's not just about family; it's about everyone around you. Stay healthy!


Concerned about both? Watches and the elderly? You think it doesn't affect you, yet you're putting a watch on the same level as your parents or grandparents? Or are you saying you're avoiding your family but awaiting the postman?


----------



## Ole Juul

I'm in my 70's and have some very serious health issues. That's reality. Coronavirus is a serious thing and I'm treating it that way. But I'm not going to ignore whether I get something I buy just to please some fanatic. Everything in your life is important, just to different degrees. Please, lets not turn this into a religion.


----------



## Strela

Stop squabbling. Be nice to each other and get along.


----------



## Fergfour

Who said anything about our watches being as important as anything or anyone else? 

Current events will likely have an effect on various aspects of our hobby. Delivery, manufacturing, retail, the whole gamut. This is a watch forum, it seems natural to wonder about certain things watch-related. 

I wasn't taking any comments as complaining, more like people reporting their observations. Such as "hey, maybe certain post offices will close or have reduced hours, etc". Or "being stuck in quarantine for 2 weeks, I have a lot more time to devote to my hobby now". Or "my favorite microbrand has temporarily halted production". 

I'm sure everyone has varying levels of concern with the virus, their family and society as a whole. It doesn't seem to be stopping anyone here from logging onto WUS once in a while and talking watches.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Strela said:


> Stop squabbling. Be nice to each other and get along.


Plus 1,
I come on here for relaxation, not to watch people argue.


----------



## antilucem

Just to get back on topic for a moment. It may interest some comrades to know that my local Post Office has been closed for a week already. Nothing coming or going!


----------



## casper461

antilucem said:


> Just to get back on topic for a moment. It may interest some comrades to know that my local Post Office has been closed for a week already. Nothing coming or going!


It doesn't interest me


----------



## Fergfour

It interests me as I have multiple packages in various stages of shipping and may have more in the future, or put future plans on hold because of where we are these days Nothing wrong with being aware if things are on hold in certain areas or situations. 

This doesn't mean I don't care about how the virus is affecting peoples lives.


----------



## Bullseye the dog

I still have not received two different watch tools orders e bay it’s been over 2 months it’s a small amount so I am not worried I doubt they will ever come regarding the virus I understand it only can survive a maximum of 2 days on a dry surface so unless it’s the postman has been infected you could wear gloves possibly leave the package in a dry place wipe over with antibacterial wipes I cannot see how you could become infected I can ask a question do you pick up your letters etc when posted through the door even if you do not go shopping who has handled the food package wages world wide are decreasing people are loosing there jobs it more likely watches could go missing


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Luckily, so far, Royal Mail in the UK is still working, though packages are being left outside & they are under instructions not to have contact with households.
Hopefully International stuff is just held up in various docks/airports/distribution centres & not being pilfered.
After being caught out on a purchase on e bay, I now check that goods are 'dispatched from UK', as I ordered some bits that I needed - only to find out that expected delivery was over a month (& that was before all this virus delays) - just had to order some bits for a strimmer, hopefully be with me before too long, otherwise the grass will need something bigger.


----------



## casper461

I think it prudent at present not to order goods from a country other than your own as at least you will or should know the postal situation


----------



## Odessa200

No movements for my packages. Oldest left Russia on the 2nd. Not in the USA yet. 
I do not think it makes sense NOT to order due to the virus (risk of infection): the virus will not survive a long shipping anyway. Even if I order nothing my regular mail still comes and I need to pick it up any way. So one more parcel makes no difference. 

I do hope that the mail is just sitting somewhere for a few extra weeks and eventually will be delivered. It would be more honest for the postal system to reject accepting the parcel but given that acceptance happens in a different country that may be a problem. 

Anyway, I am optimistic about the whole situation in general and the delayed parcels in particular. All will be fine!


----------



## casper461

Odessa200 said:


> No movements for my packages. Oldest left Russia on the 2nd. Not in the USA yet.
> I do not think it makes sense NOT to order due to the virus (risk of infection): the virus will not survive a long shipping anyway. Even if I order nothing my regular mail still comes and I need to pick it up any way. So one more parcel makes no difference.
> 
> I do hope that the mail is just sitting somewhere for a few extra weeks and eventually will be delivered. It would be more honest for the postal system to reject accepting the parcel but given that acceptance happens in a different country that may be a problem.
> 
> Anyway, I am optimistic about the whole situation in general and the delayed parcels in particular. All will be fine!


I think that you are being rather optimistic on the whole issue to use your words No offence but we just dont know


----------



## Odessa200

casper461 said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No movements for my packages. Oldest left Russia on the 2nd. Not in the USA yet.
> I do not think it makes sense NOT to order due to the virus (risk of infection): the virus will not survive a long shipping anyway. Even if I order nothing my regular mail still comes and I need to pick it up any way. So one more parcel makes no difference.
> 
> I do hope that the mail is just sitting somewhere for a few extra weeks and eventually will be delivered. It would be more honest for the postal system to reject accepting the parcel but given that acceptance happens in a different country that may be a problem.
> 
> Anyway, I am optimistic about the whole situation in general and the delayed parcels in particular. All will be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you are being rather optimistic on that
Click to expand...

Maybe. Optimist is a person who spends his last money to buy a new wallet....

As far as Virus, I am optimistic. What happens to the economy after the virus: I am super pessimistic. Such a conflicted individual....
Economic issues across the globe are around the corner in my view...

If I never recover my packages, o well, life will go on. A few good watches will be lost for me. I hope they will not be lost for humanity and eventually will be found and loved by someone. 
If these were currently produced watches I would of course not be bothered. Unfortunately some of the watches I am waiting for exist in a very limited quantity....

Stay safe!


----------



## casper461

Odessa200 said:


> Maybe. Optimist is a person who spends his last money to buy a new wallet....
> 
> As far as Virus, I am optimistic. What happens to the economy after the virus: I am super pessimistic. Such a conflicted individual....
> Economic issues across the globe are around the corner in my view...
> 
> If I never recover my packages, o well, life will go on. A few good watches will be lost for me. I hope they will not be lost for humanity and eventually will be found and loved by someone.
> If these were currently produced watches I would of course not be bothered. Unfortunately some of the watches I am waiting for exist in a very limited quantity....
> 
> Stay safe!


I certainly agree with your view about what happens after the virus Luxury goods such as expensive watches will plummet in value and everyday items we need to survive will really increase in price


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

casper461 said:


> I think it prudent at present not to order goods from a country other than your own as at least you will or should know the postal situation


If the item isn't 'time reliant' then I've no problem ordering from anywhere in the world, the item will, in all probability, arrive at some point - depending on flights or shipping - I have no problem with 'normal' mail being held back if there's an urgent shipment of masks, food or similar destined for the UK.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

antilucem said:


> Just to get back on topic for a moment. It may interest some comrades to know that my local Post Office has been closed for a week already. Nothing coming or going!


At least we know not to send you anything important Barry 😄


----------



## casper461

SuffolkGerryW said:


> At least we know not to send you anything important Barry &#55357;&#56836;


I would not anyway


----------



## casper461

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Luckily, so far, Royal Mail in the UK is still working, though packages are being left outside & they are under instructions not to have contact with households.
> Hopefully International stuff is just held up in various docks/airports/distribution centres & not being pilfered.
> After being caught out on a purchase on e bay, I now check that goods are 'dispatched from UK', as I ordered some bits that I needed - only to find out that expected delivery was over a month (& that was before all this virus delays) - just had to order some bits for a strimmer, hopefully be with me before too long, otherwise the grass will need something bigger.


Order bits for a strimmer buy a new one they are cheap


----------



## casper461

24h said:


> I think you can be concerned about both, but we obviously know what the most important thing is.
> A few days ago I mentioned that I wasn't too worried about the virus myself and I hope that didn't come off as idiotic. Obviously I've taken steps to minimize my contact with others, especially people who are at the greatest risk.
> In fact I've had basically zero contact with anyone except for two family members.
> It's not just about family; it's about everyone around you. Stay healthy!


Yes it makes you look like a right ....... not to be worried PARKGATE was right about you


----------



## highend

Odessa200 said:


> Maybe. Optimist is a person who spends his last money to buy a new wallet....
> 
> As far as Virus, I am optimistic. What happens to the economy after the virus: I am super pessimistic. Such a conflicted individual....
> Economic issues across the globe are around the corner in my view...
> 
> If I never recover my packages, o well, life will go on. A few good watches will be lost for me. I hope they will not be lost for humanity and eventually will be found and loved by someone.
> If these were currently produced watches I would of course not be bothered. Unfortunately some of the watches I am waiting for exist in a very limited quantity....
> 
> Stay safe!


But in view of this I don't think it is such a bad idea getting a new piece now, especially because we can't say for sure what happens to the cost after the whole pandemic passes...

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## casper461

highend said:


> But in view of this I don't think it is such a bad idea getting a new piece now, especially because we can't say for sure what happens to the cost after the whole pandemic passes...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


Sorry but do you really not think that prices will drop There will not be any money about after this I really fear for what will happen when the virus ends


----------



## Parkgate

casper461 said:


> Yes it makes you look like a right ....... not to be worried PARKGATE was right about you


Casper, calm down. I was peeved off about people not undertanding that Europe is in the grip of a pandemic (now landed in N.America) yet they where posting stuff about their deliveries being late etc (and not just in this thread). I tried to put my point across and 24h happened to be the one that got my ire (it could of been anyone). Turns out it was a family member with bad flu, I have no ill feelings towards 24h in any way, so stop this one man crusade of posting unnecessary comments that are counter-productive. Let people enjoy their hobby, I have stuff in the post from Russia and Sweden which I know will be late, and feel sorry for all those in the delivery chain, including my own postie, as they are front line staff regardless of where in the world they are.

Calm down, grab a glass of wine and remember that being in lock-down (last 2 weeks for me) will send most people stir crazy (including me). Afterall, other than not going out, there really is sod all anyone can do. Cheers.


----------



## stadiou

I have a suspicion that the world economy will take a pretty long time to restart let alone recover, Our beloved watches will almost certainly fall siginificantly in value due to a lack of disposable income. Personally, I'm holding off buying any stuff right now as I;m sure the postal / courier services have plenty to contend with delivering essentials without the additional burden of fripperies such as a new to me watch.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

casper461 said:


> Order bits for a strimmer buy a new one they are cheap


Why buy a new item when the old one only needs a £3 primer bulb????? Besides which, it'll give me something else to do - and funnily enough, I enjoy working with engines, always have done - nothing beats the feeling of putting something back together and it starts up first time - and I've not yet got to that stage with watches!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

stadiou said:


> I have a suspicion that the world economy will take a pretty long time to restart let alone recover, Our beloved watches will almost certainly fall siginificantly in value due to a lack of disposable income. Personally, I'm holding off buying any stuff right now as I;m sure the postal / courier services have plenty to contend with delivering essentials without the additional burden of fripperies such as a new to me watch.


Possibly the world economy will take a while to get re-started, but the roots of it (i.e. you and me) will need to help it along as much as we can - the 'big boys' (large multi-nationals and the like) will survive no problem - it's the 'small fry', the corner shops, the husband and wife café, the small butcher, etc. etc. that will need your support in the coming years - so when they are allowed to re-open, please use them.|>
Very true, but given that our postie has delivered this week, a couple of bills, a parcel of pills for my wife, and a load of 'junk mail', I'm not too worried about having a couple of ebay purchases coming through!:-d


----------



## Kotsov

highend said:


> But in view of this I don't think it is such a bad idea getting a new piece now, especially because we can't say for sure what happens to the cost after the whole pandemic passes...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


Or if it will be available.


----------



## Kotsov

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Possibly the world economy will take a while to get re-started, but the roots of it (i.e. you and me) will need to help it along as much as we can - the 'big boys' (large multi-nationals and the like) will survive no problem - it's the 'small fry', the corner shops, the husband and wife café, the small butcher, etc. etc. that will need your support in the coming years - so when they are allowed to re-open, please use them.|>
> Very true, but given that our postie has delivered this week, a couple of bills, a parcel of pills for my wife, and a load of 'junk mail', I'm not too worried about having a couple of ebay purchases coming through!:-d


Exactly.


----------



## antilucem

SuffolkGerryW said:


> At least we know not to send you anything important Barry ?


I was actually trying to make a point about this happening everywhere. https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-usps-employees-test-positive-2000-in-quarantine-2020-3


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

antilucem said:


> I was actually trying to make a point about this happening everywhere. https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-usps-employees-test-positive-2000-in-quarantine-2020-3


Looking at that report, looks like they may well be damned if they do as well as if they don't.
Certainly looks that the USPS need people to continue to use them (drop in business), but they haven't the staff to deliver anyway. Royal Mail are recruiting temporary staff to cover shortages - as are a lot of the supermarkets (Tesco has implemented a 'fast track' recruitment - apply for the job and you could be working on the shop floor in just 2 days - 6 am start!)


----------



## Fergfour

antilucem said:


> I was actually trying to make a point about this happening everywhere. https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-usps-employees-test-positive-2000-in-quarantine-2020-3


I was out doing yard work yesterday when the carrier came by and I started walking towards her. She said I'll just put this on the porch for you, meaning keep your distance please. She had a mask and gloves on. Totally understandable. Honestly I can live without mail for a good while. I don't depend on it for any life-saving medications or anything, and no I don't need anymore watches. 
I feel for those out in the public trying to do their jobs with the added stress of the virus. Health care, grocery, mail, pharmacy's, etc.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Fergfour said:


> I was out doing yard work yesterday when the carrier came by and I started walking towards her. She said I'll just put this on the porch for you, meaning keep your distance please. She had a mask and gloves on. Totally understandable. Grocery workers are out there everyday as well exposed to the public.
> I can live without mail for quite a while, food though..... .


You area (NY) has been hit hard, or is it just the city?
Sons partner is checkout attendant at a local supermarket - she hasn't been issued with any ppe, no gloves nor masks (as, it seems, most supermarket workers haven't), just hope that she isn't going to go down with it (she suffers from epilepsy, so not good)


----------



## Fergfour

SuffolkGerryW said:


> You area (NY) has been hit hard, or is it just the city?
> Sons partner is checkout attendant at a local supermarket - she hasn't been issued with any ppe, no gloves nor masks (as, it seems, most supermarket workers haven't), just hope that she isn't going to go down with it (she suffers from epilepsy, so not good)


I'm at least 150+ miles north of NYC, my area is nothing like what they're dealing with. We have less than 100 cases in the whole county last time I checked, of course things are trending up. 
I was at the store 2 days ago, they had put up big plastic shields at each register with just enough room for the customer to reach in with their CC.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Spoke to my son earlier (video chat) and it seems that finally, the shop is putting up the screens, yaay!


----------



## Zany4

I’m 30 miles west of NYC. Not fun times here and the numbers of infected and deaths keep rising all across the area. Supplies and food still decent but people are rightly worried. My whole family was sick for 2 weeks but better now. Like a really bad flu. Most people staying in and working from home. Ordering take out food is still happening so that’s a plus. Stay safe and healthy!

My Meranom order cleared Russian customs 16/03/20. Still says pre-shipment in the USPS tracking. Normally after clearing customs the mail hits NYJFK customs only a few days later.

Seems like everything is on hold in Russia due to the virus and possible lack of planes. I read the Russian government and Pochta have declared “Force Majeure“ and said they don’t have to deliver anything to any schedule or be response for lost items and their costs.

If you’re in the US, I wouldn’t place any new orders until the pandemic passes or there is evidence Pochta is moving again. If you’re in EU/UK, I would think it’s the same for parcels going by mostly by ground.


----------



## Bullseye the dog

Food and roof over your head first priority!! The planes just are not flying forget eBay stuff from China it probably won’t come and no seller response I cannot say for Russia but I would not buy anything you can’t afford to loose I know of one seller that has been taken of eBay which I have purchased many a watch from because some of his watches never arrived not his fault so he is out of pocket I cannot say what happened regarding Russia post and this was around January time I suspect it could be worse now with small packages lying around not being flown out you probably get your money back PayPal but is it worth the stress I have a back log of repairs I will probably fix those watches before adding more


----------



## Rodwell

I have bought watches from Italy Greece Russia and all have arrived in about the usual time. I've also sold watches to Italy Germany Greece Spain and within the UK and all have arrived with no problems. I think it's just people that have problems travelling. My experience is that the mail is okay.


----------



## Fergfour

I placed an order on AM-Diver.com the other day (they're in Germany). Just got an email from them saying they can't ship to the US now, that I can either wait until things improve or get a refund.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> I placed an order on AM-Diver.com the other day (they're in Germany). Just got an email from them saying they can't ship to the US now, that I can either wait until things improve or get a refund.


Hmm. Let's thing about this........

These parcels will need moving or storing. storing is more expensive than moving.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> I placed an order on AM-Diver.com the other day (they're in Germany). Just got an email from them saying they can't ship to the US now, that I can either wait until things improve or get a refund.


So it's your choice. Morally I'd wait because I'd made the purchase but everyone needs to make their own decision.

And it will be the right one for them.


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> So it's your choice. Morally I'd wait because I'd made the purchase but everyone needs to make their own decision.
> And it will be the right one for them.


I'm not worried about a $25 order, I posted more in response to the guy who said he's received and sent to various countries without any issues. This is just one place in Germany, I'm not saying the whole country is on postal lockdown. Maybe in this case it has more to do with the carrier they use for delivery, whether it be EMS, UPS, Fedex, etc..


----------



## Odessa200

I still get my junk mail... piles of it. So if the post system has no issues delivering junk mail and all the companies have no issues mailing junk mail then why should I abstain from ordering watches and why my watch orders shall not he delivered.... confused.


----------



## Fergfour

Odessa200 said:


> I still get my junk mail... piles of it. So if the post system has no issues delivering junk mail and all the companies have no issues mailing junk mail then why should I abstain from ordering watches and why my watch orders shall not he delivered.... confused.


Maybe it's more to do with international mail / customs. Who knows.


----------



## Kotsov

Junk mail has completely stopped in my part of the UK


----------



## tokareva

The Zlatoust I ordered from Smirs (in Moscow) was picked up by the postman today. The shop said they had to wait for them to come because the post office is closed.


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> The Zlatoust I ordered from Smirs (in Moscow) was picked up by the postman today. The shop said they had to wait for them to come because the post office is closed.


Let us know if yours clears Russian customs and then gets held in USPS pre-shipment. What I think that means is there are few to no planes leaving Russia for the US so the mail is being held at the Moscow/St. Pete's airports under Force Majeure. Hope they don't misplace parcels!


----------



## Bullseye the dog

Hello Comrades my local post office is shut till further notice ordered a DVD UK suppliers of e bay it’s been over a week just got a message that your package may be delayed due to virus I got some ........ from stuff I ordered from China watch tools in chinglish please check your UK post office looked on tracking it never left China 2 months ago 
I feel sorry for the sellers as this is probably there only lively hood I am going to order a cheap watch for spares from Russia I will let you know how I get on


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> The Zlatoust I ordered from Smirs (in Moscow) was picked up by the postman today. The shop said they had to wait for them to come because the post office is closed.


So it is mine and your watch. It was a couriers as the po was closed. I got a tracking number did you?


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Let us know if yours clears Russian customs and then gets held in USPS pre-shipment. What I think that means is there are few to no planes leaving Russia for the US so the mail is being held at the Moscow/St. Pete's airports under Force Majeure. Hope they don't misplace parcels!


Ok, but in the meantime I have the current shipping status of one from Meranom.We should know soon because the next step should be it being released from Russia.


----------



## Kotsov

If I ever form a band (unlikely) I'm calling it "Virus and the Packages"


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> So it is mine and your watch. It was a couriers as the po was closed. I got a tracking number did you?


Yes, they gave me a tracking number.


----------



## Fergfour

tokareva said:


> Ok, but in the meantime I have the current shipping status of one from Meranom.We should know soon because the next step should be it being released from Russia.
> 
> View attachment 14995575


Yes it should say released from Russia next. And in my case, nothing has happened since:

Russian Post
Released from Russia
14 March 2020, 06:38 102972, Moskva
Released by custom house
12 March 2020, 21:38 102972, Moskva


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> Yes it should say released from Russia next. And in my case, nothing has happened since:
> 
> Russian Post
> Released from Russia
> 14 March 2020, 06:38 102972, Moskva
> Released by custom house
> 12 March 2020, 21:38 102972, Moskva


Wow, that's a long time. Have you checked on USPS website?


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Yes, they gave me a tracking number.


Game on.

The waiting game


----------



## Fergfour

tokareva said:


> Wow, that's a long time. Have you checked on USPS website?


Every day. Just this, (the same thing Zany4 said in post #84) : 
Status
Pre-Shipment
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment


----------



## Kotsov

Ah well, it's not going to vaporise. The best thing for a sh1tload of parcels is to move them somewhere else. The destination seems sensible.


----------



## Odessa200

Almost a month for me for the oldest parcel. So I suspect this will be for a while....


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> Almost a month for me for the oldest parcel. So I suspect this will be for a while....


Strange. There weren't a lot of restrictions in place other than China a month ago. And I've had a few watches from Russia in that period.

Are you sure it isn't just an errant parcel issue rather than a virus thing. What is the destination country?


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost a month for me for the oldest parcel. So I suspect this will be for a while....
> 
> 
> 
> Strange. There weren't a lot of restrictions in place other than China a month ago. And I've had a few watches from Russia in that period.
> 
> Are you sure it isn't just an errant parcel issue rather than a virus thing. What is the destination country?
Click to expand...

Target is USA. From Russia for me always takes 2 weeks to cross the ocean. From Ukraine 1 week. So 2 weeks being a norm, it makes it 2 weeks or so delay.... I had a few times when a parcel goes back or to some other country but this is nowhere. Just waiting. Have a few from the same seller after this one. If/when I get at least some I will decide what to do with this one. Can get money back but this is a last resort....


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> Target is USA. From Russia for me always takes 2 weeks to cross the ocean. From Ukraine 1 week. So 2 weeks being a norm, it makes it 2 weeks or so delay.... I had a few times when a parcel goes back or to some other country but this is nowhere. Just waiting. Have a few from the same seller after this one. If/when I get at least some I will decide what to do with this one. Can get money back but this is a last resort....


Hmmm. This might just have gone bye byes....


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target is USA. From Russia for me always takes 2 weeks to cross the ocean. From Ukraine 1 week. So 2 weeks being a norm, it makes it 2 weeks or so delay.... I had a few times when a parcel goes back or to some other country but this is nowhere. Just waiting. Have a few from the same seller after this one. If/when I get at least some I will decide what to do with this one. Can get money back but this is a last resort....
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. This might just have gone bye byes....
Click to expand...

Nope! I refuse to think this way. Lol. Will be recovered. Just a few more days....

Googled a bit and found this. Last 2 sentences give me some hope that it is just a delay...

"The Postal Service has so far experienced only minor operational impacts in the United States as a result of the COVID-19 pandemic. We do continue to have a temporary suspension of the guarantee on Priority Mail Express International destined for China and Hong Kong, which has been effective since Monday, Feb. 10, 2020, due to widespread airline cancellations and restrictions into this area. In addition, customers may see delays in mail and packages destined to China as well as from China, as well as to and from European countries subject to restricted passenger airline travel. The Postal Service is undertaking all reasonable measures to minimize the impact to our customers."


----------



## Zany4

For the US, packages are not even making it from Pochta to the USPS for initial distribution. As I mentioned, I read Force Majeure was declared in the Russian Federation which would cover Pochta. 

The Russian US embassy posted this:

“The Government of the Russian Federation has severely curtailed or cancelled most international flights in order to reduce the spread of COVID-19. While Aeroflot initially indicated it would continue limited flights to New York, we are following reports that Aeroflot has now suspended these flights until at least May. All land borders remain closed to passenger transport until further notice.”

A lot of international mail goes via commercial flights. There’s not much leaving or entering Russia for a while.

I also read the US and UK has stopped mail to Russia because no “transportation links” are available.

Let the waiting game begin and hope they just don’t trash a whole lot of parcels under Force Majeure.


----------



## Toddstang

Reply from the seller I purchased from in Moscow:
Hello again Todd! Right now I’m listening to the report of the Russian Post on sending to the USA - they say that really the traffic is big in the USA and the Russian post flies by Turkish Airlines. In general, now the parcels are on export shipment and are waiting for their flights. Probably you need to wait a bit and do not worry - you will not be left without a parcel or without money! The USA is not the last country in terms of the importance of mailing! I repeat, I am always in touch and do not worry! Best regards, Sergei


----------



## Toddstang

Reply from the seller I purchased from in Moscow:
Hello again Todd! Right now I’m listening to the report of the Russian Post on sending to the USA - they say that really the traffic is big in the USA and the Russian post flies by Turkish Airlines. In general, now the parcels are on export shipment and are waiting for their flights. Probably you need to wait a bit and do not worry - you will not be left without a parcel or without money! The USA is not the last country in terms of the importance of mailing! I repeat, I am always in touch and do not worry! Best regards, Sergei


----------



## Odessa200

Zany4 said:


> For the US, packages are not even making it from Pochta to the USPS for initial distribution. As I mentioned, I read Force Majeure was declared in the Russian Federation which would cover Pochta.
> 
> The Russian US embassy posted this:
> 
> "The Government of the Russian Federation has severely curtailed or cancelled most international flights in order to reduce the spread of COVID-19. While Aeroflot initially indicated it would continue limited flights to New York, we are following reports that Aeroflot has now suspended these flights until at least May. All land borders remain closed to passenger transport until further notice."
> 
> A lot of international mail goes via commercial flights. There's not much leaving or entering Russia for a while.
> 
> I also read the US and UK has stopped mail to Russia because no "transportation links" are available.
> 
> Let the waiting game begin and hope they just don't trash a whole lot of parcels under Force Majeure.


I think there problem is with JFK hub as well. My parcel left Moscow in the 2nd way before all the quarantines. Then the quarantine was declared in US and all the commotion started. I think whatever reached US is sitting in some warehouse waiting for people who can process it. Some of my parcels cleared customs in Russia and Ukraine but did not leave the country (sitting there). Another one left Hungary, showed up in JFK fast but stopped moving past that. So the delay are all over and given that most if not all international parcels enter US via JFK the contention maybe at JFK. This is somewhat good news because I hope all that made to US will eventually be handled correctly. Just a waiting time now....


----------



## Zany4

I am hereby officially dubbing the mail shipment delays, whether Pochta or USPS, either at JFK, Vnukovo, Domodedovo, or Pulkovo, “The COVID Curtain.”


----------



## Toddstang

And another Russian seller sent me this:

ezbant:

Dear customer.
I am constantly checking for the items if they are delivered to my buyers and i noticed that your purchase
are not showing any progress when i access its tracking number, after investigation i found out that this is
because of the closed borders and of the countries and interrupted air flights which are used for postal services,
this is a never seen situation and i never imagine that it could be happen.

Regarding that situation, i would like to ask from you to keep the transaction and a patience from your side, when
postal service will be available i will ship the item again to increase the chances for you to receive it and there is probability
that you will receive both shipments but that will be my bonus for you.
Your support is very needed in actual situation, that will help to keep the store alive and to invest in other projects
that are on their way such as cage bezel, full lume dial and triangle sandwich dial.

Please stay safe, take care of you and your family in such a very difficult period in all the world.

Regards,
Viorel Bogdan.


----------



## Kotsov

Toddstang said:


> And another Russian seller sent me this:
> 
> ezbant:
> 
> Dear customer.
> I am constantly checking for the items if they are delivered to my buyers and i noticed that your purchase
> are not showing any progress when i access its tracking number, after investigation i found out that this is
> because of the closed borders and of the countries and interrupted air flights which are used for postal services,
> this is a never seen situation and i never imagine that it could be happen.
> 
> Regarding that situation, i would like to ask from you to keep the transaction and a patience from your side, when
> postal service will be available i will ship the item again to increase the chances for you to receive it and there is probability
> that you will receive both shipments but that will be my bonus for you.
> Your support is very needed in actual situation, that will help to keep the store alive and to invest in other projects
> that are on their way such as cage bezel, full lume dial and triangle sandwich dial.
> 
> Please stay safe, take care of you and your family in such a very difficult period in all the world.
> 
> Regards,
> Viorel Bogdan.


A good person to deal with.


----------



## Ole Juul

I found a really good vendor. I'd ordered a Raketa 24h and it was very very late. So I sent this simple message:

*"It's still not here."
*
To which he replied:

*Hello
I send full refund
I just ask you sent money or item back when you receive a package
*

I am much pleased.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

After hearing so much about 'rogues' on selling sights, it's good to hear about 'good' people, just hope that they don't get caught by the 'rogues'.


----------



## Zany4

Yesterday, Turkish airlines suspended all international flights until May 1st. Pochta will not be sending that way for a while.

Today, Russia announced it is no longer repatriating its citizens from abroad, meaning that way is also closed for international mail.

It's basically a full aviation shutdown on both sides of the pond...

https://ria.ru/20200403/1569550435.html


----------



## Odessa200

Not only aviation. Whatever even arrived to USA is not being processed. At least for me. So a) I am sticking to my sellers and purchases and will wait. Will not cancel my orders
b) I am mentally preparing to wait for months. Not weeks. 
c) I am only buying unique things and will be asking the seller to hold the mail. Regular watches that are on sale frequently will need to wait for better times...


----------



## Kotsov

Just received a parcel from Belarus posted 11 days ago.


----------



## mariomart

Kotsov said:


> Just received a parcel from Belarus posted 11 days ago.


I haven't ordered anything from Belarus for a while, but all my previous orders from there to Australia were always super fast and delivered within 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Just received a parcel from Belarus posted 11 days ago.


Wow. To what country?


----------



## Kotsov

UK.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> UK.


Good for you. Nothing from aboard is processing now in USA.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Odessa200 said:


> Good for you. Nothing from aboard is processing now in USA.


Not good - there are often small companies that rely on imports to continue their businesses, hopefully they'll survive the hiatus.


----------



## Odessa200

Got my 1st watch delivered during these turbulent times. Took 2 weeks from Hungary to USA. 
Still hopeful to see the rest of my parcels one day....


----------



## Dave51

I purchased a bezel from Arkustime on March 13. It cleared customs in NY and arrived at the Queens, NY USPS distribution center today. It was released from Russia on March 25. I have a package from Meranom (shipped March 16) and another from Komandirskie.com (shipped March 30) sitting in Moscow since March 22 and April 1, respectively. It looks like luck of the draw as far as how long it takes for the package to get from "Released from Russia" to the USPS. 

I have another package from Bestrus that landed in the USA on February 29 and appears to be stuck somewhere in NY. USPS said it is in customs. Customs says it is with the USPS. USPS now says it does not know where it is. My first such experience with USPS after many, many shipping experiences.


----------



## Dave51

I purchased a bezel from Arkustime on March 13. It cleared customs in NY and arrived at the Queens, NY USPS distribution center today. It was released from Russia on March 25. I have a package from Meranom (shipped March 16) and another from Komandirskie.com (shipped March 30) sitting in Moscow since March 22 and April 1, respectively. It looks like luck of the draw as far as how long it takes for the package to get from "Released from Russia" to the USPS. 

I have another package from Bestrus that landed in the USA on February 29 and appears to be stuck somewhere in NY. USPS said it is in customs. Customs says it is with the USPS. USPS now says it does not know where it is. My first such experience with USPS after many, many shipping experiences.


----------



## Ole Juul

I just got two crickets in the mail! Both ordered February 25 (of this year) and from Ukraine. Two different sellers. I feel much better now.


----------



## mariomart

Ole Juul said:


> I just got two crickets in the mail! Both ordered February 25 (of this year) and from Ukraine. Two different sellers. I feel much better now.


----------



## Bullseye the dog

Hello everyone any idea about post from Ukraine to UK the seller says yes but will not give a time frame 
Regarding China forget it got a refund on one tool and the other still waiting from 20 February


----------



## Kotsov

Bullseye the dog said:


> Hello everyone any idea about post from Ukraine to UK the seller says yes but will not give a time frame
> Regarding China forget it got a refund on one tool and the other still waiting from 20 February


It's in the lap of the gods really and up to you. If you are prepared to take a risk and/or wait then go for it.

If you aren't then don't.


----------



## Bullseye the dog

Good advice comrade


----------



## Zany4

A first for me, USPS stopped tracking my package under informed delivery because it “expired”. Can still track manually, but no new movement since clearing customs 3/16. I guess they consider it lost but we all know it’s in storage at Vnukovo. I picture the warehouse from Indiana Jones at the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## Odessa200

Zany4 said:


> A first for me, USPS stopped tracking my package under informed delivery because it "expired". Can still track manually, but no new movement since clearing customs 3/16. I guess they consider it lost but we all know it's in storage at Vnukovo. I picture the warehouse from Indiana Jones at the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark.


It is in storage. What is concerning is a complete lack of transparency. In our digital time, millions of parcels are in limbo and at the moment not sending nor receiving country can provide any info. Not where the parcel is. Nor when will it move. Also not clear why it is not sent back to the seller.


----------



## Fergfour

Don't lose hope guys. It's been 4 weeks since my item left Russia. Just today I noticed this:

April 10, 2020, 3:33 am
Processed Through Facility
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
Your item has been processed through our facility in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 3:33 am on April 10, 2020.


----------



## Odessa200

Fergfour said:


> Don't lose hope guys. It's been 4 weeks since my item left Russia. Just today I noticed this:
> 
> April 10, 2020, 3:33 am
> Processed Through Facility
> ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
> Your item has been processed through our facility in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 3:33 am on April 10, 2020.


Thank you for this!!!!! Its been 5.5 weeks for me. Maybe mine will be processed soon!


----------



## Fergfour

Odessa200 said:


> Thank you for this!!!!! Its been 5.5 weeks for me. Maybe mine will be processed soon!


It's been about 5.5 weeks since I placed the order  All we can do is hope it's an indication that the backlog is starting to move.


----------



## Fergfour

Fergfour said:


> It's been about 5.5 weeks since I placed the order  All we can do is hope it's an indication that the backlog is starting to move.


It was processed through customs in New York 2 days ago. I live in New York. 
2 days later, now it's in Florida. I've never seen that happen before.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Fergfour said:


> It was processed through customs in New York 2 days ago. I live in New York.
> 2 days later, now it's in Florida. I've never seen that happen before.


I'm a member of a pipe smokers forum. During the last year or so there have been several posts from US members with tales of pipes from Europe making tours of the US between customs clearance and final delivery. When I lived in Australia AusPost were not much better; I lived an hours drive from Sydney airport and one of my parcels, having cleared customs in Sydney then had a nice tour of Australia and visited every state capital at least once (3x for Melbourne and Sydney!) before it finally got delivered. Their excuse was if the sorting machines can't read the label they just send it somewhere else (!!); perhaps USPS do the same?


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> It was processed through customs in New York 2 days ago. I live in New York.
> 2 days later, now it's in Florida. I've never seen that happen before.


Sneaky break at Disney World?


----------



## Dave51

Fergfour said:


> It was processed through customs in New York 2 days ago. I live in New York.
> 2 days later, now it's in Florida. I've never seen that happen before.


Last year I had one bound for California go from NY to Florida. It was because the handwritten Russian numerals did not look familiar and they decided the first one was a 3 instead of a 9. Other than that, I have never seen it either.


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> Sneaky break at Disney World?


Disney's closed!

I've already waited 5 1/2 weeks, what's another week I guess.


----------



## Zany4

If your country is not on the list, there is still short term hope!

From Meranom

https://meranom.com/en/list-of-countries-not-accepting-mail-due-to-covid-19.html


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> Disney's closed!


Just as well what with that Mickey Mouse and his white gloves...


----------



## Object704

Zany4 said:


> If your country is not on the list, there is still short term hope!
> 
> From Meranom


I also saw the same list in Komandirskie.com site, my package got release from Russian customs on March 30th, I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Odessa200

Ukrainian parcels to USA started to move!!!


----------



## Ole Juul

Odessa200 said:


> Ukrainian parcels to USA started to move!!!


Great news! I've got several coming (hopefully) including two where I'm going to have to refund my refund. )


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> Ukrainian parcels to USA started to move!!!


Hopefully not to Florida


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian parcels to USA started to move!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not to Florida
Click to expand...

No virus can survive that delay... it will be just inter country virus flow that still happens.


----------



## Ole Juul

Kotsov said:


> Hopefully not to Florida


Indeed. I want them to go to Coalmont!


----------



## Bullseye the dog

Hello Comrades sold a watch on eBay went round 5 post offices today and yesterday all shut nothing on the net to advise of this Surrey area uk informed buyer he was fine more interested in my safety nice chap going to try again tomorrow


----------



## Odessa200

Bullseye the dog said:


> Hello Comrades sold a watch on eBay went round 5 post offices today and yesterday all shut nothing on the net to advise of this Surrey area uk informed buyer he was fine more interested in my safety nice chap going to try again tomorrow


Interesting. Post office open in US. I have 3 parcels stuck from Russia and 3 from Ukraine. Out of 3 Ukrainians 2 arrived to USA. 3rd is a recent purchase so still a bit early. Nothing from Russia yet. Still waiting.... but full of hope!


----------



## Bullseye the dog

seems that all WH Smith post offices ones are open one had to be open so mail is working in uk just small post offices shut


----------



## Kotsov

Bullseye the dog said:


> seems that all WH Smith post offices ones are open one had to be open so mail is working in uk just small post offices shut


Not in my area.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> Not in my area.


Nor this area of UK - though most are in other shops (very few who are just POs now)


----------



## Fergfour

Guys, I ordered this from Meranom when they made some available on March 4th. Just arrived today, so around 43 days from day of order. So worth the wait!


----------



## Kotsov

Yay


----------



## Odessa200

Fergfour said:


> Guys, I ordered this from Meranom when they made some available on March 4th. Just arrived today, so around 43 days from day of order. So worth the wait!
> 
> View attachment 15039181
> View attachment 15039183
> View attachment 15039185


 Congrats!


----------



## Zany4

Fergfour said:


> Guys, I ordered this from Meranom when they made some available on March 4th. Just arrived today, so around 43 days from day of order. So worth the wait!


Awesome! I was lucky enough to get one of those as well earlier this year. Did USPS tracking update you when it cleared NYJFK customs or did it just show up?


----------



## Fergfour

Zany4 said:


> Awesome! I was lucky enough to get one of those as well earlier this year. Did USPS tracking update you when it cleared NYJFK customs or did it just show up?


I did get a tracking update when it cleared customs. I'd say overall it took 2, maybe 3 weeks longer than usual based on past meranom orders.


----------



## Kotsov

Exactly a week from Poland. Including Easter...


----------



## pump 19

Kotsov said:


> Exactly a week from Poland. Including Easter...


A real beauty. What ship method did they use? I was told by a Polish seller that the regular Polish post was closed to international parcels. Said UPS was an alternative.


----------



## Kotsov

Cheers.

Yes UPS


----------



## tokareva

HOORAY! My 170 Panerovskie has departed The Motherland! :-!


----------



## Rimmed762

To Finland
From Kazakhstan. Sent abroad from Almaty at 24.3. and that is the last update.
From Ukraine. Sent abroad from Kiev at 27.3. and that is the last update.

I am still pretty confident that they start, or are, moving. By ground maybe. Not too many airplanes in the air right now.


----------



## Kotsov

Rimmed762 said:


> To Finland
> From Kazakhstan. Sent abroad from Almaty at 24.3. and that is the last update.
> From Ukraine. Sent abroad from Kiev at 27.3. and that is the last update.
> 
> I am still pretty confident that they start, or are, moving. By ground maybe. Not too many airplanes in the air right now.


None where I live. It's really strange looking up and seeing just sky and cloud....


----------



## Rimmed762

Today I spotted a incoming aircraft. Usually I don't notice them because they are somehow common. But today I noticed.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> HOORAY! My 170 Panerovskie has departed The Motherland! :-!
> 
> View attachment 15042169


Is it Limbo..Is it Purgatory...

Is it getting closer:think:


----------



## Ole Juul

Limbo sounds better. If it's in Purgatory it could go to heaven and you'll never see it again. 

(Sorry, I couldn't resist.)


----------



## Thirdgenbird

tokareva said:


> HOORAY! My 170 Panerovskie has departed The Motherland! :-!
> 
> View attachment 15042169


Don't get too excited. Mine said that more than a month ago and hasn't hit US customs yet.


----------



## JacobC

Thirdgenbird said:


> Don't get too excited. Mine said that more than a month ago and hasn't hit US customs yet.


What service? I've gotten two packages in the last month from Russia via EMS and they've averaged about two weeks each including customs.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

JacobC said:


> What service? I've gotten two packages in the last month from Russia via EMS and they've averaged about two weeks each including customs.


Russian post. Same as the person I quoted.


----------



## JacobC

Thirdgenbird said:


> Russian post. Same as the person I quoted.


RU post always seems like a weird roll of the dice. I would love to know what goes on there. Once I had a package float in a circle for almost 4 months before it got corrected.


----------



## pump 19

Ukraine Ukrposhta timing:

3-27 Kharkov - mailed
3-30 Cleared Ukraine customs
4-18 New York Processed through ISC


----------



## Odessa200

Thirdgenbird said:


> tokareva said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOORAY! My 170 Panerovskie has departed The Motherland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15042169
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get too excited. Mine said that more than a month ago and hasn't hit US customs yet.
Click to expand...

Mine 2 months. Released from Russia does not mean it actually departed Russia. Sorry.


----------



## mariomart

Odessa200 said:


> Mine 2 months. Released from Russia does not mean it actually departed Russia. Sorry.


Found it ......... ;-)


----------



## Odessa200

mariomart said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine 2 months. Released from Russia does not mean it actually departed Russia. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Found it .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15044427
Click to expand...

Now we know where it is!!! Lol


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Just a random thought on seeing the thread header. Virus and the Packages wouldn't be the worst band name I've come across.


----------



## JLP2

I saw Virus and The Packages at CBGB back in the day.


----------



## Odessa200

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Just a random thought on seeing the thread header. Virus and the Packages wouldn't be the worst band name I've come across.


Lol


----------



## elsoldemayo

Spare a thought for the Irish band, The Coronas.


----------



## pump 19

Or these cuties...


----------



## Toddstang

So a watch repair kit I ordered through Amazon, that came through China, two weeks ago just showed up at my door today.
I think Russia needs to ship via China.


----------



## cherries

If it gives anyone in Eastern Europe some comfort, my 420335 just arrived in Warsaw after emerging from the inter-border black hole


----------



## Kotsov

pump 19 said:


> Or these cuties...
> View attachment 15046037


Looks like a collection of my daughters ex boyfriends.


----------



## Rimmed762

cherries said:


> If it gives anyone in Eastern Europe some comfort, my 420335 just arrived in Warsaw after emerging from the inter-border black hole 🙂
> View attachment 15046173


I guess it was transported with truck and not by airplane.


----------



## Kotsov

Ideally I'd like my zlatoust delivered to the door in an old soviet truck.

If Carlsberg did lockdown delivery...


----------



## Amr0d

I ordered from komandirskie.com for the first time and since the 12th of April my package is sitting there. Is this still normal? Do I have to worry about my watches? Is this normal? I am not sure what to do. How long do your orders usually take?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Kotsov said:


> Ideally I'd like my zlatoust delivered to the door in an old soviet truck.
> 
> If Carlsberg did lockdown delivery...


Yea!!! On the military Ural-4320....


----------



## Odessa200

Amr0d said:


> I ordered from komandirskie.com for the first time and since the 12th of April my package is sitting there. Is this still normal? Do I have to worry about my watches? Is this normal? I am not sure what to do. How long do your orders usually take?


Welcome to the forum. Is it normal: no. How long it usually takes: irrelevant. We are living in an unprecedented times. At this time you should not worry. Just sit tight and wait. Sooner or later you will get the parcel. My approach now: do NOT buy unless you must. If you bought then prepare to wait. Maybe till fall. Maybe more. Lol


----------



## antilucem

Amr0d said:


> I ordered from komandirskie.com for the first time and since the 12th of April my package is sitting there. Is this still normal? Do I have to worry about my watches? Is this normal? I am not sure what to do. How long do your orders usually take?


You bought a watch a month into a pandemic and are concerned that it hasn't moved? Odessa is right that you might have to wait for some time. Even when the quarantine gets lifted all over the world imagine the back-lock of parcels waiting.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> Ideally I'd like my zlatoust delivered to the door in an old soviet truck.
> 
> If Carlsberg did lockdown delivery...


I could possibly arrange for a delivery using an old Soviet motorbike (Ural or Dnpr) used to know a few folks who rode them 😉


----------



## Kratsmoose

Ordered 11 items on 3/4 to Florida. No 2 from the same seller. The one in the U.S. showed up in 2 days. 3 from Russia: Merinov (arrived), Komandirskie (arrived), and Favinov. Favinov not here yet...some strange bouncing around before arriving in NY. Normally zips right down to Florida, but this time it waited a week and then went out to Oklahoma. Never saw that happen. Now it has departed but don't know where it's going. It's "moving within the USPS network." The other 7 watches are...oh, boy...coming from ----- : India. I doubt I'll ever see those!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rimmed762

Mail from Kazakhstan and Ukraine is still standing still but from Belarus it is running. Three days from Minsk to Helsinki...


----------



## Kotsov

SuffolkGerryW said:


> I could possibly arrange for a delivery using an old Soviet motorbike (Ural or Dnpr) used to know a few folks who rode them ?


:-! Although I've got my own air cooled boxer it isn't the same.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> :-! Although I've got my own air cooled boxer it isn't the same.


No, that probably works more often than not!:-d
Must admit that it was really strange to be sat in a sidecar & have it go backwards - not many bikes with a reverse gear!


----------



## Odessa200

Got one of my parcels from Ukraine. All is good. No damage. It was just sitting in some container... 1 done. 5 or 6 to go 🙂


----------



## Toddstang

Something happened with mine today. Tracking moved to this:
April 20, 2020
6:06am
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> Got one of my parcels from Ukraine. All is good. No damage. It was just sitting in some container... 1 done. 5 or 6 to go 🙂


Well, what is it already. :-s :-d


----------



## Odessa200

Toddstang said:


> Something happened with mine today. Tracking moved to this:
> April 20, 2020
> 6:06am
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment


Yes, when this refresh happens then it will start moving soon.


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got one of my parcels from Ukraine. All is good. No damage. It was just sitting in some container... 1 done. 5 or 6 to go ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what is it already.
Click to expand...

10 watches or so. Some are good. Some not so and will require work. Nothing truly special in this parcel.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Odessa200 said:


> Yes, when this refresh happens then it will start moving soon.


I've had multiple packages stick at this status for weeks. One from Russia has been saying that since March 13.


----------



## Toddstang

Ordered a #658 face and extra set of hands today and it said delivery by June 4th.

We will see.


----------



## Toddstang

X2 post for some odd reason


----------



## Rimmed762

One month from Kiev to Helsinki. Now, first from Ukraine is here. Moving but slowly.


----------



## anotero

Toddstang said:


> Something happened with mine today. Tracking moved to this:
> April 20, 2020
> 6:06am
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment


My package from Meranom has been stuck at the Vnukovo airport since April 4th. Cleared customs and no update since. Russian Post customer service is non-existent.


----------



## Zany4

anotero said:


> Toddstang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something happened with mine today. Tracking moved to this:
> April 20, 2020
> 6:06am
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> 
> 
> 
> My package from Meranom has been stuck at the Vnukovo airport since April 4th. Cleared customs and no update since. Russian Post customer service is non-existent.
Click to expand...

We all have the same issue. It's not Russia Post. It's the pandemic. There are no flights for air mail or they are shipping by sea cargo. I've been stuck cleared customs as origin prepping shipment since March 16th. C'est la vie...


----------



## anotero

The least Russian Post can do is notify their customers. If you visit the USPS website, they provide information regarding the current world situation and how mail services are affected. The Russian Post website has none of that, as if their operations are running as smoothly as ever. When I reached out to them, they told me to beat it and go ask USPS, which is funny, because USPS cannot possibly have any idea about the whereabouts of packages stuck at the Moscow airport. I'm Russian and visit Russian social networks. People in Russia are livid with how Russian Post is handling this. It's not about the difficult and extraordinary times, it's about a complete lack of transparency towards people, whose money Russian Post eagerly collected when accepting packages it would not be able to deliver.


----------



## anotero

Moreover I read that the US has supposedly suspended acceptance of mail from abroad, and that is the reason why our packages are stockpiling in Vnukovo, Pulkovo, etc. Interestingly enough, though, I've received a letter from Canada today. Yes, it's not a package, just a regular envelope, but it's foreign mail nevertheless.


----------



## Toddstang

anotero said:


> Moreover I read that the US has supposedly suspended acceptance of mail from abroad, and that is the reason why our packages are stockpiling in Vnukovo, Pulkovo, etc. Interestingly enough, though, I've received a letter from Canada today. Yes, it's not a package, just a regular envelope, but it's foreign mail nevertheless.


My package from amazon came from China and that was within two weeks ago. Delivered by USPS.


----------



## Zany4

Russia Post had its ups and downs even before the pandemic, but it was reliable for the last couple years. Now, it’s called force majeure. Most of Europe and the rest of the world have formally declared it. Pandemics and acts of nature mean they don’t have to respect anything contractual, and customer service is way below contractual to begin with. The price of commerce with the Federation. Comes with the territory of Russian timekeeping.


----------



## FrankDerek

All this waiting makes the reward all the more sweeter I guess. And I have a watch to remember the dark (although very sunny) days of March and April 2020 by.

And we are spoiled with fast (and to be fair) quite reliable intercontinental shipping with tracking, not that long ago you did not even know where your package was until it arrived.


----------



## Ole Juul

FrankDerek said:


> All this waiting makes the reward all the more sweeter I guess. And I have a watch to remember the dark (although very sunny) days of March and April 2020 by.
> 
> And we are spoiled with fast (and to be fair) quite reliable intercontinental shipping with tracking, not that long ago you did not even know where your package was until it arrived.


Yes I guess we're spoiled. One doesn't actually need tracking if shipping is fast and reliable.

As for waiting making the reward sweeter, I disagree.  When it takes three months to get here, I've already moved on to other things and don't have time to re-focus until I'm through with the projects I'm currently working on. I just open the package to check that it's OK and then put it aside for later.


----------



## anotero

Like I said before, it's not about delays. It's about pretending like nothing happened. The force majeure info is not on their site -- I found out about it from third party English language sites.

PS
Soviet Post used to work better, without computers and all the modern advancements.


----------



## Zany4

Look what just showed up. No notice from USPS regarding arriving / passing US customs at JFK. Just a text message showing delivered in my mailbox. Shipped from Chistopol 3/10, arrived in New Jersey 4/22. Not horrible considering the world falling apart...


----------



## Odessa200

Ukraine to USA shipping is back to ‘notmal’. My parcels are moving, delivered, new arrived to JFK in Ok time. 
Russian packages are still in limbo. All 3 I am waiting for are missing for months.... good things happen to people who know how to wait. Lets see.


----------



## Kotsov

Well said.

And for the love of god can we not repeatedly use force majeure as if we know what it means.


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> Russia Post had its ups and downs even before the pandemic, but it was reliable for the last couple years. Now, it's called force majeure. Most of Europe and the rest of the world have formally declared it. Pandemics and acts of nature mean they don't have to respect anything contractual, and customer service is way below contractual to begin with. The price of commerce with the Federation. Comes with the territory of Russian timekeeping.


This ffs stop it. It's painful.


----------



## fla

I have looked at Russian forums discussing the postage matters. There are significant delays with overseas shipping mainly to the USA, Canada, Australia. It's explained by a drastically decreased number of flights from Russia to the mentioned countries. However, there is no yet any official information about it from the Russian Post.

Shipment to Europe is more of less okay.


----------



## anotero

Zany4 said:


> Look what just showed up. No notice from USPS regarding arriving / passing US customs at JFK. Just a text message showing delivered in my mailbox. Shipped from Chistopol 3/10, arrived in New Jersey 4/22. Not horrible considering the world falling apart...


I am genuinely happy for you!

Strange things are happening, honestly. I just got off the phone with USPS, they told me the US has had its borders closed for some time to all foreign mail.  At the same time, I have not seen this information anywhere, and some of you guys are saying your mail is moving. All I can say with full certainty is that this whole situation is a mess.


----------



## anotero

On what date did the latest one arrive at JFK?


----------



## anotero

*empty, can't delete*


----------



## anotero

Kotsov said:


> Well said.
> 
> And for the love of god can we not repeatedly use force majeure as if we know what it means.


I know what it means because it's a commonplace phrase in Russian meaning the same thing it means in French. It also means the same thing in English. Given the current world situation, it's used left and right.

PS
Every time I read your comments, I imagine Gru talking. Kinda cool.


----------



## pump 19

delete


----------



## anotero

fla said:


> I have looked at Russian forums discussing the postage matters. There are significant delays with overseas shipping mainly to the USA, Canada, Australia. It's explained by a drastically decreased number of flights from Russia to the mentioned countries. However, there is no yet any official information about it from the Russian Post.
> 
> Shipment to Europe is more of less okay.


And I highly doubt there will be any official info from Russian Post. I checked out their group in VK, and all their rep keeps doing is giving people generic answers. I was told that exports are not governed by any standards when it comes to delivery times, so basically my package can arrive whenever -- maybe a year from now. When I reached to the RP client service dept, I was told they don't talk to clients(!) when it comes to international shipments; they only talk to USPS. After a follow up from me they just ignore.


----------



## anotero

fla said:


> I have looked at Russian forums discussing the postage matters. There are significant delays with overseas shipping mainly to the USA, Canada, Australia. It's explained by a drastically decreased number of flights from Russia to the mentioned countries. However, there is no yet any official information about it from the Russian Post.
> 
> Shipment to Europe is more of less okay.


And I highly doubt there will be any official info from Russian Post. I checked out their group in VK, and all their rep keeps doing is giving people generic answers. I was told that exports are not governed by any standards when it comes to delivery times, so basically my package can arrive whenever -- maybe a year from now. When I reached to the RP client service dept, I was told they don't talk to clients(!) when it comes to international shipments; they only talk to USPS. After a follow up from me they just ignore.


----------



## tokareva

I just noticed something, my package appears to have been released from two different places at the same time (unless they are the same place). I assume this is some kind of technical error because it's from two different tracking sites. :think:


----------



## tokareva

Here is an interesting article about the Sharapovo sorting center.

https://apple-hit.ru/en/internet/novyi-sortirovochnyi-centr-pochty-rossii-ryadom-s-vnukovo/


----------



## Kotsov

I think I can see ours!!


----------



## mariomart

Kotsov said:


> I think I can see ours!!


No, yours is in here ;-)


----------



## fla

anotero said:


> And I highly doubt there will be any official info from Russian Post. I checked out their group in VK, and all their rep keeps doing is giving people generic answers. I was told that exports are not governed by any standards when it comes to delivery times, so basically my package can arrive whenever -- maybe a year from now. When I reached to the RP client service dept, I was told they don't talk to clients(!) when it comes to international shipments; they only talk to USPS. After a follow up from me they just ignore.


In my view, it's a classic bottleneck, as from one hand, they can't refuse you in international air post service, from another, they are not able to ship by air as it was 'in the pre Covid 19 past'.

I remember the similar situation in 2011, when it was a collapse with incoming to Russia parcles. I was waiting about 200-250 days for some of them, but finally, i have received all.

I would advise to contact the Russian Post directly by email, sometimes it really helps to jump in the queue. At least, it helped me several times in the past, when i was looking for sent to me parcles.


----------



## anotero

fla said:


> In my view, it's a classic bottleneck, as from one hand, they can't refuse you in international air post service, from another, they are not able to ship by air as it was 'in the pre Covid 19 past'.
> 
> I remember the similar situation in 2011, when it was a collapse with incoming to Russia parcles. I was waiting about 200-250 days for some of them, but finally, i have received all.
> 
> I would advise to contact the Russian Post directly by email, sometimes it really helps to jump in the queue. At least, it helped me several times in the past, when i was looking for sent to me parcles.


Contacting Russian Post by email is pointless if you live in the US. The reply I got was: we don't talk to individuals, we only talk to other post services. And silence after that.


----------



## anotero

tokareva said:


> I just noticed something, my package appears to have been released from two different places at the same time (unless they are the same place). I assume this is some kind of technical error because it's from two different tracking sites. :think:
> 
> View attachment 15058227
> 
> 
> View attachment 15058229


Your best bet would be to use the Russian Post website. USPS has limited information on packages that are still on Russian soil. I would wager a guess that your package has actually been shipped out of Russia based on that status.

PS
I like your avatar. My great-grandfather received that order (the one on your avatar is first class) second class in 1944.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Hey, I got a scan!

March 14: released from Russia
April 24: processed at JFK
April 24: passed registration at JFK

Status update via Russian post, USPS still says preparing shipment.


----------



## Kotsov

First sign that things are moving....


----------



## psifox

Odessa200 said:


> Ukraine to USA shipping is back to 'notmal'. My parcels are moving, delivered, new arrived to JFK in Ok time.
> Russian packages are still in limbo. All 3 I am waiting for are missing for months.... good things happen to people who know how to wait. Lets see.


It thus means the only issue of delivery is Russia to USA or vice versa. Well I hope all this ends soon.


Kotsov said:


> Well said.
> 
> And for the love of god can we not repeatedly use force majeure as if we know what it means.


What does it actually mean though?


----------



## Kotsov

Lockdown in Russia ends in a weeks time. Or at least the current phase. It'll be interesting to see If any restrictions will be lifted. It's starting to happen in other countries.


----------



## fla

Kotsov said:


> Lockdown in Russia ends in a weeks time. Or at least the current phase. It'll be interesting to see If any restrictions will be lifted. It's starting to happen in other countries.


I suppose, it will be prolonged at least until the middle of May. Russia is about a month behind Europe.


----------



## Zany4

I can haz the wiki. And my wife is a lawyer who specializes in international litigation.

Force majeure (/ˌfɔːrs mɑːˈʒɜːr, fɔːs mɑːˈʒɜː/ FORSS mah-ZHUR; French: [fɔʁs maʒœʁ]) - or vis major (Latin) - meaning "superior force", also known as cas fortuit (French) or casus fortuitus (Latin) "chance occurrence, unavoidable accident",[1] is a common clause in contracts that essentially frees both parties from liability or obligation when an extraordinary event or circumstance beyond the control of the parties, such as a war, strike, riot, crime, epidemic or an event described by the legal term act of God (hurricane, flood, earthquake, volcanic eruption, etc.), prevents one or both parties from fulfilling their obligations under the contract. In practice, most force majeure clauses do not excuse a party's non-performance entirely, but only suspend it for the duration of the force majeure.

Basically, due to pandemic, the mail will happen when it happens and there's nothing anyone can do about it from a legal standpoint. Hence there is no urgency to fix the issue from Pochta or the USPS.


----------



## Kotsov

That's more like it. The effect is only likely to be a delay on top of an already lengthy process. Not something to use as below. Just a tad scaremongery and not really required.



Zany4 said:


> For the US, packages are not even making it from Pochta to the USPS for initial distribution. As I mentioned, I read Force Majeure was declared in the Russian Federation which would cover Pochta.
> 
> The Russian US embassy posted this:
> 
> "The Government of the Russian Federation has severely curtailed or cancelled most international flights in order to reduce the spread of COVID-19. While Aeroflot initially indicated it would continue limited flights to New York, we are following reports that Aeroflot has now suspended these flights until at least May. All land borders remain closed to passenger transport until further notice."
> 
> A lot of international mail goes via commercial flights. There's not much leaving or entering Russia for a while.
> 
> I also read the US and UK has stopped mail to Russia because no "transportation links" are available.
> 
> Let the waiting game begin and hope they just don't trash a whole lot of parcels under Force Majeure.


----------



## mariomart

Challenge Accepted :-!

I just ordered a Chistopolskie Retro from Meranom today, lets see how it goes.

It'll be like the slowest unfolding suspense story in history ;-)


----------



## mariomart

Wow, it must be quiet day at Meranom.

Ordered @ 1200
Processed @ 1400
Sent with Tracking Number @ 1600

Dmitry and Team Meranom yet again doing an excellent job :-!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

mariomart said:


> Challenge Accepted :-!
> 
> I just ordered a Chistopolskie Retro from Meranom today, lets see how it goes.
> 
> It'll be like the slowest unfolding suspense story in history ;-)


The race is on...

I ordered a couple of items from Meranom on 23rd and got an email 24th 12:00 to say they shipped.

If they arrive in Australia and Brazil same day a) I'll be surprised and b) would expect yours to be delivered first (customs clearance here is measured in days or even weeks and not the hour or so I remember from Sydney)!


----------



## fla

"...Force Majeure was declared in the Russian Federation.." Zany4, i don't think it is the correct information.


----------



## meranom

Hello
UPS shipping added to site.
But it expensive


----------



## Ole Juul

Well I'm in a good mood today! I received my Raketa 24h from Ukraine last night. It was ordered on February 2. 

I told the vendor I was getting worried about it, so he refunded. So now I'm off to Ebay to pay. 

Incidentally, I also got two items from China which were ordered Feb. 3 and Feb. 6.


----------



## irc999

I ordered a Vostok K43 from Meranom on 9th April. It arrived in Glasgow on 24th April. Pleasantly suprised with the speed given current situation. Wasn't it for import handling fees either.

PS New user here - hello all!


----------



## Kotsov

irc999 said:


> I ordered a Vostok K43 from Meranom on 9th April. It arrived in Glasgow on 24th April. Pleasantly suprised with the speed given current situation. Wasn't it for import handling fees either.
> 
> PS New user here - hello all!


Hello and welcome.

Breath of fresh air you are


----------



## tokareva

anotero said:


> Your best bet would be to use the Russian Post website. USPS has limited information on packages that are still on Russian soil. I would wager a guess that your package has actually been shipped out of Russia based on that status.


Apparently you were right,comrade. It has gone through the NY processing center.

















Due to the lack of flights they must have used the Admiral Kuznetsov, it says delivered by the *carrier*


----------



## Kotsov

I think you are going to get your watch first.


----------



## fla

tokareva said:


> Due to the lack of flights they must have used the Admiral Kuznetsov, it says delivered by the *carrier*


The Admiral Kuznetsov is broken, hence they had to reactivate a "Alexey Leonov" class carrier for delivery of Soviet watches.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> I think you are going to get your watch first.


I don't think so, the one above is from Meranom. The one from Smirs seems to have actually left Russia though.


----------



## Kotsov

I’m waiting for one from Meranom too


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> I'm waiting for one from Meranom too


Wow, it seems like you should already have both of them.If you're in the UK you could have driven to Russia and picked them up personally by now.


----------



## anotero

irc999 said:


> I ordered a Vostok K43 from Meranom on 9th April. It arrived in Glasgow on 24th April. Pleasantly suprised with the speed given current situation. Wasn't it for import handling fees either.
> 
> PS New user here - hello all!


Ha, exact same ones I ordered! Beautiful timpiece, and quite unconventional. I'm all about aviators (I have a Hamilton and an Orient), now a Vostok aviator will be added to my collection.
It looks like it's the luck of the draw. My K43 was shipped out March 30th, and it "was released from Russia" only two days ago. It will be in Glasgow by the second coming of William Wallace.


----------



## anotero

tokareva said:


> Apparently you were right,comrade. It has gone through the NY processing center.
> 
> View attachment 15066181
> 
> 
> View attachment 15066183
> 
> 
> Due to the lack of flights they must have used the Admiral Kuznetsov, it says delivered by the *carrier*
> 
> View attachment 15066245


I like your humor.  Dig this: times must be really dire, because Kuznetsov has been undergoing repairs for some time now after returning from the Mediterranean. It even caught on fire for a bit. Things must really not be going too well if they hand to send a hurt aircraft carrier to deliver packages


----------



## unclemexnyc

I read this on another forum and wanted to share...Looks like CIS countries are not on this list:

QUOTE

Due to the COVID-19 Pandemic: The U.S. Postal Service currently will not accept shipments to the following countries if your country is on this list- we will not be able to ship to you and will have to cancel the order:

Angola
Benin
Bermuda
Bolivia
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Botswana
Burundi
Cameroon
Cape Verde
Cayman Islands
Chad
Congo, Democratic Republic of the
Congo, Republic of the
Cook Island
Costa Rica
Cuba*
Curaçao
Ecuador
Fiji
French Polynesia
Gambia
Guatemala
Guinea Bissau
Guyana
Honduras
India
Kenya
Kiribati
Kuwait
Kyrgyzstan
Laos
Lebanon
Lesotho
Libya
Madagascar
Malawi
Maldives
Mauritius
Moldova
Mongolia
Mozambique
Nepal
New Caledonia
Oman
Panama
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay
Peru*
Rwanda
Samoa
Saudi Arabia*
Senegal
Seychelles
Solomon Islands
South Africa
South Sudan
Sri Lanka
Sudan
Swaziland (Eswatini)
Tajikistan
Tanzania
Timor-Leste
Tonga
Uganda
Uruguay
United Arab Emirates (UAE)*
Vanuatu
Venezuela
Yemen
Zambia
Zimbabwe

UNQUOTE


----------



## Kotsov

Why do people feel the need to do this?


----------



## Dodgydruid

My Komandirskie.com order left 3rd April and seems to have stopped at "Released from Russia" 

I also have backorders dating to March middle of on some stuff, with most saying something to do with customs house and getting a bit fed up as its nearly May and weren't we all told Baloneyvirus wouldn't interfere with trade, shipping etc?


----------



## Kotsov

Dodgydruid said:


> My Komandirskie.com order left 3rd April and seems to have stopped at "Released from Russia"
> 
> I also have backorders dating to March middle of on some stuff, with most saying something to do with customs house and getting a bit fed up as its nearly May and weren't we all told Baloneyvirus wouldn't interfere with trade, shipping etc?


Weather has been great in the UK. Sunny skies without a single plane....


----------



## Object704

Dodgydruid said:


> My Komandirskie.com order left 3rd April and seems to have stopped at "Released from Russia"
> 
> I also have backorders dating to March middle of on some stuff, with most saying something to do with customs house and getting a bit fed up as its nearly May and weren't we all told Baloneyvirus wouldn't interfere with trade, shipping etc?


All we can do is just have patience, my Package from Komandirskie.com order is in limbo too since late April.

What's funny, my watch I've ordered in February just arrived from China. Still haven't unboxed it since then, taking a sunbath all day near the window. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Object704

Edit: double post, sorry


----------



## mariomart

Object704 said:


> All we can do is just have patience, my Package from Komandirskie.com order is in limbo too since late April.
> 
> What's funny, my watch I've ordered in February just arrived from China. Still haven't unboxed it since then, taking a sunbath all day near the window. ��


Hey, just so that you are aware, scientists claim that the virus is killed by the UV in sunlight in about 5 minutes, but the important part is the "UV", I say this because many modern window glass are treated with UV blocking coatings to protect the inside of the house from fading and deterioration by UV light. Thought you may want to know :-!


----------



## Seikogi

Does anyone here know why the russian post plays ping pong with our packages?

It was shipped April 16th. Since then it also passed customs in the Khimki region before that it was at the 2 big moscow airports (domodedowo and shermetjewo)

The stupid Austrian post app got an update and doesn't show location next to status, thought it was lost here between customs and post.

(EMS package)


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Seikogi said:


> Does anyone here know why the russian post plays ping pong with our packages?
> 
> It was shipped April 16th. Since then it also passed customs in the Khimki region before that it was at the 2 big moscow airports (domodedowo and shermetjewo)
> 
> The stupid Austrian post app got an update and doesn't show location next to status, thought it was lost here between customs and post.
> 
> (EMS package)


That behaviour is not unique to the Russian post. I've had packages from UK and USA take some truly bizarre routes before they finally left the originating countries and AusPost have added to the fun with the domestic part on occasion.

One that sticks in memory as being exceptional was a package from LA to Sydney when I lived there. Simple you would think, take it to LAX and stick it on one of the multiple flights to OZ (i.e. pre-COVID-19). Nope; USPS took it LAX (via 3 different sorting offices), flew it from their to Denver, then to Cincinnati, then JFK. Next stop was Dubai where it was lost for 2 months before it went back to Chicago, LAX, Honolulu and then Brisbane before finally making it to Sydney. I wish I could have collected the air miles for that package.

I had another bounce between LAX, Honolulu and Tokyo a couple of times before it finally made it to Australia.

And a UK example. Package from Bristol in SW England went to East Midlands airport and then flew from there to London Gatwick before heading back up to Derby (which isn't a huge distance from East Midlands) and from there to London Heathrow for international transfer (you can drive from Bristol to Heathrow in a couple of hours!).

I've come to the conclusion that all the worlds postal services just like to occasionally play pass the parcel.


----------



## mariomart

I once had a package sent from Russia to my address in Australia, problem was the sender put my country as Austria instead of Australia ..... that was 2 years ago ..... it never arrived, and was never returned to the sender. I'd like to think that one day it will arrive out of nowhere, lol.


----------



## fla

Seikogi said:


> Does anyone here know why the russian post plays ping pong with our packages?
> 
> It was shipped April 16th. Since then it also passed customs in the Khimki region before that it was at the 2 big moscow airports (domodedowo and shermetjewo)
> 
> The stupid Austrian post app got an update and doesn't show location next to status, thought it was lost here between customs and post.
> 
> (EMS package)


Khimki is not a region, it's almost Moscow, the nearest suburb. As for the airports, my guess they were trying to catch the next flight to Austria.

Why you don't use the EMS or Russian post webs for tracking?


----------



## Seikogi

fla said:


> Khimki is not a region, it's almost Moscow, the nearest suburb. As for the airports, my guess they were trying to catch the next flight to Austria.
> 
> Why you don't use the EMS or Russian post webs for tracking?


You are correct, I just checked. I do, I actually use posta.ru post.at and 17track. The austrian GUI got an update and it doesn't show country next to status so that got me confused.

Still, very slow.

I guess right now its a matter of luck mostly. My wife bought a bag (regular package speed) that got delivered to Archangelsk from Moscow in 3 days. That's a much shorter distance than Pavlovo - Khimki.


----------



## Seikogi

mariomart said:


> I once had a package sent from Russia to my address in Australia, problem was the sender put my country as Austria instead of Australia ..... that was 2 years ago ..... it never arrived, and was never returned to the sender. I'd like to think that one day it will arrive out of nowhere, lol.


well that sucks. I can't count how often people mistook Austria for Australia. Usually its this way around.

We even have dedicated "no kangaroos in Austria" T-Shirts from the bigger brands that were popular in the past


----------



## Odessa200

Another Ukrainian parcel had safely made to to me. It took forever but the content was not harmed. Parcels are just stored somewhere and not floating around. Still no movement on my Russian parcels. Patience....


----------



## Abzorbaloff

Thanks to Meranom for keeping us updated on this thread. My order arrived today after 4 weeks - pretty good considering nearly 3 weeks of that time were spent waiting for a flight out of Vnukovo Airport. |>


----------



## Kotsov

Abzorbaloff said:


> Thanks to Meranom for keeping us updated on this thread. My order arrived today after 4 weeks - pretty good considering nearly 3 weeks of that time were spent waiting for a flight out of Vnukovo Airport. |>


What was the destination?


----------



## pump 19

Small Parcel:
Accepted Slavuta, Ukraine 4-13-20
Processed through NY ISC 4-26
Arrived Brooklyn Dist. Center 4-27


----------



## speed86

Good morning,
I also have a 20-day parcel stopped at customs in Russia.
now and everything stopped there?


----------



## meranom

Hi
Sending by Russian EMS does not give any gain in speed of delivery compared to regular postal dispatch. 
Sometimes EMS goes even longer than regular mail.

For example EMS shipping from 15 April 2020 to UK possible still in Russia and not track in UK


----------



## speed86

I get it.
it seemed strange to me that the package for Italy had been standing still for so long


----------



## Odessa200

speed86 said:


> Good morning,
> I also have a 20-day parcel stopped at customs in Russia.
> now and everything stopped there?





speed86 said:


> I get it.
> it seemed strange to me that the package for Italy had been standing still for so long


Nothing leaves Russia for months now. Even though your tracking may say 'released from Russia'. All it means that the item is ready to be sent out when there is a shipping actually happens. So far I see a few lucky people got something from Russia. Maybe there was 1 flight or something. But the rest of us still need to wait.


----------



## Fergfour

speed86 said:


> it seemed strange to me that the package for Italy had been standing still for so long


It's how things are these days. Eventually it'll get better. You could be sitting in that "Released by Customs" state for a while. Take mine for example:

Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house
2020-03-30 11:54


----------



## speed86

you think?
how long will be in stock


----------



## Kotsov

From Smirs today. How is this for customer service..

Dear Customer,

“We are glad that you choosed us as your trusty watch supplier. As you may know - right now the world faced yet unseen virus pandemic.
Some fields of activity was hurt by it and as we can see now - Post delivery (at least Russian post) was one of them.

Right know we getting information about delays in orders delivery at air transfering stage. Information about reasons from official sources are vague and uncertain.
As honest store who presents on the market for 20 years, we are deeply sorry for this situation and take full responsobility in case of lost or damaged parcels, but asking you for patience and
understanding of situation regarding delays. All customers who faced delivery delay bacuause of this situation will get permanent 10% discount on any future order on any avaialble watches from our catalog.

We are wishing you and your family a good health and all the best,
Smirs.com online watch shop management team.”


----------



## speed86

I understood
thank you for your availability


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> It's how things are these days. Eventually it'll get better. You could be sitting in that "Released by Customs" state for a while. Take mine for example:
> 
> Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house
> 2020-03-30 11:54


Exactly the same but the 7th April. I wonder who has the earliest...?


----------



## speed86

tell me?
I did not understand the question.


----------



## Odessa200

I got a scan on my parcel from Russia....March 31st Moscow - April 28 New Jersey. Bypassing JFK scans... But I am not complaining as ling as it moved.


----------



## Zany4

Odessa200 said:


> I got a scan on my parcel from Russia....March 31st Moscow - April 28 New Jersey. Bypassing JFK scans... But I am not complaining as ling as it moved.


Mine also bypassed JFK scanning But must have gone thru customs there around 4/17. It last showed 3/16 in Moscow and then 4/22 in my local rural New Jersey post office.

Today, I had to go to work at my office for the first time since early March and took photos in the sun:


----------



## Kotsov

speed86 said:


> tell me?
> I did not understand the question.


Are you referring to my post?

I was just having a bit of fun trying to see who had the earliest package "grounded"


----------



## Amr0d

Finally something happened!



> Released from Russia
> 29 April 2020, 03:36 102972, Sharapovo


----------



## Seikogi

This thread just makes it worse, with the frequency I refresh the tracking websites they might as well block my IP for attempted DDoS.

Everything will be fine, I'll just read some books, focus on work .. or look at more watches on the bay lol


----------



## Odessa200

Seikogi said:


> This thread just makes it worse, with the frequency I refresh the tracking websites they might as well block my IP for attempted DDoS.
> 
> Everything will be fine, I'll just read some books, focus on work .. or look at more watches on the bay lol


I have a very good book called Happiness Advantage. The author is asking an interesting question: what is the cause and what is the outcome: Happiness or Success? Traditional thinking is: when I succeed then I will be happy. Example: if I successfully receive my watch from Meranom I will be happy. This is why we keep checking tracking frequently because we want to be happy. The author of the book attempts to prove that it is the other way around. Be happy and you will succeed (and maybe get your Meranom watch)!!!!!


----------



## Seikogi

Odessa200 said:


> I have a very good book called Happiness Advantage. The author is asking an interesting question: what is the cause and what is the outcome: Happiness or Success? Traditional thinking is: when I succeed then I will be happy. Example: if I successfully receive my watch from Meranom I will be happy. This is why we keep checking tracking frequently because we want to be happy. The author of the book attempts to prove that it is the other way around. Be happy and you will succeed (and maybe get your Meranom watch)!!!!!


Be happy and you will succeed - that is a good quote and what we should try to do in such times (and generally)!


----------



## mariomart

Don't worry, be happy :-!


----------



## Dodgydruid

Seikogi said:


> This thread just makes it worse, with the frequency I refresh the tracking websites they might as well block my IP for attempted DDoS.
> 
> Everything will be fine, I'll just read some books, focus on work .. or look at more watches on the bay lol


I have a rolling notepad file I automatically add tracking numbers to and put #### in front of the ones delivered making it easier to follow what is what and use Track 17 or whatever its called to once a day block check all my outstanding orders.

All but one of my outstanding stuff is shown as left for destination country and one showing this for 20 days which if it had gone by boat it would have been there easily by now.

The British postal system was fairly ruined when they stopped using British Rail and travelling post offices, the great days of when BRS also owned by British Rail had the monopoly on parcels, packages and goods and you got your parcel next day regardless and no extra charge. In fact they operated same day delivery across much of the UK where you could have something sent at 9am in Kent and it would be in Newcastle at 5pm.


----------



## Seikogi

Dodgydruid said:


> I have a rolling notepad file I automatically add tracking numbers to and put #### in front of the ones delivered making it easier to follow what is what and use Track 17 or whatever its called to once a day block check all my outstanding orders.
> 
> All but one of my outstanding stuff is shown as left for destination country and one showing this for 20 days which if it had gone by boat it would have been there easily by now.
> 
> The British postal system was fairly ruined when they stopped using British Rail and travelling post offices, the great days of when BRS also owned by British Rail had the monopoly on parcels, packages and goods and you got your parcel next day regardless and no extra charge. In fact they operated same day delivery across much of the UK where you could have something sent at 9am in Kent and it would be in Newcastle at 5pm.


I have a similar approach, I use a dedicated todo list that's part of my mail client and the 17track app for android.

Since the Austrian Post was privatised they had a ton of cost cutting, closing shops left and right. They usually merge them with pharmacies and the stuff is overworked, especially now with the COVID and much more people using online shopping. The country is very small and in-land deliveries have always been 1-2 days so not as good as British post used to be.

Worst experience I ever had was DHL. DHL Express deliberately chose customs value as what they think it was worth despite an official invoice being packed inside the package and declared on it. And DHL International "losing" my watch which lead to an 8 month-ish battle of getting my money back.


----------



## Zane H

Mine shows released from Russia on 16th April, same as earlier poster but nothing after that. Thankfully I ordered a watch from NY that's on my wrist now. Also received a book about Russian watches and some hardware for making NATO straps. Some NATO straps from England have made it to a nearby city and should be here Friday. 

I caught the bug to get back to learning Russian and I got some ebooks from Amazon and from LitRes. They arrive really fast!

It's been fun watching everything converge.

Will feel good to see "JFK" pop up.


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> . The author of the book attempts to prove that it is the other way around.


I bet the author of your book isn't waiting on a watch from Meranom...:-d


----------



## Kotsov

Big shiney ParcelForce Worldwide van stopped in my street today. But nothing for me


----------



## Odessa200

Got one of my parcels from Russia. Took 5 weeks. Ironically it is the one that was mailed last. Given that I got the recent one 1st makes me a bit nervous (did they lose the earlier parcels?) but I do understand that no-one would be saying: ‘hey, these parcels are waiting the longest, let me process them 1st’. I think it is just a random luck. More waiting.... I really want the other parcels. What I got today I could part with easier...


----------



## Ole Juul

Odessa200 said:


> Got one of my parcels from Russia. Took 5 weeks. Ironically it is the one that was mailed last. Given that I got the recent one 1st makes me a bit nervous (did they lose the earlier parcels?) but I do understand that no-one would be saying: 'hey, these parcels are waiting the longest, let me process them 1st'. I think it is just a random luck. More waiting.... I really want the other parcels. What I got today I could part with easier...


Last in first out. Or "LIFO" in computer language. It makes sense when you think about the mail being in a big pile.


----------



## mariomart

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> The race is on...
> 
> I ordered a couple of items from Meranom on 23rd and got an email 24th 12:00 to say they shipped.
> 
> If they arrive in Australia and Brazil same day a) I'll be surprised and b) would expect yours to be delivered first (customs clearance here is measured in days or even weeks and not the hour or so I remember from Sydney)!


Happy update.

My package has left the Mother Land :-!

From ordering to departing Russia it was a total of 6 days, which is actually the fastest that any of my orders have proceeded this far.

Now for the long wait between Moscow and Sydney ...............


----------



## Kotsov

mariomart said:


> Happy update.
> 
> My package has left the Mother Land :-!
> 
> From ordering to departing Russia it was a total of 6 days, which is actually the fastest that any of my orders have proceeded this far.
> 
> Now for the long wait between Moscow and Sydney ...............
> 
> View attachment 15081361


Thing is that is the same message I've been left with for weeks....


----------



## mariomart

Kotsov said:


> Thing is that is the same message I've been left with for weeks....


----------



## Kotsov

mariomart said:


> View attachment 15081615


Bear with it


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

mariomart said:


> Happy update.
> 
> My package has left the Mother Land :-!
> 
> From ordering to departing Russia it was a total of 6 days, which is actually the fastest that any of my orders have proceeded this far.
> 
> Now for the long wait between Moscow and Sydney ...............


Mine's in pretty much the same state so I guess they've been released by customs and have now joined a big pile waiting for onward shipment when their plane comes in... ...or for that bear to finish his honey break.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

My package toured the eastern US visiting New York twice on the journey and now says “label created, not in system yet.”

This is after weeks of updates.


----------



## Odessa200

Thirdgenbird said:


> My package toured the eastern US visiting New York twice on the journey and now says "label created, not in system yet."
> 
> This is after weeks of updates.


Same here. Looks like some issues on the USPS tracking.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Thirdgenbird said:


> My package toured the eastern US visiting New York twice on the journey and now says "label created, not in system yet."
> 
> This is after weeks of updates.


Part of the issue with USPS tracking (as explained to me by Australia Post when I queried why USPS showed a parcel as clearing customs in Sydney whilst AusPost had it as still in the US) is that it's 'predictive'. Basically because of the volumes that USPS handle they hit on the idea of updating the tracking based on where they expect a parcel to be and not necessarily on actual scans... ...heaven knows which genius came up with that concept but it pretty much means that USPS tracking is completely useless!


----------



## Kotsov

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Part of the issue with USPS tracking (as explained to me by Australia Post when I queried why USPS showed a parcel as clearing customs in Sydney whilst AusPost had it as still in the US) is that it's 'predictive'. Basically because of the volumes that USPS handle they hit on the idea of updating the tracking based on where they expect a parcel to be and not necessarily on actual scans... ...heaven knows which genius came up with that concept but it pretty much means that USPS tracking is completely useless!


I'm over £2k in limbo. Even without mistakenly ordering two Kosmonautas.

We have to laugh about it.


----------



## Kotsov

Joking aside. The kosmonauta is probably one of the best watches I've ever bought.

Hard to explain but it works.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Mine has been stuck for a while.
Bought at Meranom










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kotsov

DuckaDiesel said:


> Mine has been stuck for a while.
> Bought at Meranom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sharapovo must be the watch capital of the world


----------



## Utva_56

Same here. Shipment from Komandirski.com. Hope will get my 170548.


----------



## DesmondL

Hi all, so glad to know I'm not alone.

For me I ordered the watch on the 7th April, and as of 12th April:

Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Export of international mail

Second time to order from Meranom. First time was prior to COVID-19 so delivery was 'slow' but not this slow. Sigh, hope the status of the parcel will move soon!


----------



## tokareva

Well my 170 from Meranom is finally here, now if they will actually deliver it tomorrow. The lady mail delivery person has a tendency to act like she can't deliver it and I always have to go pick it up. If they only leave a pick-up slip in mailbox the package won't be available until Monday, oh well... :roll:


----------



## ohhenry1

tokareva said:


> Well my 170 from Meranom is finally here, now if they will actually deliver it tomorrow. The lady mail delivery person has a tendency to act like she can't deliver it and I always have to go pick it up. If they only leave a pick-up slip in mailbox the package won't be available until Monday, oh well... :roll:
> 
> View attachment 15083949


That's encouraging! I know I take heart in hearing that there may be some light at the end of this tunnel; I'm sure others do as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tokareva

The Panerovskie from Meranom came today and included something exciting I was planning on getting, Russian buckwheat! Thanks Meranom!


----------



## Seikogi

that's great! 

whenever there is some sort of crisis the Russians buy or already stock tons of buckwheat. The rest of the world prefers to spend time on the toilet


----------



## Dave51

Kotsov said:


> Sharapovo must be the watch capital of the world




I have three orders from three different sellers waiting there. I think. They have not shown up anywhere else.

I did get some hands from raffles-time in Singapore this week. I have some stuff on the way from one.second.closer. He could not air mail from Poland, so he shipped regular mail. Now he is shipping from Holland.

Of course, it does not matter when all of the minor pieces arrive because the watches and parts I must have for modding are all (probably) waiting in Sharapovo.

I am becoming more patient. This is good practice.


----------



## Dave51

And I decided, what the heck. I made an order from Favinov this week. It is making its way through the Russian postal system to hang out with my other packages.


----------



## Kotsov

The Zlatoust has arrived, been through the customs clearance and is in the British postal system.

Tokereva - check your carrier info!


----------



## Kotsov

Not a huge wait given the circumstances. Although it isn't here yet |>


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> The Zlatoust has arrived, been through the customs clearance and is in the British postal system.
> 
> Tokereva - check your carrier info!


I did, it left Russia on April 24. It's still heading west on the Admiral Kuznetsov. 









You're going to get your watch first, but I can truthfully say mine was onboard a Russian carrier. b-)


----------



## Zane H

Buckwheat?! That was an option? I love that stuff. When my Russian wife and I were in Germany for her PhD we bought some German buckwheat and it wasn't the same thing at all. It was horror movie version. Turned to mush and burned. Tasteless. I'm in the US, now, but still buy imported Russian buckwheat. Too remote here to find it in local stores, though.

Straps from England came for my two existing watches. They look great. Have an admiralty grey NATO ready to go on my Amphibia when it gets here.

Will be a nice little trio.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I did, it left Russia on April 24. It's still heading west on the Admiral Kuznetsov.
> 
> View attachment 15087079
> 
> 
> You're going to get your watch first, but I can truthfully say mine was onboard a Russian carrier. b-)


I don't have that kind of luck but I can say in a all honesty I'd be happiest if we both received the watch at the same time.


----------



## joecool

Odessa200 said:


> I have a very good book called Happiness Advantage. The author is asking an interesting question: what is the cause and what is the outcome: Happiness or Success? Traditional thinking is: when I succeed then I will be happy. Example: if I successfully receive my watch from Meranom I will be happy. This is why we keep checking tracking frequently because we want to be happy. The author of the book attempts to prove that it is the other way around. Be happy and you will succeed (and maybe get your Meranom watch)!!!!!


Mmmm..... Not too sure about the legitimacy of such ideas... But going by the name of the author...... I guess, whatever floats yer boat;-)


----------



## tokareva

Zane H said:


> Buckwheat?! That was an option?


Haha, no, what happened was that a comrade on watch.ru mentioned something about people stocking up on buckwheat. Then I found an interesting article about it and mentioned that I wanted to get some. So someone from Meranom must have read that and put the buckwheat in with the watch. Or possibly somebody on watch.ru had them do it, I don't know what happened but it was quite a surprise when I opened the package.

Here's the article.

https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2020...ussians-cope-with-the-end-of-the-world-a69668

By the way, how can you burn buckwheat if it's boiled?


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> By the way, how can you burn buckwheat if it's boiled?


I'd blame the spider :-!


----------



## Zane H

The Russian stuff, the groats hold together and the water stays water until it boils away. It's the easiest grain to cook very forgiving. Higher heat, lower heat, covered, uncovered. When I cook it I listen for when the water has almost gone. Super easy really hearty.

The foreign stuff I think is designed for flour. It dissolves very quickly into starchy mush that will burn.

I don't know if it's the botanical variety, the harvest timing, or the amount of roasting that makes the difference.

Russians are smart to stock up on it. Wonderful food. One of my favorite foods from my time there. I'd love to know how to grow and process it here.

Sorry for diverting the thread. Still no movement on my watch. Headlines in Russia ominous. Been looking up old friends I'd lost track of.


----------



## Kotsov

Zane H said:


> The Russian stuff, the groats hold together and the water stays water until it boils away. It's the easiest grain to cook very forgiving. Higher heat, lower heat, covered, uncovered. When I cook it I listen for when the water has almost gone. Super easy really hearty.
> 
> The foreign stuff I think is designed for flour. It dissolves very quickly into starchy mush that will burn.
> 
> I don't know if it's the botanical variety, the harvest timing, or the amount of roasting that makes the difference.
> 
> Russians are smart to stock up on it. Wonderful food. One of my favorite foods from my time there. I'd love to know how to grow and process it here.
> 
> Sorry for diverting the thread. Still no movement on my watch. Headlines in Russia ominous. Been looking up old friends I'd lost track of.


What does it taste like. Doesn't look to appetising tbh.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> What does it taste like. Doesn't look to appetising tbh.


Looks like wheat that's been cut in half? (bit like I put in the bird feeders)


----------



## Seikogi

My package still enjoying his vacation in the Khimki warehouse.

My 2 favorite watches are going to Poland for a case refinish (had a slot booked since last year). Someone recommend me some anxiety drugs, this will be a hard month


----------



## Kotsov

Seikogi said:


> My package still enjoying his vacation in the Khimki warehouse.
> 
> My 2 favorite watches are going to Poland for a case refinish (had a slot booked since last year). Someone recommend me some anxiety drugs, this will be a hard month


Jack Daniels


----------



## Odessa200

I am happy. I am happy. I am HAPPY!!!! 
Mailed on Feb 25. ‘Left’ Russia March 2nd and finally, in my hands. Never scanned at JFK or anywhere on US territory it just materialized in my town today. This wait is not for impatient people. Only true Comrades can withstand 2+ months w/o any updates. But as I said, good things happen to people who can wait. Do not despair!!! Do not cancel your orders. Just wait. 
And me? Back to waiting again because I have one more watch in transit that I truly want. Lol.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Mine detoured to Florida and USPS removed all tracking history prior to that. It’s been to 5 distribution centers on the east coast when I live in the Midwest. It has probably backtracked twice as many miles as the actual route.


----------



## Zane H

I think buckwheat tastes great. Gluten free too. It's a completely different plant. Not even a grass.

But my students were amused when I listed it as my favorite Russian food. To them it was army rations.

My original watch, I don't even want to send it to the next state over for maintenance at this point.

Nice to hear the watch might just appear!


----------



## Kotsov

Guess what...


----------



## mariomart

Kotsov said:


> Guess what...


Congratulations :-!

I have one the same ;-)


----------



## Kotsov

I knew you would have a handle on this


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Guess what...
> View attachment 15092773


Looks great! Do you like it?
Did it come in the wood box?


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Looks great! Do you like it?
> Did it come in the wood box?


It did and a passport. I'll send a picture when I can.

It's great. Better than the pictures. Still big even though it's the smallest* one.


----------



## Bullseye the dog

Royal Mail 1st Class sold Vostok watch on Flee bay sent on the 16th April it arrived yesterday on the 4 May so a little over 2 weeks London to Scotland I was just about to refund buyer most collectors are honest so I was confident that if it arrive it would be ok so if you are sending stuff be prepared to wait or pay more for a better service tracked and signed for less stress that way 1st class means nothing


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> It did and a passport. I'll send a picture when I can.
> 
> It's great. Better than the pictures. Still big even tough it's the smallest* one.


I know suspect the wife really knows what is happening.

"That's a lovely watch" hmm

"At least you won't need your glasses" hmmm

What has she bought!!!


----------



## Father of five

48 days from Russia with Love 
Two Lady’s Amphibians one for my wife and one for her best friend.
Waiting for two more orders from Russia one sent in February and one late March 
They too will get here some day.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Well, it’s here and looks great. It does have a random tick/rattle occasionally when moving my wrist. I don’t recall that from my last Vostok. Timing seems spot on over the last hour. I guess we will see how it does over the next few days.


----------



## Fergfour

Thirdgenbird said:


> Well, it's here and looks great. It does have a random tick/rattle occasionally when moving my wrist. I don't recall that from my last Vostok. Timing seems spot on over the last hour. I guess we will see how it does over the next few days.


Pics are customary..


----------



## Kotsov

Bullseye the dog said:


> Royal Mail 1st Class sold Vostok watch on Flee bay sent on the 16th April it arrived yesterday on the 4 May so a little over 2 weeks London to Scotland I was just about to refund buyer most collectors are honest so I was confident that if it arrive it would be ok so if you are sending stuff be prepared to wait or pay more for a better service tracked and signed for less stress that way 1st class means nothing


The translator you are using isn't picking up the end of your sentences. Are you using full stops?


----------



## anotero

Wife ordered some beauty stuff from Hong-Kong. Delivered to California in 4(!) days. Почта России -- coronavirus my behind!


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> The translator you are using isn't picking up the end of your sentences. Are you using full stops?


Nevermind that, are you ever going to post a review and pictures of that Zlatoust? :roll:

Some people might be interested in one :think:

*EDIT:* 6 hours later and still nothing... I'll take that as a no. :-d


----------



## anotero

Kotsov said:


> Guess what...
> View attachment 15092773


How long did it take to arrive?


----------



## Kotsov

K


tokareva said:


> Nevermind that, are you ever going to post a review and pictures of that Zlatoust? :roll:
> 
> Some people might be interested in one :think:
> 
> *EDIT:* 6 hours later and still nothing... I'll take that as a no. :-d


I'm stuck with family things as it's Bank Holiday here. I'll post some pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> K
> 
> I'm stuck with family things as it's Bank Holiday here. I'll post some pictures as soon as I can.


Ok, fair enough. Thanks. :-!


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Ok, fair enough. Thanks. :-!


Wasn't able to do anything today but this is how it looks on a plain strap. Strap it came with was ok but a bit too fancy with the white stitching I thought.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> View attachment 15106697
> View attachment 15106699
> 
> 
> Wasn't able to do anything today but this is how it looks on a plain strap. Strap it came with was ok but a bit too fancy with the white stitching I thought.


Thank you. I agreed the original strap has to go.


----------



## Odessa200

Depressing.... some parcels move for a while but these are stuck. Earliest Mar 17... almost 2 moths ago. O well. More waiting.


----------



## tokareva

I don't mind the waiting so much as not knowing what's happening. Russian Post says it was released from Russia, but USPS only says that it was processed through a facility in Russia. I suspect it's in a container that needs to be filled up before it can leave.


----------



## Odessa200

Yea, released from russia just means it is past the customs. the same as the previous step (cleared from customs). It does not mean that the package is in transit but rather then it is ready for transit. One day there will be a tiny tracking device in each package and we will be able to see a gps location. Lol.


----------



## Fergfour

Anyone else over 6 weeks yet?

Russian Post
Released by custom house
30 March 2020, 11:55 102972, Sharapovo

Handed over to the customs
30 March 2020, 11:54 102972, Sharapovo

Arrived at the customs of Russia
30 March 2020, 11:01 102972, Sharapovo

Arrived at the local distribution center
30 March 2020, 04:35 102975, Sharapovo

Departed from local distribution center
26 March 2020, 22:47 420300, Stolbishche

Arrived at the local distribution center
25 March 2020, 15:36 420300, Stolbishche

Departed from local distribution center
25 March 2020, 07:20 422999, Chistopolʹ

Arrived at the local distribution center
24 March 2020, 15:18 422999, Chistopolʹ
Sorting complete

24 March 2020, 15:14 422980, Chistopolʹ
Arrived at the Post office


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Fergfour said:


> Anyone else over 6 weeks yet?
> 
> Russian Post
> Released by custom house
> 30 March 2020, 11:55 102972, Sharapovo
> 
> Handed over to the customs
> 30 March 2020, 11:54 102972, Sharapovo
> 
> Arrived at the customs of Russia
> 30 March 2020, 11:01 102972, Sharapovo
> 
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 30 March 2020, 04:35 102975, Sharapovo
> 
> Departed from local distribution center
> 26 March 2020, 22:47 420300, Stolbishche
> 
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 25 March 2020, 15:36 420300, Stolbishche
> 
> Departed from local distribution center
> 25 March 2020, 07:20 422999, Chistopolʹ
> 
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 24 March 2020, 15:18 422999, Chistopolʹ
> Sorting complete
> 
> 24 March 2020, 15:14 422980, Chistopolʹ
> Arrived at the Post office


Yup

Russian Post
Released by custom house
22 March 2020, 23:05 102972, Sharapovo
Handed over to the customs
22 March 2020, 23:04 102972, Sharapovo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ole Juul

Fergfour said:


> Anyone else over 6 weeks yet?


Yep. Yesterday I got a Raketa Copernicus from Ukraine that was ordered March 5. So that's just a hair under *10 weeks*.

I notice packages within Canada have been moving normally all along, so the problem here is either with Ukraine international shipping, or customs. US shipping seems to be struggling as well. I ordered something from Esslinger over four weeks ago and I still haven't seen hide nor hair of it.


----------



## Odessa200

Yes, 2 months now for 1 parcel


----------



## UliBretzel

I've had better luck than some with orders placed at the end of April. For some reason, the Ukrainian packages from Etsy have arrived before eBay. More expected to arrive this week.

Ukraine
Ordered April 21st - Arrived May 9th
Ordered April 25th - Arrived May 13th

UK
Ordered April 23rd - Arrived May 12th


----------



## UliBretzel

I'll add that these were shipped to the Midwest.


----------



## JLP2

I've also got two packages stuck since late March.


----------



## pump 19

Fergfour said:


> Anyone else over 6 weeks yet?
> 
> 24 March 2020, 15:14 422980, Chistopolʹ
> Arrived at the Post office


Uh-huh
From Meranom same day as you...
*Arrived at the Post office
24 March 2020, 16:13 422980, Chistopolʹ*

Released from Russia 28 April, no hits since.


----------



## Toddstang

Fergfour said:


> Anyone else over 6 weeks yet?
> 
> Russian Post
> Released by custom house
> 30 March 2020, 11:55 102972, Sharapovo
> 
> Handed over to the customs
> 30 March 2020, 11:54 102972, Sharapovo
> 
> Arrived at the customs of Russia
> 30 March 2020, 11:01 102972, Sharapovo
> 
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 30 March 2020, 04:35 102975, Sharapovo
> 
> Departed from local distribution center
> 26 March 2020, 22:47 420300, Stolbishche
> 
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 25 March 2020, 15:36 420300, Stolbishche
> 
> Departed from local distribution center
> 25 March 2020, 07:20 422999, Chistopolʹ
> 
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 24 March 2020, 15:18 422999, Chistopolʹ
> Sorting complete
> 
> 24 March 2020, 15:14 422980, Chistopolʹ
> Arrived at the Post office


Russian Post
Released by custom house
17 March 2020, 16:12 102972, Sharapovo
Handed over to the customs
17 March 2020, 16:11 102972, Sharapovo
Arrived at the customs of Russia
16 March 2020, 21:15 102972, Sharapovo
Arrived at the local distribution center
16 March 2020, 18:26 102975, Sharapovo
Departed from local distribution center
16 March 2020, 09:02 111950, Moskva
Arrived at the local distribution center
16 March 2020, 02:20 111950, Moskva
Sorting complete
15 March 2020, 20:13 127434, Moskva
Arrived at the Post office
15 March 2020, 13:41 127434, Moskva
Tracking number assigned
15 March 2020, 11:37 125413, Moskva


----------



## meranom

there in Moscow there are still a lot of parcels that were sent in March and which went through customs but were not sent from Russia.

And those that were sent in February, March are delivered 2-3 months.


----------



## Zany4

Just bought a blue Neptune from Meranom that was on my wish list. Paid the $30 for “UPS Saver” international shipping. Let’s see how it goes compared to my previous early March order that took 42 days by Pochta/USPS...


----------



## tokareva

It will probably only take 52 days by UPS :-d :-!


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Nevermind that, are you ever going to post a review and pictures of that Zlatoust? :roll:
> 
> Some people might be interested in one :think:
> 
> *EDIT:* 6 hours later and still nothing... I'll take that as a no. :-d


Bit piecemeal but here are the box and passport...


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Bit piecemeal but here are the box and passport...


Very nice, at least they didn't skimp on the paper. Would someone mind telling what it says? I see something about temperature, I assume that's the normal operation range or something.


----------



## tokareva

Stupid duplicate


----------



## Kotsov

Any news on yours?


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Any news on yours?


Unfortunately no. I'll keep looking at yours and the passport while I'm waiting. I really like how many different stamps it has, particularly the OTK stamp.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Unfortunately no. I'll keep looking at yours and the passport while I'm waiting. I really like how many times different stamps it has, particularly the OTK stamp.


Really? I'll do a better copy of the passport then.

What's does an OTK stamp mean?


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Really? I'll do a better copy of the passport then.
> 
> What's does an OTK stamp mean?


It's a quality control stamp that means the item is good enough for military use. You find this stamp on all kinds of military items.

Your picture is fine, it looks great.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> It's a quality control stamp that means the item is good enough for military use. You find this stamp on all kinds of military items.
> 
> Your picture is fine, it looks great.


Thats interesting. I suppose it's redundant now but a nice touch.

Early days but timekeeping seems good.


----------



## Odessa200

One more of my parcels from Ukraine surfaced in the USA. Almost normal shipping time. Definitely Ukrainian parcels move across the ocean faster than Russian parcels these days...


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> One more of my parcels from Ukraine surfaced in the USA. Almost normal shipping time. Definitely Ukrainian parcels move across the ocean faster than Russian parcels these days...


Great! Now all we have to do is convince Meranom to relocate to Ukraine. :-!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

tokareva said:


> Great! Now all we have to do is convince Meranom to relocate to Ukraine. :-!


Good luck!


----------



## Kotsov

anotero said:


> How long did it take to arrive?


Sorry. Just picked this up.

It was six weeks more or less.


----------



## DesmondL

2020-04-12 03:06
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Export of international mail

2020-04-11 11:33
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house

2020-04-11 11:32
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Handed over to customs

2020-04-11 09:43
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Processing, Arrival at transit office of exchange

2020-04-11 01:33
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo 102975, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange

2020-04-10 19:49
Russian Federation, LC Vnukovo-2 108960, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange

2020-04-10 19:08
Russian Federation, LC Vnukovo-2 108960, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange

2020-04-10 00:56
Russian Federation, Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange

2020-04-08 15:31
Russian Federation, Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange

2020-04-08 07:16
Russian Federation, Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange

2020-04-07 16:12
Russian Federation, Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange

2020-04-07 16:00
Russian Federation, Chistopol` 422980, Processing, Departed from origin facility


----------



## Zany4

Zany4 said:


> Just bought a blue Neptune from Meranom that was on my wish list. Paid the $30 for "UPS Saver" international shipping. Let's see how it goes compared to my previous early March order that took 42 days by Pochta/USPS...


Ordered 5/14. No UPS in Chistopol so had to get to Kazan first to the authorized shipping partner. On its way. Start the timer!


----------



## Ole Juul

I ordered a *СИГНАЛ ALARM 1м.ч.з. 1950's* from Ukraine yesterday. Estimated delivery Thu, May 28 - Mon, Jun 08

There's 5 other watches ordered about a month ago. What's the betting this one will get here before those? lol
Like I mentioned earlier in this thread, I think it's a "first in last out" (FILO) situation with the overseas mail. Where the stack is actually located, I have no idea.


----------



## Odessa200

Ole Juul said:


> I ordered a *СИГНАЛ ALARM 1м.ч.з. 1950's* from Ukraine yesterday. Estimated delivery Thu, May 28 - Mon, Jun 08
> 
> There's 5 other watches ordered about a month ago. What's the betting this one will get here before those? lol
> Like I mentioned earlier in this thread, I think it's a "first in last out" (FILO) situation with the overseas mail. Where the stack is actually located, I have no idea.


This estimates mean nothing these days. It is just an old average timings. USPS internal mail cannot keep the estimates accurate. Most of my internal packages arrive late....


----------



## Ole Juul

Agreed. I don't think it ever meant much. At least all my Chinese Ebay purchases for many years have been completely off - in the direction of later. 

Within Canada however, the times are about the same as it's always been - both across the country and within the Province. So I'm lucky in that regard. Amazon orders too, of which I do several per week, come very quickly.


----------



## Ole Juul

Interesting, I just ordered some inexpensive watch straps and bands from several Ebay sellers. Three of them immediately refunded my money! One of them sent this message:



> Hello friend
> Because Canada will stop processing all incoming packages from May 24, and the recovery time is to be determined, in order to avoid disputes caused by delayed delivery of packages, we can only cancel orders for you, please understand.
> sincerely apologize


I can't find anything on the Canada Post site about not accepting any mail. There is however a long list of countries for which they won't accept outgoing mail because those countries apparently can't process it. Russia and Ukraine are on that list. They also say to expect a 5 to 7 day delay, though I haven't experienced anything that long yet.


----------



## Seikogi

dp


----------



## Seikogi

Ole Juul said:


> Interesting, I just ordered some inexpensive watch straps and bands from several Ebay sellers. Three of them immediately refunded my money! One of them sent this message:
> 
> I can't find anything on the Canada Post site about not accepting any mail. There is however a long list of countries for which they won't accept outgoing mail because those countries apparently can't process it. Russia and Ukraine are on that list. They also say to expect a 5 to 7 day delay, though I haven't experienced anything that long yet.


Same with the Austrian post. They won't handle packages TO Russia. They don't say a word about not handling stuff from Russia. I was not able to find any news/updates/infos on posta.ru about this except that there are delays to Austria (Not germany though)

Its over a month now and its still stuck.


----------



## Zany4

Ordered a new Neptune 5/14. Spent the ~$30 for UPS international saver shipping to the US east coast. My delivery just arrived. 6 day delivery from Meranom in the middle of a pandemic is incredible. There is no UPS in Chistopol so it had to Go to Kazan and then Germany before the US. I am amazed...


----------



## meranom

Zany4 said:


> Ordered a new Neptune 5/14. Spent the ~$30 for UPS international saver shipping to the US east coast. My delivery just arrived. 6 day delivery from Meranom in the middle of a pandemic is incredible. There is no UPS in Chistopol so it had to Go to Kazan and then Germany before the US. I am amazed...


You made an order on Thursday.
We sent from Chistopol to Kazan on Friday.
But since then there were two days off, the package was sent from Kazan to Moscow on Monday.
And then two days to the USA.

If you made the order on Monday, then the delivery would take 2-3 days.


----------



## Seikogi

So other shipping companies do a stop to a country that is "corona safe" haha and ship further from there. Ridiculous situation.

I am starting to think that its not Russia that blocks here but the other countries. I can't get Japan post to ship to me either from the japanese proxy services I use.


----------



## Zany4

meranom said:


> If you made the order on Monday, then the delivery would take 2-3 days.


Wilson approves. Excellent service as usual! Now I just need to figure out how to remove the bracelet friction pins so I can attach the strap "first links" I bought in a previous order. How do you know which direction to tap them out? Same as the link arrows?


----------



## anotero

delete


----------



## anotero

meranom said:


> You made an order on Thursday.
> We sent from Chistopol to Kazan on Friday.
> But since then there were two days off, the package was sent from Kazan to Moscow on Monday.
> And then two days to the USA.
> 
> If you made the order on Monday, then the delivery would take 2-3 days.
> View attachment 15139943


I ordered a watch from you in late March. It's been sitting in Vnukovo for a month now. Is it possible for you to have Russian Post send the package back to you and for you to resend it via UPS? Dealing with Russian Post is hopeless. I am amazed Roskomnadzor hasn't put these piece of crap in their place.


----------



## anotero

Seikogi said:


> So other shipping companies do a stop to a country that is "corona safe" haha and ship further from there. Ridiculous situation.
> 
> I am starting to think that its not Russia that blocks here but the other countries. I can't get Japan post to ship to me either from the japanese proxy services I use.


It feels like Russia itself doesn't block anything. Russian Post just doesn't know how to work properly.


----------



## Earthjade

2020-05-19 11.38
Australia, AUSYDA, Delivered

2020-05-18 12:01
Australia, AUSYDA, Processing of international mail, Processing by designated postal operator

2020-05-18 11:31
Australia, AUSYDA, Processing of international mail, Received by the designated operator

2020-03-24 06:36
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Export of international mail

2020-03-21 12:25
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house

2020-03-21 12:24
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Handed over to customs

2020-03-21 11:39
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Processing, Arrival at transit office of exchange

2020-03-20 15:49
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo 102975, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange

2020-03-17 22:51
Russian Federation, Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange

2020-03-15 16:06
Russian Federation, Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange

2020-03-15 08:59
Russian Federation, Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange

2020-03-14 15:44
Russian Federation, Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange

2020-03-14 15:17
Russian Federation, Chistopol` 422980, Processing, Departed from origin facility

2020-03-14 14:48
Russian Federation, Chistopol` 422980, Acceptance, Single


----------



## serge70

Meranom took one month to the UK,no tracking info or update emails however.
It just turned up..


----------



## Earthjade

Usually, Meranom to Australia takes 2 weeks.
The corona pandemic really slowed it down. I think once it left Russia, it languished at some distribution centre in the UAE until there was enough space on an outgoing plan to take it.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Is anyone seeing major delays with USPS after a package clears customs in Chicago?


----------



## Odessa200

Thirdgenbird said:


> Is anyone seeing major delays with USPS after a package clears customs in Chicago?


I did not see a delay but there are no intermediate updates: clears customs....nothing for days....out for delivery in my town. Crazy. But not as crazy as my supermarket refuses to take cash. As far as I know, stores not allowed to refuse a sale if a customer presents a valid currency. These days anything is possible....


----------



## Ole Juul

Thirdgenbird said:


> Is anyone seeing major delays with USPS after a package clears customs in Chicago?


One package starting April 14 in SAINT PAUL, MN took a while to get here. Mail is moving almost normally in Canada and I got the package May 21, but I noticed a long delay in Chicago.

Here's an excerpt:
May 15, 2020 18:22 CANADA CUSTOMS CLEARANCE
May 15, 2020 18:22 CANADA PROCESSED THROUGH FACILITY
May 6, 2020 23:41 CHICAGO IL INTERNATIONAL DISTRIBUTION CENTER PROCESSED THROUGH REGIONAL FACILITY
May 6, 2020 06:54 CHICAGO IL INTERNATIONAL DISTRIBUTION CENTER DEPARTED USPS REGIONAL FACILITY
May 6, 2020 06:54 CHICAGO IL INTERNATIONAL DISTRIBUTION CENTER ARRIVED AT REGIONAL FACILITY
April 19, 2020 IN TRANSIT TO NEXT FACILITY
April 15, 2020 15:28 CHICAGO IL INTERNATIONAL DISTRIBUTION CENTER ARRIVED AT USPS REGIONAL


----------



## Ole Juul

Odessa200 said:


> I did not see a delay but there are no intermediate updates: clears customs....nothing for days....out for delivery in my town. Crazy. But not as crazy as my supermarket refuses to take cash. As far as I know, stores not allowed to refuse a sale if a customer presents a valid currency. These days anything is possible....


I usually use debit for groceries and anything over 5 bucks so I haven't noticed who takes cash and who doesn't. But I was at the dollar store (an essential service!) and they happily took cash. It seems a bit risky. But yes, I think it's the law.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Odessa200 said:


> I did not see a delay but there are no intermediate updates: clears customs....nothing for days....out for delivery in my town. Crazy. But not as crazy as my supermarket refuses to take cash. As far as I know, stores not allowed to refuse a sale if a customer presents a valid currency. These days anything is possible....


I've got a package that cleared customs 3 weeks ago. No movement or scan since. Usually, I would get things two days at most from Chicago.


----------



## Toddstang

Mine cleared Russian customs over 2 months ago. No movement.


----------



## pcke2000

Toddstang said:


> Mine cleared Russian customs over 2 months ago. No movement.


Mine cleared Russian customs on March 24, 2020. Then it was quiet for almost 2 months until May 20, 2020, status updated to what it was on March 20, 2020. Very confusing.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Toddstang said:


> Mine cleared Russian customs over 2 months ago. No movement.





pcke2000 said:


> Mine cleared Russian customs on March 24, 2020. Then it was quiet for almost 2 months until May 20, 2020, status updated to what it was on March 20, 2020. Very confusing.


That makes sense. It has to get on a plane and very few international flights were happening in that timeframe.

3 weeks of silence after clearing customs seems odd when it's only got 300 miles of unrestricted travel left.


----------



## meranom

https://www.canadapost.ca/cpc/en/our-company/news-and-media/service-alerts.page

Date posted: May 08, 2020
International Suspensions
Red alert: Canada Post is not accepting mail and parcels for these destinations due to a temporary service disruption.
Date posted: May 08, 2020

International Destinations (excluding U.S.A.)

Postal services have been suspended to many international destinations at the request of the receiving Postal Operator or due to the lack of available transportation. The tables below indicate the following:

Service available: Canada Post is still accepting letters and parcels for these destinations. ** Indicates only partial service availability. See PDF list for details.
Suspended service: Canada Post no longer accepts any letters or parcels for these destinations.

For destinations where service is still available, expect significant and unpredictable delays. Delays are the result of both limited air transportation and changes in the way Postal Operators deliver. Like Canada Post, many international Postal Operators have introduced changes to eliminate customer interactions at the door and support social & physical distancing. These changes may delay delivery and signature will not be available on some items.

Russia is in suspended list


----------



## Object704

meranom said:


> You made an order on Thursday.
> We sent from Chistopol to Kazan on Friday.
> But since then there were two days off, the package was sent from Kazan to Moscow on Monday.
> And then two days to the USA.
> 
> If you made the order on Monday, then the delivery would take 2-3 days.


Are UPS packages require signature for release?


----------



## Odessa200

Object704 said:


> meranom said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made an order on Thursday.
> We sent from Chistopol to Kazan on Friday.
> But since then there were two days off, the package was sent from Kazan to Moscow on Monday.
> And then two days to the USA.
> 
> If you made the order on Monday, then the delivery would take 2-3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Are UPS packages require signature for release?
Click to expand...

No signatures are required now for parcels below certain limit. Not UPS, not USPS.


----------



## Ole Juul

That's the same list I posted a while ago. But yeah, that's for sending. You probably are not expecting a lot of parcels from Canada though.  We accept mail from Russia, but I wonder if any are being sent out at all from there.

It puzzles me that China or Hong Kong is not on the suspended list though, since several Ebay vendors are refusing orders saying they can't send to Canada. I guess just because they can't send doesn't mean we can't receive it Canada.


----------



## Ole Juul

Odessa200 said:


> No signatures are required now for parcels below certain limit. Not UPS, not USPS.


I pick up UPS parcels at a depot, and the lady there has been signing for me for quite a while and just handing me my parcels. It wasn't long ago that I had to sign for a Canada Post parcel though.


----------



## Zany4

If you have a UPS online account, you can pre-sign for any packages being sent to your billing address. I even had my Meranom package rerouted to the UPS Store to hide it from my nosy wife. One of the downsides of the pandemic is my office is closed and I have to work from home. Have to spend more time with the wife and kids and no way to hide my Boctok addiction. 😉


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> If you have a UPS online account, you can pre-sign for any packages being sent to your billing address. I even had my Meranom package rerouted to the UPS Store to hide it from my nosy wife. One of the downsides of the pandemic is my office is closed and I have to work from home. Have to spend more time with the wife and kids and no way to hide my Boctok addiction. &#55357;&#56841;


Just say they are car parts. Works for me.


----------



## Roman Ukraine

Now there are delays in the work of many postal services. What used to be delivered in a week is now on the way for a month. Parcels from Ukraine and Russia can go to Canada or Australia even for 2 months. Since sellers from Ukraine or Russia do not have the ability to track the movement of parcels to Canada and Australia (if they are sent by the national postal service), someone decides to play it safe just in case, and exclude these countries. Maybe someone will find this information useful.


----------



## Ole Juul

Roman Ukraine said:


> Now there are delays in the work of many postal services. What used to be delivered in a week is now on the way for a month. Parcels from Ukraine and Russia can go to Canada or Australia even for 2 months. Since sellers from Ukraine or Russia do not have the ability to track the movement of parcels to Canada and Australia (if they are sent by the national postal service), someone decides to play it safe just in case, and exclude these countries. Maybe someone will find this information useful.


Yes, that's possible, and it would make sense.

There seems to be a no-mans-land in between the continents. Parcels leave Ukraine or Russia and then nobody knows where they went. Customs? Atlantis? lol Until they mysteriously show up in Canada. After that it's business as usual and it could take up to a week to get delivered.


----------



## mariomart

Ole Juul said:


> Yes, that's possible, and it would make sense.
> 
> There seems to be a no-mans-land in between the continents. Parcels leave Ukraine or Russia and then nobody knows where they went. Customs? Atlantis? lol Until they mysteriously show up in Canada. After that it's business as usual and it could take up to a week to get delivered.


It's just like Australia Post Sydney where all International parcels go. They get to Sydney and then 3 weeks later they start moving again, only problem is that it's been like that for years, they are simply just useless.

5 years ago I could buy from Russia, they would then send with a tracking number, which I could use to track it all the way to my front door in Australia. That is until they decided to "upgrade" the system "for the better" and now I can't track shyte.

Australia Post are pretty useless and unhelpful.


----------



## Seikogi

mariomart said:


> It's just like Australia Post Sydney where all International parcels go. They get to Sydney and then 3 weeks later they start moving again, only problem is that it's been like that for years, they are simply just useless.
> 
> 5 years ago I could buy from Russia, they would then send with a tracking number, which I could use to track it all the way to my front door in Australia. That is until they decided to "upgrade" the system "for the better" and now I can't track shyte.
> 
> Australia Post are pretty useless and unhelpful.


You'd think that with the constant and steady increase of consumer package needs (and sales) the postal system would actually see some improvements for the customers over time but the opposite is happening.

Not long ago the Austrian post used to deliver stuff to my house. Nowadays its still officially the Austrian post but I regularly get stuff delivered from unmarked random white vans with drivers who barely speak German. 
Smells like cost cutting.


----------



## LiveTheMoment

Any idea what is going on with orders from Europe?? I live in Greece and I ordered from Meranom at 5.12.2020 and the status from 5.17.2020 is "Customs clearance, Released by custom house"


----------



## Seikogi

LiveTheMoment said:


> Any idea what is going on with orders from Europe?? I live in Greece and I ordered from Meranom at 5.12.2020 and the status from 5.17.2020 is "Customs clearance, Released by custom house"


I have no idea, I wish there was a 42 page long thread somewhere on the internet that would address this.


----------



## meranom

LiveTheMoment said:


> Any idea what is going on with orders from Europe?? I live in Greece and I ordered from Meranom at 5.12.2020 and the status from 5.17.2020 is "Customs clearance, Released by custom house"


We have delivered parcels to Greece in last time - 40 days, 70 days, 80 days.


----------



## Toddstang

Going into the 3rd month next week.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

69 days for me and its still in Sharapovo, status did not update since 3/22




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Odessa200

DuckaDiesel said:


> 69 days for me and its still in Sharapovo, status did not update since 3/22
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same. From the 3/17.


----------



## FrankDerek

My order is still on extended leave at Vnukovo. Ah well, time is almost meaningless during these ~ U N C E R T A I N T I M E S ~ ™ anyway. The longer the wait, the sweeter the fruit...


----------



## Ole Juul

Yesterday I got a watch from Ukraine that was ordered April 22. Just about a month isn't bad at all.
It was a Zim for $4.99.


----------



## Ole Juul

I got another surprise today. It was not reasonably fast, but unreasonably slow. Another Zim arrived, but from Bulgaria this time. It took me a while to find it in my Ebay history because it was ordered February 12, 2020! 

I think this has got to be some kind of record.


----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0506.jpg
View attachment IMG_0505.JPG


Posted 27th. April. Last tracking update was release from Russia on 2nd. May. Received 27th. May


----------



## DesmondL

2020-04-12 03:06 Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Export of international mail

2020-04-11 11:33 Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house
.
.
.
2020-04-07 16:00
Russian Federation, Chistopol` 422980, Processing, Departed from origin facility

Still MIA..


----------



## Kotsov

Seikogi said:


> I have no idea, I wish there was a 42 page long thread somewhere on the internet that would address this.


I wonder if something is going on?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> I wonder if something is going on?


You mean something that could slow international deliveries? >shock<


----------



## Kotsov

SuffolkGerryW said:


> You mean something that could slow international deliveries? >shock<


I'm not into conspiracy theories but I am getting suspicious.


----------



## Gatier

still waiting …….

2020-03-29 06:15
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Export of international mail

2020-03-25 15:59
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house


----------



## Odessa200

I think I got tired of waiting. Checking the tracking only once a day. No movement from Russia..... Ukraine gets all my business these days...


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> I think I got tired of waiting. Checking the tracking only once a day. No movement from Russia..... Ukraine gets all my business these days...


You have enough watches ;-)

Tokereva do you have your Zlatoust yet?


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got tired of waiting. Checking the tracking only once a day. No movement from Russia..... Ukraine gets all my business these days...
> 
> 
> 
> You have enough watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tokereva do you have your Zlatoust yet?
Click to expand...

I do. My main issue is with the Sellers. With some I have dealt a lot. Now the question is: although I know it is not the sellers fault, I did not get the product. Shall I pull the money? Should I say 50/50 loss? For now I am still waiting but keep thinking on what would I eventually do.


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> I do. My main issue is with the Sellers. With some I have dealt a lot. Now the question is: although I know it is not the sellers fault, I did not get the product. Shall I pull the money? Should I say 50/50 loss? For now I am still waiting but keep thinking on what would I eventually do.


Set a deadline. From now plus three weeks say? Let the seller know. Then do what you need to do.

Refund. If you get the items then pay.

But let the seller know exactly what you intend to do.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do. My main issue is with the Sellers. With some I have dealt a lot. Now the question is: although I know it is not the sellers fault, I did not get the product. Shall I pull the money? Should I say 50/50 loss? For now I am still waiting but keep thinking on what would I eventually do.
> 
> 
> 
> Set a deadline. From now plus three weeks say? Let the seller know. Then do what you need to do.
> 
> Refund. If you get the items then pay.
> 
> But let the seller know exactly what you intend to do.
Click to expand...

Yes. But I am not ready to give up. Will wait 1 more month for now. Lets see.


----------



## Object704

Well, managed to find my Russian Post package....









I think it's on top of that crate over there, sitting there for 3 months and counting.
My UPS package just arrived today, ordered a week ago. Thank Meranom.


----------



## Roman Ukraine

The Russian site reports that a man from Canada received a package sent to him 8 years ago
This is just the beginning


----------



## Seikogi

My package was released from Russia on May 26th that's a little bit over a month since it cleared Russian customs. (EMS)

More things to consider:

In Austria there have been many reported cases of COVID infections in the big postage hubs. Currently the army is helping out there because why bother hiring new people when you can use cheap labour and its not like anyone lost his current job during the crisis haha.
This could also be the case in your [insert country] so that would be another reason for delay.

I also bought a rubber strap from France and that thing hasn't moved an inch for over 10 days. Idk if this is just my package but it could be that France post has big issues moving things around. Consider this if you order stuff from France as well.


----------



## Fergfour

DHL from Singapore/Hong Kong region does not seem affected. Ordered something last Wednesday, it looks like it already made it to NY customs. 

An item from Poland shipped via UPS is starting to look questionable: "Held in Warehouse. UPS is holding the cargo at a secure facility, pending instructions and agreement." 

A third item from chistopolcity.com. They explained to me they first ship to the Netherlands saying it reduces shipping time. Not so sure. It took 2 weeks to get to the Netherlands, sat there for a week, and then changed to: "The item is on transport to the country of destination." 10 days and counting since that last status change.


----------



## Kotsov

Roman Ukraine said:


> The Russian site reports that a man from Canada received a package sent to him 8 years ago
> This is just the beginning
> View attachment 15168665


That's a long time to wait for KY jelly.


----------



## Toddstang

Odessa200 said:


> Yes. But I am not ready to give up. Will wait 1 more month for now. Lets see.


One more month for me then I'm going to request a refund. I have a lot of money tied up sitting in Russia.
If and when it gets here, I will gladly pay.


----------



## meranom

The parcel went almost three months, of which it was one month in the United States.


----------



## Djokit

My ordered headed for France has been held in Sharapovo for two weeks. Flights out of Russia (or into France?) are canceled, I believe.


----------



## Dodgydruid

My Vostok embossed Olympic watch arrived today, bought in March so I am hopeful the stuck in the system stuff is shaking through as I got a volcano piece and a joblot of gold tone "coffin" new bracelets still to come from the dark days of when it started virusing up the place.


----------



## pjd

I recently purchased a new Amphibian from eBay for a project.
I wanted it to arrive quickly so made sure I bought from a European seller.
Found what I wanted, it cost more than the same product would cost from a Russian seller, but I was prepared to pay the extra to ensure it arrived quicker, bearing in mind I'm still waiting for packages from Russia going back to beginning of April!
A couple of days later, the tracking number was issued.
It started with the letters UA.
That's right, the watch was not in the EU and it wasn't even with the seller who was registered as based in EU.
It's now stuck in no man's land between Ukraine and UK.

I asked the seller what was going on and he said that it was easier to ship from Ukraine because of Coronavirus.

I don't understand this because I've ordered from another supplier in the same country and the stuff was here three days later. That includes a weekend!


----------



## Roman Ukraine

pjd said:


> I recently purchased a new Amphibian from eBay for a project.
> I wanted it to arrive quickly so made sure I bought from a European seller.
> I don't understand this because I've ordered from another supplier in the same country and the stuff was here three days later. That includes a weekend!


Some sellers use international post services that are faster. But it is more difficult, there are post offices in only a few cities in the country + requires more documents.
In addition, if you buy from me (EXAMPLE) for $ 500, sending it by the international service, I will be forced to indicate this amount, and you will pay an additional significant% of customs tax.
The national postal operator works much longer at this time, but it does not require any documents, except for the customs declaration, in which I can indicate not 500 dollars, but 5.
This makes sense for all countries in Europe. Moreover, before quarantine, the national mail delivered the packages quickly, within 1 - 2 weeks.


----------



## tokareva

Roman Ukraine said:


> Some sellers use international post services that are faster. But it is more difficult, there are post offices in only a few cities in the country + requires more documents.
> In addition, if you buy from me (EXAMPLE) for $ 500, sending it by the international service, I will be forced to indicate this amount, and you will pay an additional significant% of customs tax.
> The national postal operator works much longer at this time, but it does not require any documents, except for the customs declaration, in which I can indicate not 500 dollars, but 5.
> This makes sense for all countries in Europe. Moreover, before quarantine, the national mail delivered the packages quickly, within 1 - 2 weeks.


What is your business website link?


----------



## pjd

Roman Ukraine said:


> pjd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a new Amphibian from eBay for a project.
> I wanted it to arrive quickly so made sure I bought from a European seller.
> I don't understand this because I've ordered from another supplier in the same country and the stuff was here three days later. That includes a weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Some sellers use international post services that are faster. But it is more difficult, there are post offices in only a few cities in the country + requires more documents.
> In addition, if you buy from me (EXAMPLE) for $ 500, sending it by the international service, I will be forced to indicate this amount, and you will pay an additional significant% of customs tax.
> The national postal operator works much longer at this time, but it does not require any documents, except for the customs declaration, in which I can indicate not 500 dollars, but 5.
> This makes sense for all countries in Europe. Moreover, before quarantine, the national mail delivered the packages quickly, within 1 - 2 weeks.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the information.

I've ordered lots of things from Ukraine over the years and in all cases they generally have taken around six weeks to get to me.

The country I was lead to believe I was ordering from was in the EU. In my experience, parcels from this country have taken days to arrive.

I was a little cross that the seller then arranged for it to be sent from Ukraine. 
If I knew this was going to happen, I would have just ordered from Ukraine myself, saved money and accepted the longer wait time.

Is your business related to watches?


----------



## Roman Ukraine

pjd said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> Is your business related to watches?


Well, this is one of the topics that interest me.
In any case, parcels were delivered to England quickly enough before quarantine. Some sellers save by sending not by air - delivery, but by land. Maybe long deliveries were associated with this, since 6 weeks is a lot even now


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Well, my last order from Komandirskie cleared Russian Customs in Sharapovo on the 30th of March... No further news for now... Oh well...


----------



## Ole Juul

I just got two packages from Ukraine last night. A '48 Pobeda red 12, ordered April 10. The other package was a '53 Zim and a 1960 Kolos, both ordered April 14. 

All in all a fairly tolerable wait, showing Ukraine as a viable place to order watches from in these Covid days.


----------



## kyosuke

Received my ChistopolCity package ordered on Apr 20. It camped in Sharapovo for a month then flew to UAE then to Singapore. 

Still waiting for Meranom's package ordered on Apr 22.


----------



## Fergfour

Ordered a watch last Wednesday. It shipped from Singapore to Hong Kong to NYC to my door and got it yesterday. 6 days. 

Going on 11 weeks now for my other orders.


----------



## danval

Ordered a modded 090 from Meranom in mid-March, just days before the international lockdowns. The parcel cleared customs on March 25th, and I haven't received any updates since. It sucks to wait this long, but with everything going on in the world I understand


----------



## Sleestax

Order spent 2 weeks getting to Moscow. And tomorrow marks two weeks of it just sitting in Moscow. There is no ETA for when it will depart Moscow for whatever the next step is.

This is wild man.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigUke

Three months for a watch from Ukraine that showed up in my mailbox in Canada this past Sunday. The Canadian Post Office is experiencing significant delays due to both the virus mitigation plans as well as the sheer volume of parcels they need to work through. At least Christmas volumes. Amazon also takes longer, so I'm learning to be patient. Better to be patient than be a a patient.


----------



## Kotsov

Better to be impatient than an inpatient.


----------



## anotero

Sleestax said:


> Order spent 2 weeks getting to Moscow. And tomorrow marks two weeks of it just sitting in Moscow. There is no ETA for when it will depart Moscow for whatever the next step is.
> 
> This is wild man.
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


2 weeks in Moscow? Try 1.5 months in Vnukovo. If the riders of the apocalypse ever need to mail a doomsday device, they should use Russian Post -- humanity will live for another few thousand years before the device is delivered, armed, and detonated.


----------



## hseldon

Has anyone got lucky with standard postage since this all began? I can see from the meranom thread that getting anything out of Russia seems to be next to impossible right now but how about other countries? I’m currently waiting on a couple of packages from Ukraine and one from Belarus. Don’t know if they have made it out of the country or are still waiting, but they seem to have been released by customs. 

All of this was purchased mid to late May so in normal times I’d be a little concerned that it wasn’t here yet but as it stands I guess the sky is the limit! Has anyone received an eBay package purchased from Ukraine or Belarus since mid March yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

Same here. Looks like a bunch of parcels starting from May are still sitting in Russia. Maybe forever. All from Ukraine is slowly moving for me. Getting 2 more parcels next week (they already on US soil).


----------



## tokareva

I'm starting to get a little concerned about this. I don't mind being patient but also need to look after my financial security. I understand it's not the sellers fault but it's also my money tied up and at potential risk.

Some questions please

1. What happens if the package doesn't arrive?

2. What is the time limit to file a claim with PayPal if the package hasn't been delivered?


----------



## pump 19

tokareva said:


> 2. What is the time limit to file a claim with PayPal if the package hasn't been delivered?


I was just looking at that. From Paypal's HELP section:
_"I didn't receive my item or it's different than described. Should I open a dispute?_

*If you purchased something and would like a refund because you haven't received it, or it's not as described, you can file a dispute in our Resolution Center to start the process of getting your money back.

You have 180 days from the transaction date to initiate a dispute." *

I hope this is accurate. I'm trying to give those sellers showing good faith as long as possible. But, there comes a point...


----------



## Fergfour

pump 19 said:


> I'm trying to give those sellers showing good faith as long as possible. But, there comes a point...


What's that point though? 3 months? 6 months? No one knows how long this could go. 
You could ask for a refund, but you'll end up paying for it eventually when (if) it arrives anyway.


----------



## Ole Juul

So that's 6 months. In my case, I've nothing close to that. I'd be OK with three months.

I suppose the call of force majeure is a way for the postal system to shed liability, but is it legit? I wonder, since it's been many years since mail has been sorted by hand and I doubt that there is really such a big problem because of the virus in that case. I see all kinds of businesses impacted because of the number of employees that need to work in close proximity, but I don't see mail as being such a business. Sorting and handling of mail is machine work. Anyway, what do I know, lol. I'm just suspicious, that's all. I'm OK with some delay and rolling with the punches, but I do feel the postal system should accept some responsibility too.


----------



## pump 19

Fergfour said:


> What's that point though? 3 months? 6 months?


Certainly short of 180 days. If I don't see something move in 3.5 to 4 months I'm probably going to ask for a refund. If it shows up later I'll accept the hassle of a repayment. I just don't have confidence that all this stuff is going to end up delivered. At least not enough confidence to let the Paypal refund option expire.


----------



## tokareva

pump 19 said:


> I was just looking at that. From Paypal's HELP section:
> _"I didn't receive my item or it's different than described. Should I open a dispute?_
> 
> *If you purchased something and would like a refund because you haven't received it, or it's not as described, you can file a dispute in our Resolution Center to start the process of getting your money back.
> 
> You have 180 days from the transaction date to initiate a dispute." *
> 
> I hope this is accurate. I'm trying to give those sellers showing good faith as long as possible. But, there comes a point...


Ok thank you,comrade. I just checked and the payment was made March 23 for $424.00. 
I don't have a problem waiting until sometime in August, but I can't afford to risk losing that much money. I realize the shop also has money tied up in the watch, but the shop has already been paid and made a profit. So if they have to refund it temporarily it shouldn't be a catastrophic event for them until I receive the watch.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Trouble is, even then the sellers could claim baloneyvirus difficulties and I know its frustrating as I have an Olympic volcano still stuck in the system plus 5 NOS "coffin" TiN bracelets with eager little Komandirskies just desperate for 'em hehe

The backlog in European nations is quite large, I did moan at Ukraine's postal service and two just popped up here in the same week making me look a bit foolish but if you really do think your items have gone walkies then don't hesitate with Paypal. Do try and find out what is a "reasonable time" legally with PP, factoring in the bug.

I do get cross too, in that I paid for many of my items far far more than I should have postage wise, for that sort of money I do expect maybe a DHL, Fedex or equivalent, some items I have been charged £15 and speaking to people I know in these countries I know I have been tucked up and when I remonstrated with one Russian he said about customs and I called BS as there is no exit customs on old watches under a certain value or parts nor is there entry customs here in the UK for old watches under a certain value or parts. If I was trading in Omega's, Rolex's and Breitlings a lot then of course I would expect to pay tariff's and customs at certain points so do be wary of sellers lumping the prices up.

Am so looking forward to my grille bezels from Meranom, have decided not to brass and copper leaf gild one of 'em as intended as both will go on my 090's, the new and the old which will free up at least one pipped bezel for my other 090 hehe

Today's buys has been a Slava powered Sekonda AU10, a Lucerne from the 60's by the looks of it but a very heavy looking one and some more cheap as chips bracelets and have in front of me a very old Spendid which is running just a cinch too fast and put onto a lovely SS expander 16mm and just popping movement out to rodico the dial, tweak the movement and polish the inner and outer crystal faces then polish the case with another addition to my old Swiss collection.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I'm starting to get a little concerned about this. I don't mind being patient but also need to look after my financial security. I understand it's not the sellers fault but it's also my money tied up and at potential risk.
> 
> Some questions please
> 
> 1. What happens if the package doesn't arrive?
> 
> 2. What is the time limit to file a claim with PayPal if the package hasn't been delivered?


What are you worried about, the Zlatoust?


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> What are you worried about, the Zlatoust?


Yes


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Yes


Both of ours will have been pulled out of storage at the same time. Yours is just going by sea freight.

Have faith.


----------



## anotero

Based on what I've been reading on Russian forums as well in the Russian Post vk.com discussion thread, Russian Post is not actually shipping anything. All packages are being stored in places like Vnukovo and Pulkovo. They supposedly even opened up an additional warehouse to store the ever increasing number of export packages, and nothing is actually being sent by air or sea.


----------



## Odessa200

anotero said:


> Based on what I've been reading on Russian forums as well in the Russian Post vk.com discussion thread, Russian Post is not actually shipping anything. All packages are being stored in places like Vnukovo and Pulkovo. They supposedly even opened up an additional warehouse to store the ever increasing number of export packages, and nothing is actually being sent by air or sea.


For all the USA comrades who are familiar with the Seinfeld sitcom. There is an episode when Newman talks about the mail...watch till the end. It is short.


----------



## Ole Juul

anotero said:


> Based on what I've been reading on Russian forums as well in the Russian Post vk.com discussion thread, Russian Post is not actually shipping anything. All packages are being stored in places like Vnukovo and Pulkovo. They supposedly even opened up an additional warehouse to store the ever increasing number of export packages, and nothing is actually being sent by air or sea.


Did you hear anybody mentioning the reasoning?
Is there anything else leaving the country?


----------



## Odessa200

Ole Juul said:


> anotero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I've been reading on Russian forums as well in the Russian Post vk.com discussion thread, Russian Post is not actually shipping anything. All packages are being stored in places like Vnukovo and Pulkovo. They supposedly even opened up an additional warehouse to store the ever increasing number of export packages, and nothing is actually being sent by air or sea.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear anybody mentioning the reasoning?
> Is there anything else leaving the country?
Click to expand...

Yes, recently sent parcels are. Just spoke with a seller. He has a bunch or mail 'lost' but recent mailings move.... ridiculous. I know that all this ranting makes no difference...


----------



## Odessa200

Just checked the status of my mails... without a hope... wait!!!! What is this? 2 of my oldest parcels (‘released’ from Russia May 10 and May 17) are no longer tracking. Last time this happened with another parcel that was missing for months was 1 day before it showed up in USA. I am keeping my fingers crossed. Maybe this is a sign that my 2 oldest parcels are finally on a way to me. Update to follow.... back to checking the status every 2 mins.

Edit: the above dates are March 10 and 17. Not May.


----------



## Fergfour

Odessa200 said:


> ...2 of my oldest parcels ('released' from Russia May 10 and May 17)..


Less than a month old? I'm starting to think I'm a fool for waiting for mine "released" in March and April.


----------



## Odessa200

Fergfour said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...2 of my oldest parcels ('released' from Russia May 10 and May 17)..
> 
> 
> 
> Less than a month old? I'm starting to think I'm a fool for waiting for mine "released" in March and April.
Click to expand...

My bad... March 10 and 17. Lol.


----------



## Ole Juul

This is interesting information on the Agility Logistics site. Navigate to Russia, and there is a detailed breakdown.

COVID-19 has had a severe impact on global shipping and operations. Here's a complete look at how it is affecting air, ocean and road freight and related shipping infrastructure in Russia.


----------



## JLP2

That can't be good.


----------



## Sleestax

How long ago did you order?

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLP2

Sleestax said:


> How long ago did you order?
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


Third week of March.


----------



## hseldon

Ole Juul said:


> This is interesting information on the Agility Logistics site. Navigate to Russia, and there is a detailed breakdown.
> 
> COVID-19 has had a severe impact on global shipping and operations. Here's a complete look at how it is affecting air, ocean and road freight and related shipping infrastructure in Russia.


Looks like your parcels from Russia aren't going far if they've been sent via Moscow then. Shame there's no detail on the situation in Ukraine or Belarus. Has anyone received anything from either of those countries ordered since March? I wonder how their postal services are handling export of international mail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

I sent watches to Poland and the UK. Both delivered in less than a week. 

Still waiting for a strap from France to arrive in Austria and its been over 20 days!

Amazon takes 1-2 days for delivery. 

Bigger clothing online shops take about 1 week from Germany and Spain (Thanks to my wife I have enough data points for that to start a serious study haha)


I ordered yesterday something from Ali which ought to be shipped with PostNL, will see how long that takes.

My Russian package left Russia 26 May, was stuck in Russia for over a month. 


Tired of waiting but this thread helps as we can all share our despair here haha


----------



## Seikogi

.


----------



## Odessa200

hseldon said:


> Ole Juul said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting information on the Agility Logistics site. Navigate to Russia, and there is a detailed breakdown.
> 
> COVID-19 has had a severe impact on global shipping and operations. Here's a complete look at how it is affecting air, ocean and road freight and related shipping infrastructure in Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your parcels from Russia aren't going far if they've been sent via Moscow then. Shame there's no detail on the situation in Ukraine or Belarus. Has anyone received anything from either of those countries ordered since March? I wonder how their postal services are handling export of international mail.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Situation with Ukraine to USA is good. I got all my pre-virus and during-virus mail. Maybe an extra week of waiting. Nothing major.


----------



## Ole Juul

hseldon said:


> Shame there's no detail on the situation in Ukraine or Belarus. Has anyone received anything from either of those countries ordered since March?


Parcel from Ukraine sent April 10. Another sent April 11. Another, sent April 14. And yet another sent April 22. All received quite a while ago. I have no complaints.


----------



## Fergfour

Seikogi said:


> I ordered yesterday something from Ali which ought to be shipped with PostNL, will see how long that takes.
> Tired of waiting but this thread helps as we can all share our despair here haha


My experience with PostNL hasn't been great so far. Chistopolcity ships through them now. It took 2 weeks to get from Russia to the Netherlands, it stayed there for 6 days, and it's been 18 days since "The item is on transport to the country of destination". 
My guess is it never actually left or went by sea or something.


----------



## Seikogi

Fergfour said:


> My experience with PostNL hasn't been great so far. Chistopolcity ships through them now. It took 2 weeks to get from Russia to the Netherlands, it stayed there for 6 days, and it's been 18 days since "The item is on transport to the country of destination".
> My guess is it never actually left or went by sea or something.


2 weeks from Russia to NL does not sound that bad. Maybe your order did already reach NY but has not been processed/marked there? :/


----------



## Fergfour

Duplicate post


----------



## Fergfour

Seikogi said:


> 2 weeks from Russia to NL does not sound that bad. Maybe your order did already reach NY but has not been processed/marked there? :/


2 weeks to NL is fine, it's the 24 days since then that's disappointing. I expected that by going through NL things would be faster than the usual Russian shipping. Your guess is as good as mine as far as where it is right now, there aren't any updates.


----------



## Toddstang

3 months now, my watches have been sitting in a Moscow port.


----------



## meranom

article from a Russian Internet newspaper.
https://fontanka.ru/2020/06/09/69304858/

google translate link
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&u=https://fontanka.ru/2020/06/09/69304858/


----------



## Utva_56

In the same situation. Two shippment in Sharapovo corner.:-|


----------



## hseldon

Arrived today from Ukraine. Just under 4 weeks. Marked as having left Ukraine ~20 days ago. Not bad in the circumstances. One down, two to go...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

meranom said:


> article from a Russian Internet newspaper.
> https://fontanka.ru/2020/06/09/69304858/
> 
> google translate link
> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&u=https://fontanka.ru/2020/06/09/69304858/


Thanks, Dmitry!

Terrible... Let's hope there will be a solution sooner than later... Meanwhile, we'll have patience!


----------



## Dave51

Yes. Thanks for that article Dmitry. It adds to what we have learned from this and the other post.

My concern is once we get close to the 180 days. I hope things are better before then. 

I made an order from Meranom on March 27. It has been in Sharapovo since April 16.

The same day, I ordered items from Komanderskie.com. It has been in Sharapovo since April 24.

I made an Ebay order from Bestrus on April 2. It has been in Sharapovo since April 29.

Just because I am stubborn, I made an order from Favinov on April 30. It has been in Sharapovo since May 21.

Most of that was to have something to do while recovering from surgery, which has happened and I am long back at work! I still want to do the mods - I don't get out much lately.


----------



## anotero

meranom said:


> article from a Russian Internet newspaper.
> https://fontanka.ru/2020/06/09/69304858/
> 
> google translate link
> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&u=https://fontanka.ru/2020/06/09/69304858/


Теперь всё ясно. Уроды, что я могу сказать...


----------



## anotero

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Thanks, Dmitry!
> 
> Terrible... Let's hope there will be a solution sooner than later... Meanwhile, we'll have patience!


I'm communicating with many other unfortunate clients of the crap hole called Russian Post. Will see, maybe we can organize and draft an official complaint to Rospotrebnadzor.


----------



## Odessa200

The above article explains what I was saying for a while: many countries had shipping issue. Many still have but the mail is moving. Not from Russia. And as we can now see it is not because of the attempt to prevent the virus or something like that. And what is more bizarre is that the post office continues to accept the international mail and take money from the sellers (who are risking not only to lose the merchandise but the shipping cost on top of it). I am certain that the Russian Postal knows that they take money w/o providing the service... sad situation. I am stopping all my purchases from Russia until I get every single of my parcels or claim a refund. This is the only action I personally can take.


----------



## anotero

On a side note, does this Pobeda look good/legit? I know nothing about watches for the most part.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/POBEDA-Sov...rksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982&autorefresh=true


----------



## mariomart

anotero said:


> On a side note, does this Pobeda look good/legit? I know nothing about watches for the most part.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/POBEDA-Sov...rksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982&autorefresh=true


It's a complete fantasy watch, if you are after authenticity then stay away from this watch.

It's best to ask any further questions about watch authenticity in the appropriate thread here https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/q-expertise-thread-watch-legit-franken-part-3-a-4977267.html


----------



## anotero

mariomart said:


> It's a complete fantasy watch, if you are after authenticity then stay away from this watch.
> 
> It's best to ask any further questions about watch authenticity in the appropriate thread here https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/q-expertise-thread-watch-legit-franken-part-3-a-4977267.html


I had that feeling -- never seen Soviet watches with that dial type. Thanks.


----------



## kyosuke

Received 2 watches from Meranom today after paying for UPS courier for the order. 
Approx 1 week for the watches to reach me. :-!

While my previous order still stuck with Russian Post. lol


----------



## Seikogi

while we are "suffering" I can't imagine how this situation must suck for smaller russian businesses who depend on small scale international sales.

not everyone is as well informed as we are here and many will be upset and blame the sellers. its the russian post who is taking money and not delivering. 

from what I understand RU post used to suck a lot more and then the manager got swapped and it got better, this is certainly a new low.


----------



## Djokit

My parcel has finally arrived in France after one week "in transit". I don't know how this plane managed to stay in the air for so long but at last it made its way to some airport. Now the french post seems to be as unresponsive as the russian one.
My package entered the system in russia at the height of the pandemic, so keep hope people.


----------



## Kotsov

I wished I’d picked Mr L C Vnukovo as a user name.


----------



## gilbertomencia

anotero said:


> I'm communicating with many other unfortunate clients of the crap hole called Russian Post. Will see, maybe we can organize and draft an official complaint to Rospotrebnadzor.


I also went through this situation, on April 15, 2020, through meranom, I bought a vostok Reff and to this day I do not receive news, it is stuck without coming. Meranom should have avoided these situations, managing another way to send your items, even if it has an additional cost to avoid this situation. I think Meranom is lacking and irresponsible with international clients.


----------



## gilbertomencia

I also went through this situation, on April 15, 2020, through meranom, I bought a vostok Reff and to this day I do not receive news, it is stuck without coming. Meranom should have avoided these situations, managing another way to send your items, even if it has an additional cost to avoid this situation. I think Meranom is lacking and irresponsible with international clients.


----------



## Ole Juul

It's quite common to not be able to tell the future. I wouldn't blame Meranom for that.  

If indeed you were able to foresee the situation, you could have asked them to ship it some other way. Actually, if you knew this was going to happen and that you were going to get bent out of shape about it, why did you buy the watch?


----------



## Kotsov

Ole Juul said:


> It's quite common to not be able to tell the future. I wouldn't blame Meranom for that.
> 
> If indeed you were able to foresee the situation, you could have asked them to ship it some other way. Actually, if you knew this was going to happen and that you were going to get bent out of shape about it, why did you buy the watch?


Because he knew he was going to write this post.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

In April, the post was already being 'flagged up' as having problems (this thread was started in March) - why buy and not be prepared to wait? Yes, I've just ordered, but I'm not going to kick off a row if it's delayed, not Meranoms fault - they are performing their side of the purchase, if a buyer doesn't want to wait, then they've two choices, don't buy from Russia and buy something local, or request an 'express' delivery method and pay the extra.


----------



## Toddstang

SuffolkGerryW said:


> In April, the post was already being 'flagged up' as having problems (this thread was started in March) - why buy and not be prepared to wait? Yes, I've just ordered, but I'm not going to kick off a row if it's delayed, not Meranoms fault - they are performing their side of the purchase, if a buyer doesn't want to wait, then they've two choices, don't buy from Russia and buy something local, or request an 'express' delivery method and pay the extra.


Bought on Ebay, March 12th with Estimated shipping date being May 8-12.
It is now past 90 days so there is that.


----------



## Odessa200

This was a false alarm unfortunately.... still at Sharapavo... Aggghhhhhh



Odessa200 said:


> Just checked the status of my mails... without a hope... wait!!!! What is this? 2 of my oldest parcels ('released' from Russia May 10 and May 17) are no longer tracking. Last time this happened with another parcel that was missing for months was 1 day before it showed up in USA. I am keeping my fingers crossed. Maybe this is a sign that my 2 oldest parcels are finally on a way to me. Update to follow.... back to checking the status every 2 mins.
> 
> Edit: the above dates are March 10 and 17. Not May.


----------



## anotero

Seikogi said:


> while we are "suffering" I can't imagine how this situation must suck for smaller russian businesses who depend on small scale international sales.
> 
> not everyone is as well informed as we are here and many will be upset and blame the sellers. its the russian post who is taking money and not delivering.
> 
> from what I understand RU post used to suck a lot more and then the manager got swapped and it got better, this is certainly a new low.


Very true. The sellers that have suffered are putting together a petition to be submitted to a Russian court against Russian Post.


----------



## anotero

gilbertomencia said:


> I also went through this situation, on April 15, 2020, through meranom, I bought a vostok Reff and to this day I do not receive news, it is stuck without coming. Meranom should have avoided these situations, managing another way to send your items, even if it has an additional cost to avoid this situation. I think Meranom is lacking and irresponsible with international clients.


I ordered my watch March 26th, one day before flights out of Russia were suspended. I'm now in contact with Meranom. I want the same watch but shipped via UPS. Meranom can deal with the watch stuck at Vnukovo. I have no desire to wait for an indefinite amount of time for the first watch to arrive via Russian Post.


----------



## anotero

All Meranom has to do is let its customers know that they can opt for UPS delivery. Easy. I, for one, had no idea they can do that.


----------



## Odessa200

anotero said:


> Seikogi said:
> 
> 
> 
> while we are "suffering" I can't imagine how this situation must suck for smaller russian businesses who depend on small scale international sales.
> 
> not everyone is as well informed as we are here and many will be upset and blame the sellers. its the russian post who is taking money and not delivering.
> 
> from what I understand RU post used to suck a lot more and then the manager got swapped and it got better, this is certainly a new low.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. The sellers that have suffered are putting together a petition to be submitted to a Russian court against Russian Post.
Click to expand...

Long time overdue. Then need to demand to get back the parcels at least...


----------



## Odessa200

anotero said:


> All Meranom has to do is let its customers know that they can opt for UPS delivery. Easy. I, for one, had no idea they can do that.


It is not just about Meranom. Meranom is a big company that will be fine either way. I suspect there are a lot of small independent sellers. I am alone have at least 1000$ worth of products from private sellers stuck there. If I demand the refund that will be -1000$ from their own pockets.... plus we all got in this situation before anyone realized there is a systemic issue with Russian Post.


----------



## anotero

Odessa200 said:


> It is not just about Meranom. Meranom is a big company that will be fine either way. I suspect there are a lot of small independent sellers. I am alone have at least 1000$ worth of products from private sellers stuck there. If I demand the refund that will be -1000$ from their own pockets.... plus we all got in this situation before anyone realized there is a systemic issue with Russian Post.


As unbelievable as it may be, I think parcels will be delivered eventually. It would serve Russian Post right to be charged with fraud. Russian Post should be liable and should pay out a compensation to all the online sellers that have suffered due to Russian Post's "business practices." Continuing to charge 30% more for aerial delivery when no planes are flying is fraud in my book.


----------



## anotero

Odessa200 said:


> It is not just about Meranom. Meranom is a big company that will be fine either way. I suspect there are a lot of small independent sellers. I am alone have at least 1000$ worth of products from private sellers stuck there. If I demand the refund that will be -1000$ from their own pockets.... plus we all got in this situation before anyone realized there is a systemic issue with Russian Post.


Oh, I am sure Meranom will be fine. I wasn't talking about Meranom, I was referring to small one-person operations that depend on mail delivery of their products.


----------



## tokareva

Has anybody tried using the lost mail search feature? I thought about trying it but I'm a little afraid that if they have to hunt it down they might get mad and run over it with a fork lift or something.


----------



## Dodgydruid

anotero said:


> As unbelievable as it may be, I think parcels will be delivered eventually. It would serve Russian Post right to be charged with fraud. Russian Post should be liable and should pay out a compensation to all the online sellers that have suffered due to Russian Post's "business practices." Continuing to charge 30% more for aerial delivery when no planes are flying is fraud in my book.


Problem is, everyone over there accepts and just gets on with the situation, my brother was telling me about the police who spot a hired car and see it as a bit of a payday knowing the gormless tourist is going to cough up rather than risk being kicked out and so the cycle continues.

It isn't greed though although there are prob the venal type who just suck money up because they can, rather the majority is need to supplement the meagre wages and in some areas where unemployment is a problem, having a job is a victory in itself and so the scales are tilted just a little in the favour of the worker, a few kopecks here, a rouble or two there, it all adds up.

The place where my brother didn't see it as much was Ekaterinaberg, which was once a KGB closed city, people are a little more circumspect there but he did end up donating to the secret policemans ball several times due to being in a hire car and him being him had to have a posh car... big mistake I was telling him, people gonna think you have dollars coming out of every orifice hehe Now he just hires a non descript Russian car having learned his lesson  He did drive just the once from his place in Austria, in his flash Audi Borat or w/e its called, oh he was plucked at every border post, every city and town, cited for speeding when he wasn't, oh I imagined he enriched many officers in his travels to and from...


----------



## martyloveswatches

I ordered through a colleague/friend from Hong Kong (had more then a few deals, all went smooth earlier). It was sent abroad (to EU) as registered airmail in 12th April. As most airlines were unavailable, I assumed it was sent via land/sea (which would explain why I have to wait). But HK post stated to my frd that it was defientely sent as airmail!

But through were? Russia or ex Soviet countries? Any ideas where it is stucked? Any help is appreciated 

Just wait?Or make a complaint? (that will also last) What to do?

Tnx

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Dixit

OK, I just wanted to order an Amphibia from komandirskie.com . The web page shows a clear warning. All web pages in every country show clear warnings anyway.

Then I stumbled upon this thread. So the Russian warnings are actually true.

Now, many mail services - including the Belgian mail service - have switched to a Last In First Out strategy. This means that whenever international air transport is started up again - which is about now - they will first serve the June and July customers and then sort out everything ordered from March to May.

So I think I'll wait for one or two months and then order my watch, expecting to receive it within the usual two or three weeks.


----------



## martyloveswatches

Yes, I found out that airtraffic is still closed, so airmail is still in some international airport, still waitting. Lets hope it starts soon 

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## anotero

Dodgydruid said:


> Problem is, everyone over there accepts and just gets on with the situation, my brother was telling me about the police who spot a hired car and see it as a bit of a payday knowing the gormless tourist is going to cough up rather than risk being kicked out and so the cycle continues.
> 
> It isn't greed though although there are prob the venal type who just suck money up because they can, rather the majority is need to supplement the meagre wages and in some areas where unemployment is a problem, having a job is a victory in itself and so the scales are tilted just a little in the favour of the worker, a few kopecks here, a rouble or two there, it all adds up.
> 
> The place where my brother didn't see it as much was Ekaterinaberg, which was once a KGB closed city, people are a little more circumspect there but he did end up donating to the secret policemans ball several times due to being in a hire car and him being him had to have a posh car... big mistake I was telling him, people gonna think you have dollars coming out of every orifice hehe Now he just hires a non descript Russian car having learned his lesson  He did drive just the once from his place in Austria, in his flash Audi Borat or w/e its called, oh he was plucked at every border post, every city and town, cited for speeding when he wasn't, oh I imagined he enriched many officers in his travels to and from...


I'm from the Motherland, I'm well aware of how things are there. But I won't argue with you about the contents of your post since this is not what this thread is for.


----------



## anotero

martyloveswatches said:


> I ordered through a colleague/friend from Hong Kong (had more then a few deals, all went smooth earlier). It was sent abroad (to EU) as registered airmail in 12th April. As most airlines were unavailable, I assumed it was sent via land/sea (which would explain why I have to wait). But HK post stated to my frd that it was defientely sent as airmail!
> 
> But through were? Russia or ex Soviet countries? Any ideas where it is stucked? Any help is appreciated
> 
> Just wait?Or make a complaint? (that will also last) What to do?
> 
> Tnx
> 
> Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


There are two Russian Post Tu-204 airplanes that fly to Asia. However, just because stuff is flying to, say, HK, doesn't mean your package will be on those planes any time soon. I know a person in Vietnam that has had to wait for her package for god knows how long even though packages to Asia are definitely being delivered better than to Europe and elsewhere.


----------



## Odessa200

I just cannot believe such big country as Russia has 2 planes doing mail. This is just crazy. Now I know why even during good days it was never ending wait... For now I am just waiting for someone to report any positive news cause I am refusing to accept the refunds despite all the common sense. One of my sellers had repeatedly expressed a desire to refund my money because he ‘feels bad’. This is how a responsible person/company acts. I wish Russian sellers take all their mailing business away from Russian Post. Companies that allow such mistreatment of customers do not deserve to stay in business. And please do not tell me about the ‘virus situation’. If Ukraine, Poland and Hungary (listing these 3 because I happen to get mail from them during the virus outbreak) continue to operate and deliver the mail there is no excuse for Russian Post.

P.s. on a positive note: got 4 parcels today from Ukraine and that, on one hand, makes me happy but on another hand highlights the bad situation with the Russian Post.


----------



## Ole Juul

Odessa200 said:


> I just cannot believe such big country as Russia has 2 planes doing mail. This is just crazy. . . .


I don't think it's actually that bad. I've heard it rumored they also have a bicycle and a canoe.


----------



## Roman Ukraine

Ole Juul said:


> I don't think it's actually that bad. I've heard it rumored they also have a bicycle and a canoe.


and horses


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Roman Ukraine said:


> and horses
> View attachment 15218927


No prizes for the essence of the comments being uttered in the picture! :think::-!:-d:-d


----------



## Kotsov

Ole Juul said:


> I don't think it's actually that bad. I've heard it rumored they also have a bicycle and a canoe.


Unfortunately the cyclist drowned and the canoeist was ran over.


----------



## Djokit

Odessa200 said:


> I just cannot believe such big country as Russia has 2 planes doing mail. This is just crazy. Now I know why even during good days it was never ending wait... For now I am just waiting for someone to report any positive news cause I am refusing to accept the refunds despite all the common sense. One of my sellers had repeatedly expressed a desire to refund my money because he 'feels bad'. This is how a responsible person/company acts. I wish Russian sellers take all their mailing business away from Russian Post. Companies that allow such mistreatment of customers do not deserve to stay in business. And please do not tell me about the 'virus situation'. If Ukraine, Poland and Hungary (listing these 3 because I happen to get mail from them during the virus outbreak) continue to operate and deliver the mail there is no excuse for Russian Post.
> 
> P.s. on a positive note: got 4 parcels today from Ukraine and that, on one hand, makes me happy but on another hand highlights the bad situation with the Russian Post.


Nonsense, the sellers are not responsible for the way the post functions. Also, I have packaged in the US that have been delayed for two months and senders advised to wait "3 months more". The russian post is just one in a long list of businesses and services which are drowning in the consequences of the pandemics. And don't tell us the virus situation is not a valid excuse because it totally is.

On a positive note, I received my 350617 yesterday from Meranom after weeks of waiting, so I got lucky. See you all when you get your watches!


----------



## arktika1148

Oh. Just checked tracking , as you do, Russia Post has shown 'cleared customs' since 31st. May , not exported. Now in UK , spooky 

Got to clear ourside now


----------



## Ole Juul

Djokit said:


> Nonsense, the sellers are not responsible for the way the post functions. Also, I have packaged in the US that have been delayed for two months and senders advised to wait "3 months more". The russian post is just one in a long list of businesses and services which are drowning in the consequences of the pandemics. And don't tell us the virus situation is not a valid excuse because it totally is.


I think you got the wrong idea when replying to a post from a person who is totally on the side of the sellers.  We all support the sellers here - especially small ones who stand to lose the most.

As for Russian post, there has been no movement and no transparency at all. The question would be (as with the US, perhaps) why a large modern country with resources and (presumably) logistics skills, can fail to such an extent. Other countries are not having problems to anywhere near that extent and managing to get the mail through. In Canada we have had minimal problem with mail, including international, but we expect that here. It is especially impressive that smaller, and resource poor, countries like Ukraine, Poland and Hungary, are coping so well during these covid times.

Also, when things get rough, it is even more important to keep one's sense of humor.


----------



## Ole Juul

It's interesting how mail from Ukraine seems to come in lumps. I guess it's always that way, just more noticeable now that there are less flights.

Yesterday (June 15) I got three parcels from Ukraine.
A Moskva, ordered May 16
A Poljot alarm, ordered May 17
A Pobeda Red 12, ordered May 27

So that's a variation of roughly a week. 

Three weeks, that's not bad!


----------



## LiveTheMoment

Russian Post
*Released from Russia*
*14 June 2020*, ......, Sharapovo
*Released by custom house*
*17 May 2020*, .........., Sharapovo
Handed over to the customs
17 May 2020, .........., Sharapovo

It seems that I will not be diving with it this summer...


----------



## LiveTheMoment

Russian Post
*Released from Russia*
*14 June 2020*, ......, Sharapovo
*Released by custom house*
*17 May 2020*, .........., Sharapovo
Handed over to the customs
17 May 2020, .........., Sharapovo

It seems that I will not be diving with it this summer...


----------



## Odessa200

LiveTheMoment said:


> Russian Post
> *Released from Russia*
> *14 June 2020*, ......, Sharapovo
> *Released by custom house*
> *17 May 2020*, .........., Sharapovo
> Handed over to the customs
> 17 May 2020, .........., Sharapovo
> 
> It seems that I will not be diving with it this summer...


I have same from March.... how big is that Sharapovo....lol.


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> I have same from March.... how big is that Sharapovo....lol.


----------



## Odessa200

This link has the note about delays. For USA it claims a 'delay' but I know it is more a 'complete suspension'. Anyway, I had just posted a question to the 'operator'. Lets see if there is any response. I suggest you start asking them about the country you are interested in.

https://www.pochta.ru/no-mail-exchange


----------



## Ole Juul

Odessa200 said:


> This link has the note about delays. For USA it claims a 'delay' but I know it is more a 'complete suspension'. Anyway, I had just posted a question to the 'operator'. Lets see if there is any response. I suggest you start asking them about the country you are interested in.
> 
> https://www.pochta.ru/no-mail-exchange


Interesting. The site says (Google Translate):



> Also, due to international restrictions, delayed delivery is carried out to the USA, China, Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Belarus, Ukraine, Moldova, Romania, Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia, Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Great Britain, Hungary, Greece, Denmark, Ireland, Spain , Italy, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Slovenia, Turkey, Finland, France, Croatia, Czech Republic, Switzerland, Sweden, Israel, Armenia, Canada, Georgia.


I have a feeling that those "international restrictions" are Russia's restrictions on international mail, and not restrictions of all those countries who would probably gladly receive the mail.


----------



## Odessa200

Had a chat with Operator Igor....
He asked to a track number. Then said that the parcel left Russia already (he looked at the tracking as saw 'released from Russia'). I had objected saying that this is not the case. His 2nd response:

Отправление прошло таможенный досмотр и было направлено в Соединённые Штаты Америки без отображения в системе. Для получения более подробной информации Вы можете подать заявление в Личном кабинете https://www.pochta.ru/claim в разделе Другие сервисы/Электронных обращения/Претензия на розыск или в любом отделении.

This translates that the mail was sent to USA w/o being reflected in the system and for more info I can file a claim at the above url.

I am going to ask my sellers to file the claims. 
What is upsetting about this that apparently Russian Post denies that the mail is not going. Apparently all the mail was sent long time ago and they just not scan it.

When I asked how many planes with the Russian mail left Russia for the USA he closed the chat.

What a BS!


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> Had a chat with Operator Igor....
> He asked to a track number. Then said that the parcel left Russia already (he looked at the tracking as saw 'released from Russia'). I had objected saying that this is not the case. His 2nd response:
> 
> Отправление прошло таможенный досмотр и было направлено в Соединённые Штаты Америки без отображения в системе. Для получения более подробной информации Вы можете подать заявление в Личном кабинете https://www.pochta.ru/claim в разделе Другие сервисы/Электронных обращения/Претензия на розыск или в любом отделении.
> 
> This translates that the mail was sent to USA w/o being reflected in the system and for more info I can file a claim at the above url.
> 
> I am going to ask my sellers to file the claims.
> What is upsetting about this that apparently Russian Post denies that the mail is not going. Apparently all the mail was sent long time ago and they just not scan it.
> 
> When I asked how many planes with the Russian mail left Russia for the USA he closed the chat.
> 
> What a BS!


Do you think the issue is the destination country? Tokerva and my parcel were posted the same day but I don't think he has his yet?


----------



## anotero

Odessa200 said:


> I have same from March.... how big is that Sharapovo....lol.


Russia is the largest country in the world. Plenty of room for our packages.


----------



## anotero

Odessa200 said:


> This link has the note about delays. For USA it claims a 'delay' but I know it is more a 'complete suspension'. Anyway, I had just posted a question to the 'operator'. Lets see if there is any response. I suggest you start asking them about the country you are interested in.
> 
> https://www.pochta.ru/no-mail-exchange


Their "operators" are useless. I've been in contact with these so-called operators for two months now. Complete waste of time.


----------



## anotero

Odessa200 said:


> Had a chat with Operator Igor....
> He asked to a track number. Then said that the parcel left Russia already (he looked at the tracking as saw 'released from Russia'). I had objected saying that this is not the case. His 2nd response:
> 
> Отправление прошло таможенный досмотр и было направлено в Соединённые Штаты Америки без отображения в системе. Для получения более подробной информации Вы можете подать заявление в Личном кабинете https://www.pochta.ru/claim в разделе Другие сервисы/Электронных обращения/Претензия на розыск или в любом отделении.
> 
> This translates that the mail was sent to USA w/o being reflected in the system and for more info I can file a claim at the above url.
> 
> I am going to ask my sellers to file the claims.
> What is upsetting about this that apparently Russian Post denies that the mail is not going. Apparently all the mail was sent long time ago and they just not scan it.
> 
> When I asked how many planes with the Russian mail left Russia for the USA he closed the chat.
> 
> What a BS!


Yes, you can ask the sellers to file a search claim. I asked Meranom and another seller I bought from to do so. 
Russian Post will never admit to anything. They will keep feeding you bs all the while your package is sitting in some corner in Moscow.


----------



## vintorez

Russia Post:


----------



## meranom

anotero said:


> Yes, you can ask the sellers to file a search claim. I asked Meranom and another seller I bought from to do so.
> Russian Post will never admit to anything. They will keep feeding you bs all the while your package is sitting in some corner in Moscow.


https://www.pochta.ru/en/support/claims/tracking/lost-sendings


> The Russian Post will inform you on the search results by a registered letter to the address specified in the claim application within 60 calendar days from the date of application submission.


We usually receive answers to requests for the search for a parcel 2-3 months after the request is submitted.


----------



## Ole Juul

So because of shipping time these days, I looked for a leather strap on Ebay from a Canadian seller. Usually Canadians are expensive, but I got a top quality one for $5 and $2 shipping. That was enough to put me in a good mood already. But get this! * I ordered it on the 17th - and got it on the 19th! *

That's got to be one of my best Ebay purchases in terms of satisfaction. OK so it was only from Vancouver Island to here in the interior of the same province, (about 500km) but still ... sure made my day!


----------



## Odessa200

This is great. But secretly, every time I open up this thread, I am hoping that someone wrote: my package from Russia started tracking!

So at this time, given thousands of parcels are missing, these are the questions on my mind:

Is the Russian postal system so bad that it will allow tons of postage to be stolen from the international warehouses??? This got to be a theft of the century! Everybody can steal a painting from a museum. Try thousands of tons of parcels! Lol. 

Is there any chance the mail was shipped via China or something? I do not believe it. 

What are our chances of getting the parcels? 50/50? 

If they cannot ship to us, why not return the mail to sender? Post system do not pay themselves for transportation of the mail. I mean, they will need to refund the money they collected but at least they would address the issue. 

Why do they keep accepting the international mail???? 

I know, the last few questions are rhetorical. The answers are probably ‘they do not care that some foreigner or even a fellow Russian are losing money and products’ but I want to think nice about people. They cannot be all bad!


----------



## tokareva

It seems like almost all of the packages that are missing would be insured for much more than the shipping costs. So if they disappear who has to pay?


----------



## Ole Juul

Odessa200 said:


> I know, the last few questions are rhetorical. The answers are probably 'they do not care that some foreigner or even a fellow Russian are losing money and products' but I want to think nice about people. They cannot be all bad!


Does the Russian postal system have any employees? If so, I wonder what they are doing these days. lol


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> It seems like almost all of the packages that are missing would be insured for much more than the shipping costs. So if they disappear who has to pay?


I checked with my sellers asking them to file a claim. They say that they normally do not do it because when a watch is mailed as 'small package' the default insurance is 200 rubles or 2.8$. So it is not worth the trouble. Although in this situation everyone needs to file a claim. It is not just 1 missing parcel!


----------



## Odessa200

Ole Juul said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, the last few questions are rhetorical. The answers are probably 'they do not care that some foreigner or even a fellow Russian are losing money and products' but I want to think nice about people. They cannot be all bad!
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Russian postal system have any employees? If so, I wonder what they are doing these days. lol
Click to expand...

Carrying our parcels home and reselling them on the local market. Dark and mean humor.


----------



## vintorez

Ole Juul said:


> Does the Russian postal system have any employees? If so, I wonder what they are doing these days. lol


Apparently 390,000 employees. Maybe they can just form a human chain from Moscow to a country with a functioning post system and hand pass the packages down the line.


----------



## Odessa200

vintorez said:


> Ole Juul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Russian postal system have any employees? If so, I wonder what they are doing these days. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently 390,000 employees. Maybe they can just form a human chain from Moscow to a country with a functioning post system and hand pass the packages down the line.
Click to expand...

Love this idea. Lol. Pretty much any country would do.


----------



## Kotsov

Tbh the service up to the final clearance for export seems about the same as before.

The two watches that I ordered at the start of the pandemic arrived after a short delay. Let’s see how the ones ordered mid pandemic do.


----------



## Ole Juul

Odessa200 said:


> I checked with my sellers asking them to file a claim. They say that they normally do not do it because when a watch is mailed as 'small package' the default insurance is 200 rubles or 2.8$. So it is not worth the trouble. Although in this situation everyone needs to file a claim. It is not just 1 missing parcel!


Can you do class action suits in Russia? If so, that's probably the correct way to go.


----------



## Kotsov

Ole Juul said:


> Can you do class action suits in Russia? If so, that's probably the correct way to go.


Only a North American could come up with that one.


----------



## Ole Juul

Kotsov said:


> Only a North American could come up with that one.


I'm well aware.  People over here sue the shoe manufacturer if they trip on their shoe lace.

Anyway, I guess in a non-suing society there's no way to pin any legal responsibility on Russia Post. I don't know if that's a good thing or not.


----------



## Toddstang

Class action suit against the Russian Post, during the pandemic?? Laughable at best.


----------



## LiveTheMoment

Now the pochta.ru as far as I can see has replaced the "Released from Russia" indication to "Prepared for shipment from Russia". It seems too many people have complained.
Reading the news for Russia, it seems Russia has cancelled quarantine at 6/9/2020. I don't know the impact of that at international post.
I prefer people there stay healthy. Our watch will come eventually I suppose....


----------



## vintorez

LiveTheMoment said:


> Now the pochta.ru as far as I can see has replaced the "Released from Russia" indication to "Prepared for shipment from Russia". It seems too many people have complained.
> Reading the news for Russia, it seems Russia has cancelled quarantine at 6/9/2020. I don't know the impact of that at international post.
> I prefer people there stay healthy. Our watch will come eventually I suppose....


This video was live streamed yesterday - it doesn't seem like there's a whole lot of quarantine/social distancing going on. The Vostok factory will probably re-open soon by the looks of it.


----------



## Odessa200

LiveTheMoment said:


> Now the pochta.ru as far as I can see has replaced the "Released from Russia" indication to "Prepared for shipment from Russia". It seems too many people have complained.
> Reading the news for Russia, it seems Russia has cancelled quarantine at 6/9/2020. I don't know the impact of that at international post.
> I prefer people there stay healthy. Our watch will come eventually I suppose....


I have noticed that as well. I take it as a good sign that at least someone did something. It also acknowledges the fact that the parcel did not leave Russia (as the old status suggested). Lets see what happens....


----------



## Odessa200

Toddstang said:


> Class action suit against the Russian Post, during the pandemic?? Laughable at best.


I would not be that quick to laugh. There are many events that if advertised in advance would be met by a laughter. I am old enough to know that unexpected things happen and happen quite often. I also know that 'what goes around comes around'. Regardless of whatever there will be legal action against Russian Post or not this company and its management will get what it deserves.


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> I would not be that quick to laugh. There are many events that if advertised in advance would be met by a laughter. I am old enough to know that unexpected things happen and happen quite often. I also know that 'what goes around comes around'. Regardless of whatever there will be legal action against Russian Post or not this company and its management will get what it deserves.


I think you might need to have a break from things as we need your better judgement and knowledge later down the line.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Thing is, Russian post is up against the wall as are many, they can only move so many by air, ship or truck and can only do so when there is ability to receive post, I know the UK were seriously backed up in receiving warehouses at every entry point with as many as 4 in 5 going off with the bug.

I did a stint at Waterloo's red star parcels and international stuff we couldn't take unless there was an allotted receiver slot in that country, with most people leaving it up to us to process the parcel as and when a window opened up then off it would go but we also had allotted slots for various countries and if the limit was reached we couldn't process the parcel simply because we had no room for it.

Back in the days of lightning strikes here in Britain, it could stymie the post who depended on the UK as a hub and it was then the receiver agents refused entry so other countries started backing up badly as back then London was the imperial sorting office for the empire as well as the facility that handled US to Europe traffic by and large so you can imagine the furore on just one days strike and some of those strikes went on for ages.

So yes it is bloody annoying the slow post from Russia, Ukraine etc but got to be fair they simply can only work the system as it stands, if Europe, UK, the states are chockbloc full up to the nines of capacity working it through best they can then no amount of lawsuits are really going to change matters and these postal services should bring in extra staff but profit is king so will take their bally time at it much to our frustration.

A shame I deleted the email I got from Ukraine's postal hierarchy, pretty much saying what I said above but in customer friendly sort of words.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be that quick to laugh. There are many events that if advertised in advance would be met by a laughter. I am old enough to know that unexpected things happen and happen quite often. I also know that 'what goes around comes around'. Regardless of whatever there will be legal action against Russian Post or not this company and its management will get what it deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might need to have a break from things as we need your better judgement and knowledge later down the line.
Click to expand...

I am trying.... lol. I just cannot stand unfinished things. Probably better to forget about these parcels for now.


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> Probably better to forget about these parcels for now.


That's a defeatist attitude, now is the time to hit them even harder. Keep sending messages every few hours until you get your watches. However, there is a possibility that some assembly may be required after you get them. :-d






EDIT: Mine is now listed as "Prepared for shippment"


----------



## FrankDerek

The shipping status of my order changed Friday from "Customs clearance, Released by custom house" on April 5th to "Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange". 

Not sure what this really means, but I am glad to see an update nevertheless. Can anyone shine any light on this minor change in status?


----------



## anotero

LiveTheMoment said:


> Now the pochta.ru as far as I can see has replaced the "Released from Russia" indication to "Prepared for shipment from Russia". It seems too many people have complained.
> Reading the news for Russia, it seems Russia has cancelled quarantine at 6/9/2020. I don't know the impact of that at international post.
> I prefer people there stay healthy. Our watch will come eventually I suppose....


Mine has changed status just like yours did.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

FrankDerek said:


> The shipping status of my order changed Friday from "Customs clearance, Released by custom house" on April 5th to "Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange".
> 
> Not sure what this really means, but I am glad to see an update nevertheless. Can anyone shine any light on this minor change in status?


Possibly got to the Nederland Border control? Either that, or it's gone to another Russian customs house!


----------



## Fergfour

Just received a Vostok today that I ordered 4/29 from Chistopolcity.com 
They use PostNL and ship from Kirov to the Netherlands, then off to the US. It took about a month from Russia until it left NL, then another month from NL to the US. Not sure how PostNL works but perhaps it went by boat instead of plane. Hard to say as the tracking info went from "leaving NL to US" on 5/20 to "Arrived in (my town) on 6/21 with no updates in between. 

Well, that's one "missing" package anyway. Not the oldest for me though.


----------



## Kotsov

FrankDerek said:


> The shipping status of my order changed Friday from "Customs clearance, Released by custom house" on April 5th to "Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange".
> 
> Not sure what this really means, but I am glad to see an update nevertheless. Can anyone shine any light on this minor change in status?


Doesn't that mean it has gone back into the system....?


----------



## Dave51

LiveTheMoment said:


> Now the pochta.ru as far as I can see has replaced the "Released from Russia" indication to "Prepared for shipment from Russia". It seems too many people have complained.
> Reading the news for Russia, it seems Russia has cancelled quarantine at 6/9/2020. I don't know the impact of that at international post.
> I prefer people there stay healthy. Our watch will come eventually I suppose....


Yes. All my newly permanent resident packages in Sharapovo have been changed to that designation. Nothing has changed but the nomenclature.


----------



## FrankDerek

Kotsov said:


> Doesn't that mean it has gone back into the system....?


This text does show in earlier updates yes. Weird, yet exciting!


----------



## mychoads

My package from meranom hasn't moved for almost 3 months (last activity was 3/30). I contacted them and they referred me to this thread and told me to just wait. Is it possible it will still arrive or is it a write off at this point?

I tried scanning this thread but there are too many posts to to go through all of them.

"Tracking History

Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
March 30, 2020, 1:23 pm
Processed Through Facility
MOSKVA PCI-21, RUSSIAN FEDERATION
March 24, 2020, 12:24 pm
Acceptance
RUSSIAN FEDERATION"


----------



## Fergfour

mychoads said:


> My package from meranom hasn't moved for almost 3 months (last activity was 3/30). I contacted them and they referred me to this thread and told me to just wait. Is it possible it will still arrive or is it a write off at this point?
> 
> I tried scanning this thread but there are too many posts to to go through all of them.
> 
> "Tracking History
> 
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
> March 30, 2020, 1:23 pm
> Processed Through Facility
> MOSKVA PCI-21, RUSSIAN FEDERATION
> March 24, 2020, 12:24 pm
> Acceptance
> RUSSIAN FEDERATION"


I have one from March too. Bottom line is no one really knows what will happen or when. At this time Meranom is still saying to sit tight and be patient.


----------



## Odessa200

mychoads said:


> My package from meranom hasn't moved for almost 3 months (last activity was 3/30). I contacted them and they referred me to this thread and told me to just wait. Is it possible it will still arrive or is it a write off at this point?
> 
> I tried scanning this thread but there are too many posts to to go through all of them.
> 
> "Tracking History
> 
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
> March 30, 2020, 1:23 pm
> Processed Through Facility
> MOSKVA PCI-21, RUSSIAN FEDERATION
> March 24, 2020, 12:24 pm
> Acceptance
> RUSSIAN FEDERATION"


Depends how strong is your faith. Lol. 
What makes it 'good' that there tons of parcels in this state. Hard to steal or destroy so many. Something will be done. I am still waiting not ready to give up. Recently we have noticed a change in the nomenclature of the status for new parcels:

From
Released for Russia
To 
Prepared for shipment from Russia

This signifies, at least to me:

1) Russian post acknowledged that nothing actually 'left Russia'
2) they are aware of the situation and took time at least to change the statuses for the tracking system or process the new mail a bit differently

I think we may see something happening in a few weeks.


----------



## agfa100

I have to agree that their are far too many packages held up in the postal system starting in March so I will just wait for my surprise present to show when it does. Who knows I may even remember what I ordered  by the time the item shows. Life goes on.


----------



## Kotsov

Tbh it’s still quicker and more efficient than the NHS.


----------



## vintorez

Meanwhile, in China:


----------



## Ole Juul

vintorez said:


> Meanwhile, in China:


Yeah, I've got five packages in that pile. They're just inexpensive straps so I'm not sweating it.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Well, same here... My parcel has been stuck in the Russian Customs since the 30th of March, and it has now arrived at the local distribution centre... A small step for my parcel and an even smaller step for humankind...

Oh well...


----------



## Odessa200

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Well, same here... My parcel has been stuck in the Russian Customs since the 30th of March, and it has now arrived at the local distribution centre... A small step for my parcel and an even smaller step for humankind...
> 
> Oh well...


Are you saying your parcel had actually left Russia?


----------



## JLP2

I got a package the other day from China that was in transit so long the ink had faded on the label, so it was barely legible. Who knew ink longevity will be one link in the chain for a successful delivery? ;-)


----------



## Avidfan

I just got a parcel from Russia! It cleared customs on May 14th at Vnukovo and there have been no updates on tracking since so I thought it was lost...

You've just got to have patience, everything will arrive eventually...


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Odessa200 said:


> Are you saying your parcel had actually left Russia?


Apparently "arriving at local (in Sharapovo, I should have explained, sorry...) distribution centre" might mean starting the customs proceedings again or maybe it's waiting to be shipped...
At this stage, they just might as well send it back to Komandirskie... I would ask Nikolay to ship it via UPS or so...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Avidfan said:


> I just got a parcel from Russia! It cleared customs on May 14th at Vnukovo and there have been no updates on tracking since so I thought it was lost...
> 
> You've just got to have patience, everything will arrive eventually...


Hope springs eternal! 🙂


----------



## Fergfour

Avidfan said:


> I just got a parcel from Russia! It cleared customs on May 14th at Vnukovo and there have been no updates on tracking since so I thought it was lost...
> 
> You've just got to have patience, everything will arrive eventually...


If I only had to wait this long I'd have received my packages 2 months ago!


----------



## Avidfan

Fergfour said:


> If I only had to wait this long I'd have received my packages 2 months ago!


Probably at the bottom of a very big pile, mine cleared UK customs at HWDC Langley yesterday so it looks like Russia Post has at least one plane in the air :think:

But it'll be a nice surprise/shock when yours eventually arrive...


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Fergfour said:


> If I only had to wait this long I'd have received my packages 2 months ago!


I hear you, brother...


----------



## Dave51

I have received multiple packages from China or Hong Kong fairly quickly. All of them were ordered after my Vostok stuff that is sitting in Sharapovo since April.


----------



## Toddstang

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Apparently "arriving at local (in Sharapovo, I should have explained, sorry...) distribution centre" might mean starting the customs proceedings again or maybe it's waiting to be shipped...
> At this stage, they just might as well send it back to Komandirskie... I would ask Nikolay to ship it via UPS or so...


Yea, join the party. I'm sure all of our is buried under a mountain of crap.


----------



## Odessa200

Got a parcel yesterday from Ukraine. Was happy before I had opened it... it got delivered fast. Blazingly fast if you compare to Russian Post. Took about 5 weeks to USA. But someone played soccer with it. Horrible. Maybe in Ukraine. Maybe in USA. Maybe in between. For now I am done buying big items. Too upset. I had repaired all but repaired is not new. Some of these items were preserved for 60 years only so some bad person to throw the parcel around. It was packed fine. Not super strong but fine. A larger clock was hit so hard that a 5mm thick screw got bent. The movement was a collection of parts inside the case. Seriously.... some people are super bad at the things they do. Unfortunately today I am on a receiving side of this. O well. Life goes on. Everything is ticking now.


----------



## meranom

Information from the Russian Post on international parcels on June 26, 2020.

*USA*
For shipments from March to May:
Small packages and parcels were sent by sea containers
EMS sent by air
The first shipping containers will begin arriving in the United States on July 3-5.
EMS delivery time is 1-3 weeks.
From the beginning of July, the mass arrival of small packages and parcels to the United States will begin.
For June shipments:
Air delivery by several air routes. 4-5 flights per week.
1-3 weeks
Delivery time depends on the route

*Europe*
Ground transportation.
3-4 weeks
For island states and territories in the Mediterranean Sea (Cyprus, Malta, etc.), the delivery time is increased by 5-7 days.

*Canada*
For shipments from March to May:
From the end of April to the beginning of June - shipping by sea containers
6-8 weeks from the date of shipment
4 weeks delivery by sea and 2-4 weeks for loading / unloading the vessel and delivery by land.
For June shipments:
Air delivery twice a week.
2-3 weeks
Air delivery by transit route.

*Israel*
For shipments from March to May:
From the end of April to the beginning of June - shipping by sea containers
6-8 weeks from the date of shipment
4 weeks delivery by sea and 2-4 weeks for loading / unloading the vessel and delivery by land.
For June shipments:
Air delivery weekly by different air routes.
1-3 weeks
Delivery time depends on the route

*China*
Daily flights
1-2 weeks

*Southeast Asia*
Transit air delivery 2-3 times a month
4-5 weeks
Russian Post is in talks with several air carriers about more flights

*Hong Kong*
Air delivery weekly by different air routes.
1-3 weeks
Delivery time depends on the route

*South Korea*
Air delivery twice a month
3-4 weeks

*Japan*
Air delivery twice a week.
1-2 weeks

*Australia*
For shipments from March to May:
At the beginning of June 1 sea container was shipped
6-8 weeks from the date of shipment
4 weeks delivery by sea and 2-4 weeks for loading / unloading the vessel and delivery by land.
For June shipments:
Sea containers every 3 weeks.
6-8 weeks from the date of shipment
Russian Post is in talks with several air carriers about flights.

*Near East*
No postal exchange
Dates will be determined after the start of the flight
Russian Post is negotiating with air carriers about the start of delivery

*Latin and South America*
No postal exchange
Dates will be determined after the start of the flight
Russian Post is negotiating with air carriers about the start of delivery

*Africa*
No postal exchange
Dates will be determined after the start of the flight
Russian Post is negotiating with air carriers about the start of delivery

*Oceania*
No postal exchange
Dates will be determined after the start of the flight
Russian Post is negotiating with air carriers about the start of delivery

*Nearest foreign countries (EAEU countries, Ukraine, Moldova, Azerbaijan, Uzbekistan, Georgia, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan, Mongolia)*
Ground transportation.
2-4 weeks
Depending on the remoteness of the country from Moscow.


----------



## mariomart

Thanks for the update Meranom :-!

Looks like my orders to Australia are still 2 to 3 months away from possible delivery.

One way to look at it is that Christmas is coming early, lol.


----------



## Kotsov

Wonder how the UK fits into this?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> Wonder how the UK fits into this?


Reckon that we come under the 'Europe - Island States' - so 4-5 weeks


----------



## Kotsov

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Reckon that we come under the 'Europe - Island States' - so 4-5 weeks


Island state? We are in a hell of a state.


----------



## mariomart

I did actually receive a watch from the Ukraine today :-! 

It was sent on 14th May, so only 6 weeks transit time to Oz


----------



## Kotsov

mariomart said:


> I did actually receive a watch from the Ukraine today :-!
> 
> It was sent on 14th May, so only 6 weeks transit time to Oz


It is downhill to be fair


----------



## pump 19

meranom said:


> Information from the Russian Post on international parcels on June 26, 2020.


That is helpful. Thanks very much.


----------



## vintorez

Daily flights to China and a 3 month shipping container to Australia. Brutal.


----------



## mariomart

vintorez said:


> Daily flights to China and a 3 month shipping container to Australia. Brutal.


Yup, brutal. But still not as brutal as those many nations with NO SERVICE whatsoever.


----------



## LiveTheMoment

"Europe
Ground transportation.
*3-4 weeks*"

From when...omitted......


----------



## Kotsov

mariomart said:


> Thanks for the update Meranom :-!
> 
> Looks like my orders to Australia are still 2 to 3 months away from possible delivery.
> 
> One way to look at it is that Christmas is coming early, lol.


You think Santa would offer to help wouldn't you? He isn't doing anything else.


----------



## Odessa200

Fantastic news. Lets see if this actually happens because Russian Post mislead people before saying that all were sent months ago. We have a few more days to go yo see if this latest update is true....


----------



## Kotsov

I’m sure Russian Post has been doing its best to clear things.

What causes issues like this is piss poor or non existent communication. That is inexcusable.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> I'm sure Russian Post has been doing its best to clear things.
> 
> What causes issues like this is piss poor or non existent communication. That is inexcusable.


How well was your watch from Smirs packaged? I'm expecting to receive a plastic bag full of wood splinters and millions of shattered glass particles.


----------



## anotero

mychoads said:


> My package from meranom hasn't moved for almost 3 months (last activity was 3/30). I contacted them and they referred me to this thread and told me to just wait. Is it possible it will still arrive or is it a write off at this point?
> 
> I tried scanning this thread but there are too many posts to to go through all of them.
> 
> "Tracking History
> 
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
> March 30, 2020, 1:23 pm
> Processed Through Facility
> MOSKVA PCI-21, RUSSIAN FEDERATION
> March 24, 2020, 12:24 pm
> Acceptance
> RUSSIAN FEDERATION"


They did the same to me. I paid via paypal, so there are 6 months in total for you to be able to file a complaint. I've waited for three months. I will probably wait it out -- really want that watch. There's not much Meranom can do in this situation.


----------



## anotero

Avidfan said:


> I just got a parcel from Russia! It cleared customs on May 14th at Vnukovo and there have been no updates on tracking since so I thought it was lost...
> 
> You've just got to have patience, everything will arrive eventually...


Easy for you to say: you are just across the mud river. Us US folks are across an entire effin' pond.


----------



## anotero

Odessa200 said:


> Got a parcel yesterday from Ukraine. Was happy before I had opened it... it got delivered fast. Blazingly fast if you compare to Russian Post. Took about 5 weeks to USA. But someone played soccer with it. Horrible. Maybe in Ukraine. Maybe in USA. Maybe in between. For now I am done buying big items. Too upset. I had repaired all but repaired is not new. Some of these items were preserved for 60 years only so some bad person to throw the parcel around. It was packed fine. Not super strong but fine. A larger clock was hit so hard that a 5mm thick screw got bent. The movement was a collection of parts inside the case. Seriously.... some people are super bad at the things they do. Unfortunately today I am on a receiving side of this. O well. Life goes on. Everything is ticking now.


They are postal workers, can't expect a whole lot from them.


----------



## anotero

meranom said:


> Information from the Russian Post on international parcels on June 26, 2020.
> 
> *USA*
> For shipments from March to May:
> Small packages and parcels were sent by sea containers
> EMS sent by air
> The first shipping containers will begin arriving in the United States on July 3-5.
> EMS delivery time is 1-3 weeks.
> From the beginning of July, the mass arrival of small packages and parcels to the United States will begin.
> For June shipments:
> Air delivery by several air routes. 4-5 flights per week.
> 1-3 weeks
> Delivery time depends on the route
> 
> *Europe*
> Ground transportation.
> 3-4 weeks
> For island states and territories in the Mediterranean Sea (Cyprus, Malta, etc.), the delivery time is increased by 5-7 days.
> 
> *Canada*
> For shipments from March to May:
> From the end of April to the beginning of June - shipping by sea containers
> 6-8 weeks from the date of shipment
> 4 weeks delivery by sea and 2-4 weeks for loading / unloading the vessel and delivery by land.
> For June shipments:
> Air delivery twice a week.
> 2-3 weeks
> Air delivery by transit route.
> 
> *Israel*
> For shipments from March to May:
> From the end of April to the beginning of June - shipping by sea containers
> 6-8 weeks from the date of shipment
> 4 weeks delivery by sea and 2-4 weeks for loading / unloading the vessel and delivery by land.
> For June shipments:
> Air delivery weekly by different air routes.
> 1-3 weeks
> Delivery time depends on the route
> 
> *China*
> Daily flights
> 1-2 weeks
> 
> *Southeast Asia*
> Transit air delivery 2-3 times a month
> 4-5 weeks
> Russian Post is in talks with several air carriers about more flights
> 
> *Hong Kong*
> Air delivery weekly by different air routes.
> 1-3 weeks
> Delivery time depends on the route
> 
> *South Korea*
> Air delivery twice a month
> 3-4 weeks
> 
> *Japan*
> Air delivery twice a week.
> 1-2 weeks
> 
> *Australia*
> For shipments from March to May:
> At the beginning of June 1 sea container was shipped
> 6-8 weeks from the date of shipment
> 4 weeks delivery by sea and 2-4 weeks for loading / unloading the vessel and delivery by land.
> For June shipments:
> Sea containers every 3 weeks.
> 6-8 weeks from the date of shipment
> Russian Post is in talks with several air carriers about flights.
> 
> *Near East*
> No postal exchange
> Dates will be determined after the start of the flight
> Russian Post is negotiating with air carriers about the start of delivery
> 
> *Latin and South America*
> No postal exchange
> Dates will be determined after the start of the flight
> Russian Post is negotiating with air carriers about the start of delivery
> 
> *Africa*
> No postal exchange
> Dates will be determined after the start of the flight
> Russian Post is negotiating with air carriers about the start of delivery
> 
> *Oceania*
> No postal exchange
> Dates will be determined after the start of the flight
> Russian Post is negotiating with air carriers about the start of delivery
> 
> *Nearest foreign countries (EAEU countries, Ukraine, Moldova, Azerbaijan, Uzbekistan, Georgia, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan, Mongolia)*
> Ground transportation.
> 2-4 weeks
> Depending on the remoteness of the country from Moscow.


Неужели ПР ожидает, что в этот бред кто-то поверит? Так и вижу: из Внуково аккуратно и старательно погруженные в фуры посылки доставляются в Архангельск и Новороссийск, чтобы затем отправиться в морское путешествие к берегам Америки.

After having dealt with Russian Post I would not believe a single word they are saying.


----------



## anotero

vintorez said:


> Daily flights to China and a 3 month shipping container to Australia. Brutal.


Because the aircraft Russian Post owns cannot reach Australia. Plus, China is a bit closer to Russia.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

meranom said:


> Information from the Russian Post on international parcels on June 26, 2020.
> 
> *USA*
> For shipments from March to May:
> Small packages and parcels were sent by sea containers
> EMS sent by air
> The first shipping containers will begin arriving in the United States on July 3-5.
> EMS delivery time is 1-3 weeks.
> From the beginning of July, the mass arrival of small packages and parcels to the United States will begin.
> For June shipments:
> Air delivery by several air routes. 4-5 flights per week.
> 1-3 weeks
> Delivery time depends on the route
> 
> *Europe*
> Ground transportation.
> 3-4 weeks
> For island states and territories in the Mediterranean Sea (Cyprus, Malta, etc.), the delivery time is increased by 5-7 days.


Thanks for the update, Dmitry!

Now, let's hope they release the parcels from Russia soon...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

vintorez said:


> Daily flights to China and a 3 month shipping container to Australia. Brutal.


Possibly; but not as brutal as "No postal exchange" for those of us in South America (and other far flung places).


----------



## Dave51

Good news, for me anyway. Order from Bestrus in Russia via Ebay on March 31. It was marked as hanging around in Sharapovo since April 29. Delivered to my home yesterday! Prior to that, no change in status, which I check regularly.

That leaves three shipments in limbo. One from Meranom, one from Komandirskie.com, and one from Favinov. I need parts from all of them to do my mods! Here's hoping . . . .


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> How well was your watch from Smirs packaged? I'm expecting to receive a plastic bag full of wood splinters and millions of shattered glass particles.


It was just packaged normally. The watch had taken a few splinters out of the wooden box.


----------



## Odessa200

Dave51 said:


> Good news, for me anyway. Order from Bestrus in Russia via Ebay on March 31. It was marked as hanging around in Sharapovo since April 29. Delivered to my home yesterday! Prior to that, no change in status, which I check regularly.
> 
> That leaves three shipments in limbo. One from Meranom, one from Komandirskie.com, and one from Favinov. I need parts from all of them to do my mods! Here's hoping . . . .


Great news. Give us hope!


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Good news, comrades!

My parcel stuck in the Russian Customs since the 30th of March has just landed in Spain!

Now... waiting for the Spanish Post to do their job..


----------



## Odessa200

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Good news, comrades!
> 
> My parcel stuck in the Russian Customs since the 30th of March has just landed in Spain!
> 
> Now... waiting for the Spanish Post to do their job..


fantastic news!!!!! Now we need some to get to the USA....


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Odessa200 said:


> fantastic news!!!!! Now we need some to get to the USA....


Thanks!
Yes, about time the parcels cross the pond...! Here's hoping to it...!


----------



## Ole Juul

Just arrived, two packages (watch straps) from China ordered April 26. That's actually not too bad.


----------



## frenchtreasure

My package from March 17 has just reached my country. You will get yours soon!


----------



## mariomart




----------



## Fergfour

frenchtreasure said:


> My package from March 17 has just reached my country. You will get yours soon!


Not so sure about that. Countries with an ocean between them and Russia probably have a significantly longer wait.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> Not so sure about that. Countries with an ocean between them and Russia probably have a significantly longer wait.


Yes but it's probably not a lot to do with the volume of water, more the administrative procedures on the receiving side.

I could be wrong.


----------



## Kotsov

Think dry, wet, dry.

Where is the issue?


----------



## Fergfour

I suppose the actual trip by boat across the pond might only add a week or so. The process of loading/unloading the cargo and the logistics around that? Who knows.


----------



## Odessa200

As per below, tomorrow is the day it resumes for USA! Too bad it is a holiday and postal system is off.... is this the reason Post of Russia picked July 3-5th weekend as the milestone? 



meranom said:


> Information from the Russian Post on international parcels on June 26, 2020.
> 
> *USA*
> For shipments from March to May:
> Small packages and parcels were sent by sea containers
> EMS sent by air
> The first shipping containers will begin arriving in the United States on July 3-5.
> EMS delivery time is 1-3 weeks.
> From the beginning of July, the mass arrival of small packages and parcels to the United States will begin.
> For June shipments:
> Air delivery by several air routes. 4-5 flights per week.
> 1-3 weeks
> Delivery time depends on the route
> 
> *Europe*
> Ground transportation.
> 3-4 weeks
> For island states and territories in the Mediterranean Sea (Cyprus, Malta, etc.), the delivery time is increased by 5-7 days.
> 
> *Canada*
> For shipments from March to May:
> From the end of April to the beginning of June - shipping by sea containers
> 6-8 weeks from the date of shipment
> 4 weeks delivery by sea and 2-4 weeks for loading / unloading the vessel and delivery by land.
> For June shipments:
> Air delivery twice a week.
> 2-3 weeks
> Air delivery by transit route.
> 
> *Israel*
> For shipments from March to May:
> From the end of April to the beginning of June - shipping by sea containers
> 6-8 weeks from the date of shipment
> 4 weeks delivery by sea and 2-4 weeks for loading / unloading the vessel and delivery by land.
> For June shipments:
> Air delivery weekly by different air routes.
> 1-3 weeks
> Delivery time depends on the route
> 
> *China*
> Daily flights
> 1-2 weeks
> 
> *Southeast Asia*
> Transit air delivery 2-3 times a month
> 4-5 weeks
> Russian Post is in talks with several air carriers about more flights
> 
> *Hong Kong*
> Air delivery weekly by different air routes.
> 1-3 weeks
> Delivery time depends on the route
> 
> *South Korea*
> Air delivery twice a month
> 3-4 weeks
> 
> *Japan*
> Air delivery twice a week.
> 1-2 weeks
> 
> *Australia*
> For shipments from March to May:
> At the beginning of June 1 sea container was shipped
> 6-8 weeks from the date of shipment
> 4 weeks delivery by sea and 2-4 weeks for loading / unloading the vessel and delivery by land.
> For June shipments:
> Sea containers every 3 weeks.
> 6-8 weeks from the date of shipment
> Russian Post is in talks with several air carriers about flights.
> 
> *Near East*
> No postal exchange
> Dates will be determined after the start of the flight
> Russian Post is negotiating with air carriers about the start of delivery
> 
> *Latin and South America*
> No postal exchange
> Dates will be determined after the start of the flight
> Russian Post is negotiating with air carriers about the start of delivery
> 
> *Africa*
> No postal exchange
> Dates will be determined after the start of the flight
> Russian Post is negotiating with air carriers about the start of delivery
> 
> *Oceania*
> No postal exchange
> Dates will be determined after the start of the flight
> Russian Post is negotiating with air carriers about the start of delivery
> 
> *Nearest foreign countries (EAEU countries, Ukraine, Moldova, Azerbaijan, Uzbekistan, Georgia, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan, Mongolia)*
> Ground transportation.
> 2-4 weeks
> Depending on the remoteness of the country from Moscow.


----------



## Fergfour

It buys them a few more days ...


----------



## Ole Juul

Fergfour said:


> I suppose the actual trip by boat across the pond might only add a week or so. The process of loading/unloading the cargo and the logistics around that? Who knows.


Apparently actual shipping time is around 20 to 40 days, or more. Theyr'e all using slow steaming nowadays for environmental reasons, and that's 21 miles per hour!  And there's different routes. Europe to US might go through the Panama canal to the west coast, and then be trucked from there.

Anyway, container ships don't just go to any port, they need BIG facilities. Here's a look at a recent LosAngeles container shipment where they set a record of moving 34,263 TEUs. A TEU means 20" equivalent. Apparently it took 6 days.

Watch: MSC Isabella Sets New World Record At Port Of Los Angeles, Moves 34,263 TEUs

Yeah, as well read WUS, I read shipping news. lol


----------



## steve_AU

I just received my package that was ordered on 23 Mar .. better late than never


----------



## vintorez

At least you'll already have a story attached to your watch before you even get it.

"And what about this one grandpa?"
"Ah yes, I bought this one during the global coronavirus pandemic of 2020. All the borders were closed and flights were stopped and it took 3 months to get to me. Good times."


----------



## steve_AU

@vintorez actually this was a vintage Russian RPN calculator not a watch but still .... ;-)


----------



## meranom

Some quotes from the interview by Russian Post CEO Maxim Akimov to a russian business site
sorry for google.translate


> - You came to the company before the start of a whole chain of events - currency leaps, a pandemic, border closures. Which of these has had the greatest negative impact on your business?
> 
> - The strongest blow was received by the export direction. The reason is the cessation of international traffic. I would like to apologize to all our clients, who somehow connect their failures with the interaction with the Russian Post, although this was not only about us.
> On a typical day, we will deploy 1,100 flights around the world to deliver packages. What is sending documents to Argentina? These are three air shoulders, and we are all carrying a "belly" - the cargo capacity of aviators on regular passenger flights. And if they are not? We would be happy to hire some kind of aircraft for any money, but we have two of our own, and these directions ...
> 
> We found an option; four shipping containers were sent to Canada to close the North American direction. 96% of import falls to China, but here we quickly coped with the situation, since there is a railway, there are containers. Our own aviation also saved us. There was a flurry of requests from these companies for these sides, because everyone was transporting personal protective equipment to their regions. We took off commercial cargo, took off mail and carried humanitarian aid. But then we quietly all the same took everything out, there are no problems.
> 
> At our peak, there were about 160 tons of cargo awaiting shipment. Now the amount of cargo is decreasing, about 100 tons remain and this is also a large volume, at the beginning of March there were 12 tons. We did not lose anything from the cargo - we could not send it. It didn't cost us any huge financial losses, but we just know that behind every such premise there is a living person. Someone didn't send any products to customers, someone didn't receive documents, someone needs to go to college, get divorced, get married. It is clear that there are companies, for example, FedEx, Deutsche Post, DHL, which have a huge fleet, 400-500 of their sides. You can, of course, quickly carry, but we have not yet 400.
> 
> - If there will be a second wave of a pandemic - do you now understand how to fix errors in the processes? Or is it impossible to insure and predict from this?
> 
> - We absolutely definitely better understand how to manage personnel, how to manage a schedule, what people need during this period, and what, incidentally, they do not need.
> 
> - Many airline companies now do not actually fly passenger planes. The option of loading them is just reprofiling for the transportation of goods.
> 
> - It's bad in itself that the planes are not flying. But there is no economy for us there.
> 
> "Have you looked at such an option?"
> 
> "Yes, of course, where do we go." And we not only watched it, we used this economy. Another question is that it is unacceptable to us.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Looking like the postmaster is between a rock and a hard place, they keep getting more post in, but haven't got the capacity to ship it out - and they're getting 'slammed' for it, age old problem, routes out are full, but more keeps coming in - could understand the moaning if it had have been something that had been advertised that it was going to happen, but with this, and the suddenness of border closures and zero air travel stopping the free flow. It's got to be a case of patience, goods are in the system, we just have to wait for them to come out the other end, yes, is hard when we're all used to getting stuff in days or weeks, and it's now weeks or months.

Many thanks to Meranom for the continued updates on the press releases given, and I hope that this will pass, and things get back to 'normal' in the near future.


----------



## mariomart

Russia Post should get in touch with the Junk Mail people, because ain't nothin' stopping those folks from gettin' to my mail box


----------



## Odessa200

meranom said:


> Some quotes from the interview by Russian Post CEO Maxim Akimov to a russian business site
> sorry for google.translate


do not buy it. Especially given BS that was fed to me repeatedly by the so called Russian Post Operators.... all Maxim Akimov should have said: 'we are sorry. We screwed up. We will do better going forward. We will compensate all the people who lost money and products due to our faults. Please submit your claims at your local post office for a prompt refund.'


----------



## anotero

Odessa200 said:


> As per below, tomorrow is the day it resumes for USA! Too bad it is a holiday and postal system is off.... is this the reason Post of Russia picked July 3-5th weekend as the milestone?


It will resume once Aeroflot starts flying again. No international flights are planned until the end of July.


----------



## anotero

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Looking like the postmaster is between a rock and a hard place, they keep getting more post in, but haven't got the capacity to ship it out - and they're getting 'slammed' for it, age old problem, routes out are full, but more keeps coming in - could understand the moaning if it had have been something that had been advertised that it was going to happen, but with this, and the suddenness of border closures and zero air travel stopping the free flow. It's got to be a case of patience, goods are in the system, we just have to wait for them to come out the other end, yes, is hard when we're all used to getting stuff in days or weeks, and it's now weeks or months.
> 
> Many thanks to Meranom for the continued updates on the press releases given, and I hope that this will pass, and things get back to 'normal' in the near future.


The postmaster, had he had any conscience and only dollar signs on his mind, would have come out to his clients and said: due to extenuating circumstances we cannot accept shipments for the timebeing. Instead RP kept accepting parcels and just tucking them away. They got the money, why care about clients?


----------



## bomptor

I also posted this on other thread about Meranom delays. My order was placed March 4 (meranom) it arrived today July 3 Calgary, Canada. I did not receive any updates after March 14 (export of international mail). The labeling on package shows March 6 Russian postmark and received by Canada Post June 26. Remain patient they are moving.


----------



## Toddstang

Kotsov said:


> Yes but it's probably not a lot to do with the volume of water, more the administrative procedures on the receiving side.
> 
> I could be wrong.


The receiving side here (US) consist of unloading a crate, packages sorted and inspected by CBP and then sent to main postal hubs to reach local zip codes. Normally less than 3 days from the time the containers arrive to delivery.


----------



## Triplex

Hi comrades,

Just a quick question. Does this look a bit odd? Back to the local distribution center after customs, instead of released from Russia? Seemed to be very quick, until this point. Thanks for your help! 

Russian Post
Arrived at the local distribution center
30 June 2020, 11:30 102975, Sharapovo
Released by custom house
29 June 2020, 11:02 102972, Sharapovo
Handed over to the customs
29 June 2020, 11:01 102972, Sharapovo
Arrived at the customs of Russia
28 June 2020, 23:47 102972, Sharapovo
Departed from local distribution center
27 June 2020, 06:57 111974, Moskva
Arrived at the local distribution center
27 June 2020, 01:15 102975, Sharapovo


----------



## Odessa200

Triplex said:


> Hi comrades,
> 
> Just a quick question. Does this look a bit odd? Back to the local distribution center after customs, instead of released from Russia? Seemed to be very quick, until this point. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Russian Post
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 30 June 2020, 11:30 102975, Sharapovo
> Released by custom house
> 29 June 2020, 11:02 102972, Sharapovo
> Handed over to the customs
> 29 June 2020, 11:01 102972, Sharapovo
> Arrived at the customs of Russia
> 28 June 2020, 23:47 102972, Sharapovo
> Departed from local distribution center
> 27 June 2020, 06:57 111974, Moskva
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 27 June 2020, 01:15 102975, Sharapovo


Not sure...


----------



## Odessa200

Still waiting for something to show up in the USA. One of my sellers said some of his parcels were delivered to the USA but I am yet to see any updates. Anyone got lucky?


----------



## mightymiloquinn

I just had two packages appear in the US. One from Czech Republic and one from Ukraine. 10 days from CR to Miami. 21 days from Kiev to NYC. Coincidentally, both Kamas.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

I lost my hope, last update: 

Released by custom house
22 March 2020, 23:05 102972, Sharapovo
Handed over to the customs



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Odessa200

mightymiloquinn said:


> I just had two packages appear in the US. One from Czech Republic and one from Ukraine. 10 days from CR to Miami. 21 days from Kiev to NYC. Coincidentally, both Kamas.


I had numerous for everywhere but Russia. Every country is back in business but one (unfortunately for us the most important for our addiction)


----------



## Odessa200

DuckaDiesel said:


> I lost my hope, last update:
> 
> Released by custom house
> 22 March 2020, 23:05 102972, Sharapovo
> Handed over to the customs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same for me. I have 5 stuck there. I expect all 5 to show up in US together. Whatever will not show up will be considered stolen and I will try to reclaim my money... for now, given we are all having parcels there I have a small amount of hope left....


----------



## Triplex

Yet to see, but I can imagine it’s quite frustrating if your parcel is stuck from March onwards. (For me it’s only June). Think it’s still Last In First Out from what I have read and that the huge pile from March is still there at Sharapovo. Hope it improves in the near future. 
And looking at this thread it seems that all packages to the USA go westbound via Europe. Perhaps an eastbound routing could have been quicker. But who’s to say ... Just wait, wait, wait ;-)


----------



## FrankDerek

My order from early April is in The Hague after being at Vnukovo for 2.5 months. But there are no new updates after Monday. Which is a bit odd because Dutch Post is operating normally.

The Vostok will probably arrive before the Dekla I ordered 2 weeks ago, which I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Triplex

FrankDerek said:


> My order from early April is in The Hague after being at Vnukovo for 2.5 months. But there are no new updates after Monday. Which is a bit odd because Dutch Post is operating normally.
> 
> The Vostok will probably arrive before the Dekla I ordered 2 weeks ago, which I wasn't expecting.


Good to know that it remained there at Vnukovo for over two months. Keeps me tempered  But did your package have the same status after customs??? Well, PostNL should work as normal indeed. (However some of my other foreign packages, got delayed by a week at PostNL)
Hope that everybody gets their goodies as soon as possible!


----------



## FrankDerek

Triplex said:


> Good to know that it remained there at Vnukovo for over two months. Keeps me tempered  But did your package have the same status after customs??? Well, PostNL should work as normal indeed. (However some of my other foreign packages, got delayed by a week at PostNL)
> Hope that everybody gets their goodies as soon as possible!


This was the shipping proces/updates:

2020-07-06 11:06
Netherlands, NLHAGI, Processing of international mail, Processing by designated postal operator
2020-06-19 10:50
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo 102975, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange
2020-04-05 02:35
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house
2020-04-05 02:34
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Handed over to customs
2020-04-05 00:35
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Processing, Arrival at transit office of exchange
2020-04-04 21:52
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo 102975, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange
2020-04-04 20:02
Russian Federation, LC Vnukovo-2 108960, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange
2020-04-04 19:40
Russian Federation, LC Vnukovo-2 108960, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange
2020-04-04 01:29
Russian Federation, Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange
2020-04-02 15:27
Russian Federation, Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange
2020-04-02 07:16
Russian Federation, Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange
2020-04-01 12:54
Russian Federation, Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange
2020-04-01 12:45
Russian Federation, Chistopol` 422980, Processing, Departed from origin facility
2020-04-01 10:56
Russian Federation, Chistopol` 422980, Acceptance, Single


----------



## Fergfour

I had a package back in May that went through PostNL. Not sure why it took a monthto get from NL to US but at least I got it. 

2020-06-22 03:40
The item is at the local sorting centre
2020-05-20 11:32
The item is on transport to the country of destination
2020-05-14 04:21
The item is at the PostNL sorting center
2020-05-14 04:21
The item is received by PostNL
2020-05-14 04:21
The item is processed at the PostNL sorting center


----------



## Triplex

Thanks @FrankDerek for your "shipping process"! I'll keep waiting ;-)
@Fergfour A lot less aircraft are flying from The Netherlands to the USA and medical supplies have priority for cargo in passenger / cargo planes. (Working in the aviation industry here). So I think that's the reason for that. Just my two cents ... ;-)


----------



## Kotsov

Most of my stuff has arrived now. I’ve gone from around £1,500 at risk to around £150. 

Average wait has been about two weeks longer than normal. This is to the UK

I think there is a specific problem with the USA tbh.


----------



## Object704

Odessa200 said:


> Still waiting for something to show up in the USA. One of my sellers said some of his parcels were delivered to the USA but I am yet to see any updates. Anyone got lucky?


Same status for me, no updates yet.

Released by custom house
30 March 2020, 11:56 102972, Sharapovo
Handed over to the customs
30 March 2020, 11:55 102972, Sharapovo
Arrived at the customs of Russia


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

mariomart said:


> Advice from the WHO is that the virus can live on a surface for a maximum of 3 days, so if the transit time of the package is over 3 days the internal contents should be fine to handle.
> 
> However this goes for the outer surface of the package as well, so either wipe it over with antibacterial wipes or wait 3 days before handling the package.


Excellent advice. Our entire house hold leaves packages for 3 days minimum before opening. Same for letters etc.

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Object704

Just checked today, this doesn't make sense. 

Shipped by carrier
24 May 2020, 21:00 RULED, Rossiya
Shipped by carrier
13 May 2020, 21:00 102972, Sharapovo
Released by custom house
30 March 2020, 11:56 102972, Sharapovo


----------



## Fergfour

Here's one where the last update since yesterday was this:
2020-03-30 11:55
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house

I look at it today and it's:
2020-05-24 21:00
Russian Federation, RULED, Carrier processing, Uplifted
2020-05-13 21:00
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Carrier processing, Uplifted

I've never seen "Uplifted" or "RULED" before on any of my package statuses, and weird that they'd add a status from May?


----------



## Father of five

Yesterday the latest update was March 27, prepared for shipment, today there are additional updates and it appears to have arrived in Canada last week 
This is good news if it's true
I know Canada Post is back logged with parcels so it could easily be another week or more


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

It looks as though the "RULED" might well be that it's packed into a container for surface shipping?


----------



## Fergfour

Father of five said:


> Yesterday the latest update was March 27, prepared for shipment, today there are additional updates and it appears to have arrived in Canada last week
> This is good news if it's true
> I know Canada Post is back logged with parcels so it could easily be another week or more
> 
> View attachment 15341780


So it took roughly a month from "shipped by carrier" to reach Canada, that was likely the ship across the Atlantic. It's been sitting in CAN for a month now, that's quick some backlog. At least some of us with packages from March are seeing something, however vague it might be


----------



## Odessa200

Got a few RULED as well. And on one from the June it arrived to USA. So they are prioritizing latest parcels over already super delayed. Fantastic business model!


----------



## Ole Juul

Father of five said:


> Yesterday the latest update was March 27, prepared for shipment, today there are additional updates and it appears to have arrived in Canada last week
> This is good news if it's true
> I know Canada Post is back logged with parcels so it could easily be another week or more
> 
> View attachment 15341780


I've seen similar. But since parcels within Canada don't seem to be delayed, or at least not much, I think it is not Canada post that's causing the delay in parcels from abroad when they arrive here. Notice it says "Delivered to the country of destination". That does not mean Canada Post. They get it later. I don't know how many steps are involved after landing, but customs (CBSA) could be an issue.


----------



## Odessa200

it is not a Canada issue. Not a USA issue.  At this time it is just 1 country with the Postal issues....



Ole Juul said:


> I've seen similar. But since parcels within Canada don't seem to be delayed, or at least not much, I think it is not Canada post that's causing the delay in parcels from abroad when they arrive here. Notice it says "Delivered to the country of destination". That does not mean Canada Post. They get it later. I don't know how many steps are involved after landing, but customs (CBSA) could be an issue.


----------



## Ole Juul

Odessa200 said:


> it is not a Canada issue. Not a USA issue.  At this time it is just 1 country with the Postal issues....


Well, when it's in Canada it's a Canadian issue. Since it takes no more than a week within the country, and he's already waited 8 days, there is likely something wrong - especially if he expects it to take another week or two.

But yes, I understand your parcels are a priority for you and you have my sympathy.


----------



## Odessa200

i would gladly allow a week or two of delays for any country these days. This is totally understandable.



Ole Juul said:


> Well, when it's in Canada it's a Canadian issue. Since it takes no more than a week within the country, and he's already waited 8 days, there is likely something wrong - especially if he expects it to take another week or two.
> 
> But yes, I understand your parcels are a priority for you and you have my sympathy.


----------



## Ole Juul

My point is that we're *not* seeing "a week or two of delays" at all. The post office is keeping up just fine, despite having to work harder to do so. If there's a problem, it's not with Canada Post.


----------



## Dave51

So, perhaps I lost my mind. Three packages still in Sharapovo. One other package waiting in a warehouse since March escaped from there and made its way to me. So, what did I do? I ordered some parts from Bestrus in Kazan. They are on the way - To Sharapovo anyway!


----------



## Odessa200

Dave51 said:


> So, perhaps I lost my mind. Three packages still in Sharapovo. One other package waiting in a warehouse since March escaped from there and made its way to me. So, what did I do? I ordered some parts from Bestrus in Kazan. They are on the way - To Sharapovo anyway!


Nothing to do but wait (and vent here). Lol


----------



## Father of five

UPDATE: when I posted the screenshot of my parcel status, I hadn't had my morning coffee and I failed it see the latest date was June 2, I thought it said July 2, so it who knows where it's been for the last 5 weeks.
One thing I do know is it's now on my bench ready for more adventure. I was happy to see the mail lady today as those packages from Russia look like nothing else. Mailed March 20 received July 10. 112 days but I'm happy.


----------



## Odessa200

I think many of us noticed an update to the old parcels today with some new status 'ruled'. Trying to get some info I had compared Russian Post and other tracker site status. Here it is. One is chronological and the other in reverse. Basically the Russian Post, today, updated the status as of 5/25, as 'loaded on борт'. The term борт is generic and can be used to describe a ship, a plane, truck, etc.So, to repeat, Russian Post, today, claimed that about 1.5 months ago the parcel was loaded to some transportation vehicle. Why this status update happened 1.5 months later we can only guess. Lets see. At lest there is some movement.

now, although I am a native Russian speaker, I am puzzled by 'Ruled'. on the other tracker We can see 'РУ ПРАВИТ'.

Правит(ельство) means Goverment
Or
Правит(ь) means To Rule

shall this status be read as 'Russia Rules'?


----------



## Toddstang

Same here too:

Russian Post
*Shipped by carrier*
24 May 2020, 21:00 RULED, Rossiya
*Shipped by carrier*
13 May 2020, 21:00 102972, Sharapovo
*Released by custom house*
17 March 2020, 16:12 102972, Sharapovo
*Handed over to the customs*
17 March 2020, 16:11 102972, Sharapovo
*Arrived at the customs of Russia*
16 March 2020, 21:15 102972, Sharapovo
*Arrived at the local distribution center*
16 March 2020, 18:26 102975, Sharapovo
*Departed from local distribution center*
16 March 2020, 09:02 111950, Moskva
*Arrived at the local distribution center*
16 March 2020, 02:20 111950, Moskva
*Sorting complete*
15 March 2020, 20:13 127434, Moskva
*Arrived at the Post office*
15 March 2020, 13:41 127434, Moskva


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Strange, had the dial arrive from Bestrus which I'd ordered a couple of weeks after ordering from Meranom


----------



## Dave51

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Strange, had the dial arrive from Bestrus which I'd ordered a couple of weeks after ordering from Meranom


The only package I have received since this all started was also from Bestrus!


----------



## Odessa200

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Strange, had the dial arrive from Bestrus which I'd ordered a couple of weeks after ordering from Meranom


You got lucky to order after they realized the mess they created (Russian Post, not Meranom) and decided to prioritize latest packages and screw up everyone else who is still waiting since March.


----------



## Contigo1980

I've been waiting since beginning of March just received an update yesterday that my package was ruled a month ago 


Odessa200 said:


> You got lucky to order after they realized the mess they created (Russian Post, not Meranom) and decided to prioritize latest packages and screw up everyone else who is still waiting since March.


----------



## caphesuada

Comparing how the packages travel, first of all Meranom make delivery on Sunday back in March. Second, post office at 422980 Chistopol takes longer routing around before arriving at 102975 Sharapovo. Next time perhaps try a less popular post office at 127434 Moskva, save a few days.


My Order:
Shipped by carrierToddstang's Order:
Shipped by carrier24 May 2020, 21:00 RULED, Rossiya24 May 2020, 21:00 RULED, RossiyaShipped by carrierShipped by carrier13 May 2020, 21:00 102972, Sharapovo13 May 2020, 21:00 102972, SharapovoReleased by custom houseReleased by custom house17 March 2020, 18:56 102972, Sharapovo17 March 2020, 16:12 102972, SharapovoHanded over to the customsHanded over to the customs17 March 2020, 18:55 102972, SharapovoTue17 March 2020, 16:11 102972, SharapovoTueArrived at the customs of RussiaArrived at the customs of Russia15 March 2020, 01:22 102972, SharapovoSun16 March 2020, 21:15 102972, SharapovoMArrived at the local distribution centerArrived at the local distribution center15 March 2020, 00:57 102975, SharapovoSun16 March 2020, 18:26 102975, SharapovoMDeparted from local distribution center12 March 2020, 22:46 420300, StolbishcheThurArrived at the local distribution center11 March 2020, 15:19 420300, StolbishcheWedDeparted from local distribution centerDeparted from local distribution center11 March 2020, 07:28 422999, ChistopolʹWed16 March 2020, 09:02 111950, MoskvaMArrived at the local distribution centerArrived at the local distribution center10 March 2020, 17:52 422999, ChistopolʹTue16 March 2020, 02:20 111950, MoskvaMSorting completeSorting complete10 March 2020, 17:50 422980, ChistopolʹTue15 March 2020, 20:13 127434, MoskvaSunArrived at the Post officeArrived at the Post office10 March 2020, 16:46 422980, ChistopolʹTue15 March 2020, 13:41 127434, Moskva Sun


----------



## Contigo1980

This is what my tracking shows so your sayingi can probably expect it to arrive soon


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Odessa200 said:


> You got lucky to order after they realized the mess they created (Russian Post, not Meranom) and decided to prioritize latest packages and screw up everyone else who is still waiting since March.


Possibly, but not knowing the size of package, could be that Meranom's is a larger package, and the dial arrived in just a small envelope.


----------



## digdug

Here's the latest update I have from an order I placed on Ebay from Russia. In contrast, I made an order from Ukraine on 11 June and received on 30 June.


----------



## Contigo1980

caphesuada said:


> Comparing how the packages travel, first of all Meranom make delivery on Sunday back in March. Second, post office at 422980 Chistopol takes longer routing around before arriving at 102975 Sharapovo. Next time perhaps try a less popular post office at 127434 Moskva, save a few days.
> 
> 
> My Order:
> Shipped by carrierToddstang's Order:
> Shipped by carrier24 May 2020, 21:00 RULED, Rossiya24 May 2020, 21:00 RULED, RossiyaShipped by carrierShipped by carrier13 May 2020, 21:00 102972, Sharapovo13 May 2020, 21:00 102972, SharapovoReleased by custom houseReleased by custom house17 March 2020, 18:56 102972, Sharapovo17 March 2020, 16:12 102972, SharapovoHanded over to the customsHanded over to the customs17 March 2020, 18:55 102972, SharapovoTue17 March 2020, 16:11 102972, SharapovoTueArrived at the customs of RussiaArrived at the customs of Russia15 March 2020, 01:22 102972, SharapovoSun16 March 2020, 21:15 102972, SharapovoMArrived at the local distribution centerArrived at the local distribution center15 March 2020, 00:57 102975, SharapovoSun16 March 2020, 18:26 102975, SharapovoMDeparted from local distribution center12 March 2020, 22:46 420300, StolbishcheThurArrived at the local distribution center11 March 2020, 15:19 420300, StolbishcheWedDeparted from local distribution centerDeparted from local distribution center11 March 2020, 07:28 422999, ChistopolʹWed16 March 2020, 09:02 111950, MoskvaMArrived at the local distribution centerArrived at the local distribution center10 March 2020, 17:52 422999, ChistopolʹTue16 March 2020, 02:20 111950, MoskvaMSorting completeSorting complete10 March 2020, 17:50 422980, ChistopolʹTue15 March 2020, 20:13 127434, MoskvaSunArrived at the Post officeArrived at the Post office10 March 2020, 16:46 422980, ChistopolʹTue15 March 2020, 13:41 127434, Moskva Sun


What tracking services are you all using


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Tracking for mine; encouraging that both Russia Post and Correios do Brasil think the parcel has arrived in Brasil (albeit Curitiba rather than Sao Paulo)...

Package status: Expired
Country: Russian Federation -> Brazil
Destination:
2020-07-10 13:54, CURITIBA / PR, Objeto recebido pelos Correios do Brasil
2020-04-29 05:17, RÚSSIA (FEDERAÇÃO RUSSA), Objeto encaminhado, de País em RÚSSIA (FEDERAÇÃO RUSSA) para Unidade em Unidade de Tratamento Internacional / BR
2020-04-28 00:30, RÚSSIA (FEDERAÇÃO RUSSA), Objeto recebido na unidade de exportação no país de origem
2020-04-24 15:39, RÚSSIA (FEDERAÇÃO RUSSA), Objeto postado
Origin:
2020-07-10 14:02, Brazil, BRCWBA, Processing of international mail, Processing by designated postal operator
2020-07-10 13:50, Brazil, BRCWBA, Import of international mail
2020-04-29 05:17, Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Export of international mail
2020-04-28 04:59, Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house
2020-04-28 04:58, Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Handed over to customs
2020-04-28 00:30, Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Processing, Arrival at transit office of exchange
2020-04-27 23:47, Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo 102975, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange
2020-04-27 19:59, Russian Federation, LC Vnukovo-2 108960, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange
2020-04-27 17:56, Russian Federation, LC Vnukovo-2 108960, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange
2020-04-27 00:42, Russian Federation, Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange
2020-04-25 15:05, Russian Federation, Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange
2020-04-25 07:20, Russian Federation, Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange
2020-04-24 17:05, Russian Federation, Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange
2020-04-24 16:53, Russian Federation, Chistopol` 422980, Processing, Departed from origin facility
2020-04-24 15:39, Russian Federation, Chistopol` 422980, Acceptance, Single
======================================
Powered by www.17track.net


----------



## Contigo1980

I found afew that give me different info than others


----------



## Toddstang

Contigo1980 said:


> What tracking services are you all using











Отслеживание отправлений — Почта России


Страница отслеживания почтовых отправлений. Узнайте где ваша посылка. Массовая проверка отправлений. Посылки из Китая, Алиэкспресс по трек номеру.




www.pochta.ru


----------



## Kotsov

17 is great using the Android app


----------



## Contigo1980

Found this one today called one track looks decent its upto date dont know how reliable it is


----------



## Contigo1980

I'm glad I'm not the only one out there with a package that they've been waiting for since the beginning of March....I was bout to give up on it then I received an update notification on the "RULED" I Googled that and ended up here, and I'm seeing hope for arrival lol


----------



## anotero

I had a package marked as shipped by carrier on May 15th, then again shipped by carrier on May 24th (this time ruled), then marked as prepared for shipment from Russia the next day, May 25th.


----------



## mariomart

Still ...


----------



## caphesuada

The Russians have landed! We can start to panic!

United States of America Post
Transport leg completed
11 July 2020, 00:00 USNYC, United States of America

Russian Post
Shipped by carrier
24 May 2020, 21:00 RULED, Rossiya


----------



## ned-ludd

Some things are trickling through to me in Oz. Some non-watch stuff from China is coming through randomly after two months or more in transit. One watch from AliX never left China and now I'm due a full refund. A watch from Italy seems to be in a holding pattern: it hasn't left Sicily after being bounced back there from Milan due to 'customs issues' ten days ago. A watch from Germany is still on hold awaiting shipping. Again, all I can do is wait.


----------



## mariomart

Finally, something made landfall in Sydney, Australia from Russia Post


----------



## Odessa200

Same for me! for now just for one out of 4 parcels from March but it is a start!

looks like this thread will hopefully die soon...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Looks like my package from Meranom is in the UK


> British Post*Handed over to England for further delivery*
> 13 July 2020, 12:16 GBLALA, England*Processing in England*
> 13 July 2020, 12:16 GBLALA, EnglandRussian Post*Departed from local distribution center*
> 03 July 2020, 00:13 102975, Sharapovo


(Not too sure about the 'GBLALA' bit (is it in Lala Land, or Luton Airport?)


----------



## Toddstang

Same
United States of America Post
*Transport leg completed*
11 July 2020, 00:00 USNYC, United States of America


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

[QUOTE="SuffolkGerryW, post: 52105274, member: 1399855"

...(Not too sure about the 'GBLALA' bit (is it in Lala Land, or Luton Airport?)
[/QUOTE]
GBLALA is Royal Mail's Heathrow World Distribution Centre (HWDC) at Langley.


----------



## Contigo1980

Same here...good news for us all huh the Russians are coming


----------



## pump 19

Toddstang said:


> Same
> United States of America Post
> *Transport leg completed*
> 11 July 2020, 00:00 USNYC, United States of America


Same for me but no confirmation from USPS tracking that it's here. Things have been taking a while to register in and clear through New York.


----------



## Contigo1980

My USPS was red yesterday saying label wasn't created then this morning it went back to normal where it passed thru USPS in Russia


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> SuffolkGerryW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...(Not too sure about the 'GBLALA' bit (is it in Lala Land, or Luton Airport?)
> 
> 
> 
> GBLALA is Royal Mail's Heathrow World Distribution Centre (HWDC) at Langley.
Click to expand...

Ah, LaLa Land then!


----------



## anotero

Contigo1980 said:


> My USPS was red yesterday saying label wasn't created then this morning it went back to normal where it passed thru USPS in Russia


How can it pass through USPS in Russia?


----------



## Contigo1980

anotero said:


> How can it pass through USPS in Russia?


Shows right here usps


----------



## Contigo1980

anotero said:


> How can it pass through USPS in Russia?


And those are on the USPS tracking site


----------



## Odessa200

Contigo1980 said:


> And those are on the USPS tracking site


this site sources the status from various trackers and reports a combined info. What this means is that 'as per USPS, the parcel has this state'.


----------



## Contigo1980

Odessa200 said:


> this site sources the status from various trackers and reports a combined info. What this means is that 'as per USPS, the parcel has this state'.


Oh ok


----------



## NerdThing

My second package from Meranom arrived this morning, originally ordered on 4 June 2020. A month and 10 days is not too bad in the circs.


----------



## Contigo1980

I'm wondering now how long its goin to take thru nyc customs, I'm excited cause I was a bout to give up and it landed


----------



## Odessa200

Contigo1980 said:


> I'm wondering now how long its goin to take thru nyc customs, I'm excited cause I was a bout to give up and it landed


So far I am still waiting for USPS app to register any update cause all I can see is the Russian Post having this series of new statuses (rulled, leg completed, etc). It is encouraging but I need to have a status from USPS to actually believe it.


----------



## mightymiloquinn

Odessa200 said:


> So far I am still waiting for USPS app to register any update cause all I can see is the Russian Post having this series of new statuses (rulled, leg completed, etc). It is encouraging but I need to have a status from USPS to actually believe it.


Yeah. There's some slowness on the part of USPS from time to time. I had something delivered the other day that, according to tracking, was still in NYC.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

mightymiloquinn said:


> Yeah. There's some slowness on the part of USPS from time to time. I had something delivered the other day that, according to tracking, was still in NYC.


Now that sounds more like the UKs Royal Mail


----------



## Kotsov

Meranom shipment posted 15th June arrived at GBLALA on the 14th July. 

So a month...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> Meranom shipment posted 15th June arrived at GBLALA on the 14th July.
> 
> So a month...


Mine's been sitting there since arriving 12.16 hrs yesterday (13th) supposedly handed over to 'England for further delivery', so possibly see it later this week (posted 13th June)


----------



## Contigo1980

mightymiloquinn said:


> Yeah. There's some slowness on the part of USPS from time to time. I had something delivered the other day that, according to tracking, was still in NYC.


That's promising so any day now it could arrive at my mailbox


----------



## anotero

Odessa200 said:


> So far I am still waiting for USPS app to register any update cause all I can see is the Russian Post having this series of new statuses (rulled, leg completed, etc). It is encouraging but I need to have a status from USPS to actually believe it.


It appears several of use are showing the same exact statuses. Bulk statusing.


----------



## Toddstang

Contigo1980 said:


> I'm wondering now how long its goin to take thru nyc customs, I'm excited cause I was a bout to give up and it landed


More than likely it will show up at your door and the status will not change. My delivery from The Ukraine I received last month was like that.


----------



## Contigo1980

Just got a new update on 17 track


----------



## caphesuada

Sorry, we're currently experiencing technical difficulties with our tracking application. We thank you for your patience while we work to resolve the issue. Please check back.

Haha, should stop with minute by minute status checking at USPS. Vessel arrived, container off loaded, waiting for chassis and truck to move the container out of terminal and into a USPS facility, sort and go in and out of customs, then finally on its way to destination post office. With US still stuck in Phase 1 of the pandemic, it will take a while longer. After all we waited for this long already. Day 130.


----------



## Contigo1980

caphesuada said:


> Sorry, we're currently experiencing technical difficulties with our tracking application. We thank you for your patience while we work to resolve the issue. Please check back.
> 
> Haha, should stop with minute by minute status checking at USPS. Vessel arrived, container off loaded, waiting for chassis and truck to move the container out of terminal and into a USPS facility, sort and go in and out of customs, then finally on its way to destination post office. With US still stuck in Phase 1 of the pandemic, it will take a while longer. After all we waited for this long already. Day 130.


I've already chewed off one my arms haha get it its been 130 days just about 6mo 🙃🙃


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Contigo1980 said:


> I've already chewed off one my arms haha get it its been 130 days just about 6mo 🙃🙃


So long as it's not your watch arm, you'll be ok


----------



## Kotsov

Has Tokerava received his Zlatoust yet?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Mine was released by Brazil customs late yesterday afternoon and is now the domestic postal system...


----------



## FrankDerek

My order is still waiting for PostNL transfer in The Hague. It is not only Russia Post who is slow(er). It has been in country since Monday last week but hasn't cleared customs yet. Could be delayed at customs for who knows what reason.


----------



## Ole Juul

Sometimes I think tracking is just a red herring. Something to keep you busy while they do what they do - or not, as it were.


----------



## Kotsov

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Mine's been sitting there since arriving 12.16 hrs yesterday (13th) supposedly handed over to 'England for further delivery', so possibly see it later this week (posted 13th June)


Got mine today


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> Got mine today


I didn't, still showing as handed over


----------



## Odessa200

I like how Russian Post reports new statuses while USPS keeps quite: no updates. Looks like Russian Post knows better what is going on within USPS than USPS🤣

United States of America Post
*Processing in United States of America*
15 July 2020, 10:07 USJFKA, United States of America
*Transport leg completed*
11 July 2020, 00:00 USNYC, United States of America


----------



## Contigo1980

Odessa200 said:


> I like how Russian Post reports new statuses while USPS keeps quite: no updates. Looks like Russian Post knows better what is going on within USPS than USPS🤣
> 
> United States of America Post
> *Processing in United States of America*
> 15 July 2020, 10:07 USJFKA, United States of America
> *Transport leg completed*
> 11 July 2020, 00:00 USNYC, United States of America


Same here my USPS hasn't updated and it says it being prossessed by designated postal operator


----------



## Kotsov

SuffolkGerryW said:


> I didn't, still showing as handed over


I'll try and post a picture of mine in the hope that it helps


----------



## Kotsov

Here it is


----------



## Kotsov

I don’t have anything else to arrive from Russia other than a couple of new 710 cases. 

It hasn’t been any more than a minor inconvenience at worst tbh.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> I'll try and post a picture of mine in the hope that it helps


Mine is just a movement and seals, can't do much until I get the latest tool order through (hand pressers and lifter) could always fit the dial and movement holder, and fit the hands when the tools arrive - but hopefully, they'll all turn up tomorrow


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> I don't have anything else to arrive from Russia other than a couple of new 710 cases.
> 
> It hasn't been any more than a minor inconvenience at worst tbh.


Only thing left to arrive after this, is the Covid watch (which is, hopefully, on it's way) I'll leave ordering the 090 that I want to modify a month or two.
Looking like that was worth the wait.


----------



## Contigo1980

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Only thing left to arrive after this, is the Covid watch (which is, hopefully, on it's way) I'll leave ordering the 090 that I want to modify a month or two.
> Looking like that was worth the wait.


Covid watch?


----------



## Odessa200

Contigo1980 said:


> Covid watch?


i guess it its the Luch (covid benefit)


----------



## Dave51

Things do appear to be happening!

One of my shipments, from Komandirskie.com, says:
*Processing in United States of America*
14 July 2020, 18:07 USJFKA, United States of America

One from Meranom, sent days before the other one, says:
*Shipped by carrier*
07 June 2020, 21:00 RULED, Rossiya

Both of these were from March.

Another package, shipped much later, by Favinov, says:

*Transport leg completed*
11 July 2020, 00:00 USNYC, United States of America

Go figure. Happy they seem to be on the move.

Of course, USPS thinks they are all still in Russia.


----------



## Toddstang

Odessa200 said:


> I like how Russian Post reports new statuses while USPS keeps quite: no updates. Looks like Russian Post knows better what is going on within USPS than USPS🤣
> 
> United States of America Post
> *Processing in United States of America*
> 15 July 2020, 10:07 USJFKA, United States of America
> *Transport leg completed*
> 11 July 2020, 00:00 USNYC, United States of America


Well at least they made it passed CBP at JFK airport and should be routed to nearest airhub USPS in your local.
Mine shows the same thing.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Mine is just a movement and seals, can't do much until I get the latest tool order through (hand pressers and lifter) could always fit the dial and movement holder, and fit the hands when the tools arrive - but hopefully, they'll all turn up tomorrow


Oh well, tools - yes, movement - no
So got some practice in on lifting and re-fitting hands on a cheapy Chinese fake Brietling that needs a new movement anyway (minute hand swings through 10 minutes when shaken)


----------



## FrankDerek

Odessa200 said:


> I like how Russian Post reports new statuses while USPS keeps quite: no updates. Looks like Russian Post knows better what is going on within USPS than USPS🤣
> 
> United States of America Post
> *Processing in United States of America*
> 15 July 2020, 10:07 USJFKA, United States of America
> *Transport leg completed*
> 11 July 2020, 00:00 USNYC, United States of America


DutchPost (PostNL) is showing this warning on their international schiiping site (translted by google):
As previously communicated, we are seeing major delays to the US destination. Due to limited capacity, the U.S. Postal Service (USPS) is struggling to handle the high volumes of mail and parcels. In some cases, the delay can even reach 6 weeks. We are aware of the problems USPS is facing. We work closely with them every day to get shipments on the best possible routes. While we do our utmost to resolve this as quickly as possible, we remain dependent on our partners. In order to process arrears as quickly as possible, we also see that shipments are not scanned upon arrival in America. According to the tracking data, the shipment is on its way to the US while it is already there. The next scan event then takes place again when the shipment is processed in the local mail sorting center.

Might explain the weird jumps in tracking info.


----------



## mightymiloquinn

FrankDerek said:


> DutchPost (PostNL) is showing this warning on their international schiiping site (translted by google):
> As previously communicated, we are seeing major delays to the US destination. Due to limited capacity, the U.S. Postal Service (USPS) is struggling to handle the high volumes of mail and parcels. In some cases, the delay can even reach 6 weeks. We are aware of the problems USPS is facing. We work closely with them every day to get shipments on the best possible routes. While we do our utmost to resolve this as quickly as possible, we remain dependent on our partners. In order to process arrears as quickly as possible, we also see that shipments are not scanned upon arrival in America. According to the tracking data, the shipment is on its way to the US while it is already there. The next scan event then takes place again when the shipment is processed in the local mail sorting center.
> 
> Might explain the weird jumps in tracking info.


Thanks for that info. I actually have a package coming from Russia to the US via PostNL.


----------



## Odessa200

Sure, this maybe the case. Lets say instead of sending daily/weekly planes from Russia to USA, a huge sea vessel had arrived and brought in the parcels that otherwise would be brought in a course the months... of course that would be an issue. 

now,having said that, while I am waiting for my mail from Russia, during this pandemic, I had received 11 parcels from Ukraine. All came as usual, with tracking and everything. Maybe at one time there was a delay in March for about 2 weeks. No complaints against Ukraine or USPS post from my side. I also got a parcel from UK, Lithuania and Hungary: no delays. So I would be skeptical when one a postal system blames ‘partners’. 😀


----------



## Contigo1980

Odessa200 said:


> Sure, this maybe the case. Lets say instead of sending daily/weekly planes from Russia to USA, a huge sea vessel had arrived and brought in the parcels that otherwise would be brought in a course the months... of course that would be an issue.
> 
> now,having said that, while I am waiting for my mail from Russia, during this pandemic, I had received 11 parcels from Ukraine. All came as usual, with tracking and everything. Maybe at one time there was a delay in March for about 2 weeks. No complaints against Ukraine or USPS post from my side. I also got a parcel from UK, Lithuania and Hungary: no delays. So I would be skeptical when one a postal system blames 'partners'. ?


I know right if I would have waited 2weeks I would have received my order on time but at the time I ordered it was a week before everything went into lockdown so I didn't know....nobody knew that a 2 week window would cause you a 6month wait for a package right


----------



## Fergfour

The one item I got from PostNL last month showed that it took them a week to process it, and then it took a month to reach the US. Once it got here I received it in a couple days. Not sure USPS can be blamed for the month long trip from the Netherlands to the US?


----------



## mychoads

Still no updates on my package since 3/30. 17Track says "expired" since it has taken so long.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

mychoads said:


> Still no updates on my package since 3/30. 17Track says "expired" since it has taken so long.


My 17Track was also showing expired for a week or two then on Friday it reported that my package had arrived in Brazil; it cleared customs on 14th so could be here tomorrow (or Monday).

Point being that hopefully your tracking will change to something other than 'expired' when there is some movement.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Contigo1980 said:


> Covid watch?





Odessa200 said:


> i guess it its the Luch (covid benefit)


Yes, that's the one - somewhere between Belarus & the UK - supposedly!
Hopefully, the package from Russia will arrive tomorrow - then it'll be 'clear the decks' to install dial, hands, then into the case & hopefully after that I'll have my 'dirskie paratrooper able to be worn (_if_ I don't foul it up!)


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Package arrived - posted 13th June, arrived 17th July 
Just one more package to come from Belarus now.
Hopefully all those who are waiting will get theirs through soon.
_Edit_ I take it that the crown that comes with a new movement, is just a 'travel' jobbie, and will be discarded after fitting movement into case?


----------



## FrankDerek

My order cleared Dutch customs after being in country for 11 days. It should be here shortly and may still beat the incoming Dekla!


----------



## Contigo1980

I'm wondering if USPS tracking will update or am I using 17 track till it arrives at my mailbox


----------



## Fergfour

Contigo1980 said:


> I'm wondering if USPS tracking will update or am I using 17 track till it arrives at my mailbox


Eventually you might be able to use USPS tracking site for the final leg. For example, one of my orders from April showed this yesterday in the USPS tracking site:
* Status *
*In-Transit *July 16, 2020 at 10:59 am

Arrived at USPS Regional Facility

JAMAICA NY INTERNATIONAL DISTRIBUTION CENTER


----------



## Kotsov

Last items have arrived. Nothing outstanding.

What should I order?


----------



## Contigo1980

Fergfour said:


> Eventually you might be able to use USPS tracking site for the final leg. For example, one of my orders from April showed this on yesterday in the USPS tracking site:
> * Status *
> *In-Transit *July 16, 2020 at 10:59 am
> 
> Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
> 
> JAMAICA NY INTERNATIONAL DISTRIBUTION CENTER


Cool


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Last items have arrived. Nothing outstanding.
> 
> What should I order?


this is great!!! Congrats!


----------



## Contigo1980

I'm so excited it's out of customs and on USPS tracking and will be in my hands soon, after lil over 5months wow


----------



## anotero

Odessa200 said:


> Sure, this maybe the case. Lets say instead of sending daily/weekly planes from Russia to USA, a huge sea vessel had arrived and brought in the parcels that otherwise would be brought in a course the months... of course that would be an issue.
> 
> now,having said that, while I am waiting for my mail from Russia, during this pandemic, I had received 11 parcels from Ukraine. All came as usual, with tracking and everything. Maybe at one time there was a delay in March for about 2 weeks. No complaints against Ukraine or USPS post from my side. I also got a parcel from UK, Lithuania and Hungary: no delays. So I would be skeptical when one a postal system blames 'partners'. ?


Russian Post has been blaming everyone and everything but themselves. Ask me how I know (I've been in contact with them for a long while now). A complete joke of a company.


----------



## anotero

mychoads said:


> Still no updates on my package since 3/30. 17Track says "expired" since it has taken so long.


Same here. Of the three packages I ordered, the one I ordered last has shown up in the US at the same time everyone else's here have. The two older ones are still MIA, listed as being still in Russia.


----------



## Odessa200

Just for the stats: mailed in Russia June 6, arrived to US in my mailbox today July 17.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Odessa200 said:


> Just for the stats: mailed in Russia June 6, arrived to US in my mailbox today July 17.


Not bad going - considering that my package was mailed June 13 and arrived today, and that yours had to cross the pond (possibly by ship)


----------



## Contigo1980

Mine was mailed out March 4th and is just now getting to me I almost gave up on it wrote it off as a loss


----------



## Kotsov

Contigo1980 said:


> Mine was mailed out March 4th and is just now getting to me I almost gave up on it wrote it off as a loss


Contigo pronto then...


----------



## Toddstang

Mine must be held hostage somewhere. No packages and no updates since the 15th.


----------



## Odessa200

Toddstang said:


> Mine must be held hostage somewhere. No packages and no updates since the 15th.


Its Random. I have 4 really old packages. Two, at least as per Russian post, made to USA. 2 did not. One may expect that the 1st two (chronologically) reached USA. Or maybe last 2? Nope. 1st and 3rd. 2nd and 4th are still in Russia. Lottery.


----------



## CndRkMt

Here is mine: Shipped by Meramom on April 27. Cleared Russian customs on May 5. And it was sitting in Russia till July 13! After almost 70 days the parcel made it's way to Poland on July 13. After that USA on the same day and Toronto on July16. I might actually get it soon


----------



## Odessa200

CndRkMt said:


> Here is mine: Shipped by Meramom on April 27. Cleared Russian customs on May 5. And it was sitting in Russia till July 13! After almost 70 days the parcel made it's way to Poland on July 13. After that USA on the same day and Toronto on July16. I might actually get it soon
> 
> wow. What a mess.
> 
> View attachment 15353893


----------



## Fergfour

120 days so far for me. But who's counting.


----------



## caphesuada

Fergfour said:


> 120 days so far for me. But who's counting.


134 days since ordered, 131 day since shipped, and I expect another 5 days of waiting. I now think of it as Kickstarter project watch.

July 18, 2020, 8:43 am
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
QUEENS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER
Your item arrived at our USPS facility in QUEENS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER on July 18, 2020 at 8:43 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


----------



## Toddstang

caphesuada said:


> 134 days since ordered, 131 day since shipped, and I expect another 5 days of waiting. I now think of it as Kickstarter project watch.
> 
> July 18, 2020, 8:43 am
> Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
> QUEENS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> Your item arrived at our USPS facility in QUEENS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER on July 18, 2020 at 8:43 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


Same here.
My Direnzo will be here 1st the way things are looking.


----------



## caphesuada

Toddstang said:


> Same here.
> My Direnzo will be here 1st the way things are looking.


No, that will be end of September. Sergio said he is 99% certain. Which dial did you select? I pick the black with date.


----------



## Toddstang

caphesuada said:


> No, that will be end of September. Sergio said he is 99% certain. Which dial did you select? I pick the black with date.


I know that it will be end of Sept. I was just being sarcastic.
I went with the Black with the date also. That is one classy looking watch.


----------



## Triplex

My watch arrived yesterday.
Ordered from Meramon on the 18th of June, it was send over on the 20th. Then processed through Russia until the 30th. It arrived in NED on July the 9th, and then it took until the 18th to be delivered at home, however the Russian Tracker says: “Ready for pick-up at delivery place”. So exactly one month. 
As mentioned earlier, I’m afraid it’s seems to be still “Last In First Out” in the postal process. However I’ve read here, there is quite ‘some’ progress now with packages arriving in the USA. Fingers crossed that everything will arrive soon for you guys!


----------



## Object704

So close, might receive my package tomorrow.


----------



## Contigo1980

Object704 said:


> So close, might receive my package tomorrow.


That's awesome I'm hoping for an update on mine it says its being delivered to its final destination?


----------



## Kotsov

Contigo1980 said:


> That's awesome I'm hoping for an update on mine it says its being delivered to its final destination?


Final destination


----------



## Contigo1980

Kotsov said:


> Final destination


 ya final destination


----------



## Kotsov

You’ve seen the movies?


----------



## Contigo1980

Kotsov said:


> You've seen the movies?


I sure have they are hard to watch


----------



## gregclawson63

My 120509 Amfibia arrived today in Indiana. Shipped 3/31/20 from Meranom arrived 7/20/20. It took 111 days, not bad I guess considering the circumstances. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave51

Order from March delivered to my wife's office today. I sent it there so there would be someone to sign for it. Of course, we are working from home now and there is a skeleton crew at her office. Who could have predicted everything that has happened since then? Going to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Arizone

USPS has still yet to acknowledge the package, but there is hope from the Russian Post's site.


----------



## JLP2

Things are moving! Two watches ordered mid March were delivered to Seattle today. I never got any notifications on the US Postal tracking site.


----------



## tokareva

Some things may be moving but apparently mine still hasn't moved an inch... 😒


----------



## Contigo1980

tokareva said:


> Some things may be moving but apparently mine still hasn't moved an inch... 😒
> View attachment 15356964


Try 17 track app it seems to be more ontop things


----------



## anotero

tokareva said:


> Some things may be moving but apparently mine still hasn't moved an inch... 😒
> View attachment 15356964


Same thing here, even the date (April 24) is the same.


----------



## Contigo1980

anotero said:


> Same thing here, even the date (April 24) is the same.


Ok...never hurts to check, mine is in limbo it left customs and now for the last 3 days its keeps updated the date and says on it's way to its final destination, in transit to the next facility, I want it to arrive so i can show the wife look its here...she doesn't think it will be arriving


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> Some things may be moving but apparently mine still hasn't moved an inch... 😒
> View attachment 15356964


i have one like this as well. So although many parcels advanced some were atill left behind in Russia. I guess these will be in the next wave...


----------



## Fergfour

I finally received mine yesterday. One (Orange Neptune) was from about 120 days ago, the other (Slava tank) was from 90 days ago.


----------



## reporterreporter

I received an Elektronika 1 over the weekend. Was shipped from near Moscow on May 4, was delivered July 18. 

It made it to JFK airport on July 11, so it took about a week to process/deliver.


----------



## mychoads

Fergfour said:


> I finally received mine yesterday. One (Orange Neptune) was from about 120 days ago, the other (Slava tank) was from 90 days ago.


My Orange neptune finally hit the states from March. Looking forward to getting it this week.


----------



## pump 19

Package mailed by Meranom on 3-24. USPS updated yesterday with one hit, the arrival at the local post office. Item delivered today. Finally got the 24 hr 650541 I ordered.


----------



## Toddstang

One of four showed up today. 
Last update was showing NYC transfer.
Made it to Louisville Ky.


----------



## NerdThing

My final package from the 'big sellers' arrived yesterday, approximately one and a half months from order, so not at all bad in the circumstances. Polish post is moving much more quickly. I also received a movement yesterday that I ordered from evilbay on 11 July, so just 10 days, which is pretty awesome. By comparison, I bought a watch from Etsy seller on 6 June 2020, which hasn't moved through the Russian/Ukrainian post since 11 June!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Package from Belarus is now on 8 days (normally they're here in 5), so possibly another week to go - though thought that Belarus wasn't too affected


----------



## Odessa200

Happy to report that today I got 3 parcels from Russia from March. All good. No damage. Just a very long wait.... Me happy 😃


----------



## anotero

Odessa200 said:


> Happy to report that today I got 3 parcels from Russia from March. All good. No damage. Just a very long wait.... Me happy 😃


Was USPS updating the tracking or they just showed up at your door?


----------



## mightymiloquinn

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Package from Belarus is now on 8 days (normally they're here in 5), so possibly another week to go - though thought that Belarus wasn't too affected


I received a package from Belarus last week. Went from Belarus to New Hampshire in 13 days. One of the fastest I've gotten so far.

I also just received a package that, ostensibly, came from Russia, via PostNL, that only took 13 days.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

mightymiloquinn said:


> I received a package from Belarus last week. Went from Belarus to New Hampshire in 13 days. One of the fastest I've gotten so far.
> 
> I also just received a package that, ostensibly, came from Russia, via PostNL, that only took 13 days.


Both good times, think that it's now the backlog in Russia that's got to be cleared which is the holdup for most, seems like any new orders are now getting through, which is a shame, as it should be first in, first out - seems like they're working down the clogged warehouse from the direction that they filled it.


----------



## Odessa200

anotero said:


> Was USPS updating the tracking or they just showed up at your door?


For 2 out of 3 it was updating daily as they moved through USA. For 1: it just got updated once today when the parcel was out for delivery


----------



## Fergfour

Congrats Odessa! As the man who opened this whole thread 4 months ago it's nice to see things finally reach a conclusion for you.


----------



## Odessa200

Fergfour said:


> Congrats Odessa! As the man who opened this whole thread 4 months ago it's nice to see things finally reach a conclusion for you.


Thanks! I had lost hope a few times during this wait. My main concern was the condition of the old lume and the old paint on the dials of the watches that sit in some hangar for months. My imagination created horrible outcomes including me getting a smashed parcel, dials with melted paint, etc. 
But I know that good things happen to people who know how to wait! So I waited. The wait is not over. I have 2 more 'lost' watches still in Russia. The older one is from May 18th for me now.

The only disappointment for me, and it is not a major one, I had 2 parcels from the same seller. One watch in each. One of the parcels also had 2 crowns. One of them for my old amphibia with 'ears' that is somewhat hard to find. Because I waited for sooooo long I forgot which parcel had the crowns. I thought the 2nd one. Also I was so happy when I got the 1st and found the watch intact, I did not search for the crowns in that parcel. Today, when the 2nd parcel arrived and I did not find the crowns I had realized my mistake. The packaging from the 1st parcel is long gone so the crowns are gone. O well. Not the worst issue.


----------



## digdug

My watches finally arrived today after 93 days in shipping! No updates on the tracking since "Saturday, Apr 25, 2020 4:10 PM MOSKVA PCI-21 Processed Through Facility". Just showed up unexpectedly.


----------



## digdug

Unfortunately, the Ebay store that I bought from no longer has anything up for sale. I hope the shipping issues didn't cause him to have to close his business.. hopefully, just closing down temporarily until the shipping stuff gets sorted.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

digdug said:


> Unfortunately, the Ebay store that I bought from no longer has anything up for sale. I hope the shipping issues didn't cause him to have to close his business.. hopefully, just closing down temporarily until the shipping stuff gets sorted.


I've noticed that some of the eBay stores I use have put up notices saying that 'they are away' so might just be trying to wait it out, hopefully things will return to 'normal' soon.
Just hope that those customers who applied for PayPal refunds will be honest and pay up when they get their orders through.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Yippee! These comrades arrived today (about 30 minutes ago); they actually arrived in Brazil on 10th July and it's taken them another 13 days to travel from Curitiba to São Paulo (which is odd because I had a parcel of pipe tobacco arrive the same date and almost the same time in Curitiba from the US which was delivered to me on the 17th!). Still, they arrived which is the main thing and faith in international postal services is restored.

Now to order some more...


----------



## Toddstang

One watch arrived 2 days ago and a few parts to mod yesterday.


----------



## Sleestax

Hey, the Moscow 21 office must have reopened. My watch arrived without warning today. What a nice surprise!

The watch looks better in person than in photos. Having to adjust the date was a pain since it was sitting on "31" when I got it.

Still, for the money, this watch has made a very good first impression.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Object704

I was hoping my package would arrive on Tuesday, but my tracking shows "In transit" and received the same status via text everyday this week. it doesn't take more than two days for my package go from distribution center to post office. 

Edit: finally arrived on Friday. The story has ended .


----------



## mychoads

Success!


----------



## DesmondL

Great to see so many people receiving their watches. Mine (ordered 7 April and "Exported" 12 April) is still MIA.


----------



## Toddstang

mychoads said:


> Success!
> View attachment 15361763


What model??
That looks really nice!!!


----------



## mychoads

Toddstang said:


> What model??
> That looks really nice!!!


It's the Orange Neptune 960SE. They seem to go out of stock quickly. I find the lack of quickset date on Vostoks a pain when switching between watches every couple of days, so I like that this has no date and have been itching for an orange watch so I jumped on this when it was available.


----------



## anotero

Sleestax said:


> Hey, the Moscow 21 office must have reopened. My watch arrived without warning today. What a nice surprise!
> 
> The watch looks better in person than in photos. Having to adjust the date was a pain since it was sitting on "31" when I got it.
> 
> Still, for the money, this watch has made a very good first impression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


That watch looks HOT! Congrats on finally receiving it.


----------



## anotero

Not watch related, but also about a package from Russia (Novosibirsk):

shipped April 15th. Last update was May 5th without any useful information. Today I get two emails, one from the seller and the other an automated message from Russian Post informing me that the package has finally made it across the pond and is now being processed in NYC. So 3+ months to make its way across the Atlantic. The oldest package (this one with a Komandirskie watch) I ordered is still MIA -- shipped at the end of March, last update April 24th.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

DesmondL said:


> Great to see so many people receiving their watches. Mine (ordered 7 April and "Exported" 12 April) is still MIA.


Hopefully it'll soon be with you, might just be number of packages for your country that's holding it up - should imagine that the amount destined for USA, UK and Australia would be fairly large, and are more likely to have other forms of transport heading their way?


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Delivered yesterday (7/24) in US.
Shipped out 3/17.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tokareva

Hooray! It finally arrived in the US.🎉Interestingly it still doesn't show up as here according to USPS.


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> Hooray! It finally arrived in the US.?Interestingly it still doesn't show up as here according to USPS.
> View attachment 15364527


Great. Looks like another ship had reached USA. I am waiting for a few parcels as well!


----------



## lqqker

Shipped out 3/25. Delivered yesterday 7/24 to the Midwest, US.


----------



## Rolexplorer

Sleestax said:


> The watch looks better in person than in photos. Having to adjust the date was a pain since it was sitting on "31" when I got it.


Yep - it is a CURSE. Every time I receive a watch in the mail, or pull one out of storage, it is invariably WAY off from the current date. Murphy's Law I guess?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Rolexplorer said:


> Yep - it is a CURSE. Every time I receive a watch in the mail, or pull one out of storage, it is invariably WAY off from the current date. Murphy's Law I guess?


I suppose that the only way to stop this happening, is to have 31 watches (3 without date) and set them for consecutive days, then wear them daily in rotation, the 3 undated getting used for the days when the dates aren't right on any of the other watches  
Of course, the next points are 61, 92, 123, 153, 184, 214 etc. until you get to 366 (maximum number of days in a year) , though each watch which isn't worn at the end of the month must be wound, otherwise you'll end up with two watches sitting at the 31st at the same time.
Or, of course, don't worry about the date


----------



## caphesuada

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> View attachment 15361345


Unless you have installed antimagnetic caseback, I don't think it is good idea to put the watches over your laptop.


----------



## Odessa200

caphesuada said:


> Unless you have installed antimagnetic caseback, I don't think it is good idea to put the watches over your laptop.


I would imagine all of them are magnetized now. 😮


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

caphesuada said:


> Unless you have installed antimagnetic caseback, I don't think it is good idea to put the watches over your laptop.





Odessa200 said:


> I would imagine all of them are magnetized now. 😮


I agree that it probably wasn't the best idea I had that day but rest assured the watches are not magnetised and are keeping pretty good time.


----------



## anotero

tokareva said:


> Hooray! It finally arrived in the US.🎉Interestingly it still doesn't show up as here according to USPS.
> View attachment 15364527


What's the exact day your piece was shipped from Chistopol (I assume)? I want to see if mine should surface shortly as well.


----------



## tokareva

anotero said:


> What's the exact day your piece was shipped from Chistopol (I assume)? I want to see if mine should surface shortly as well.


Well, it looks like April 2 when they actually took possession of it at the post office, but it was shipped from Moscow because it's not a Vostok.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Ordered on the 24th of March, entered the Mail on the 25th.... and reached me on the 24th of July... Four months. Exactly.

Well.... all's well that ends well...

This is the thing, btw...


----------



## Contigo1980

So mine has been doing this it keeps updating with the final destination notification


----------



## Object704

Contigo1980 said:


> So mine has been doing this it keeps updating with the final destination notification
> View attachment 15367613


 It happen with my package, it took 5 days to arrive from my city distribution center to my city post office.


----------



## Contigo1980

Object704 said:


> It happen with my package, it took 5 days to arrive from my city distribution center to my city post office.


The suspense is killing me haha get it final destination but ya I've never had a package like this


----------



## mariomart




----------



## kyosuke

3 months and a week after Meranom mailed my order via Russian Post, I finally received it in my mailbox. 🥳


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

mariomart said:


> View attachment 15367946


It sucks, really...

Can't find where I read there aren't postal flights between Australia and Russia ro now and the the Russian post were trying to find a company to do that...


----------



## mariomart

BRUICHLADICH said:


> It sucks, really...
> 
> Can't find where I read there aren't postal flights between Australia and Russia ro now and the the Russian post were trying to find a company to do that...


It doesn't help when you live in the most isolated capital city in the WORLD!!! lol


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

mariomart said:


> It doesn't help when you live in the most isolated capital city in the WORLD!!! lol


----------



## vintorez

mariomart said:


> It doesn't help when you live in the most isolated capital city in the WORLD!!! lol


Not a bad thing when dodging COVID though


----------



## abdullahnr

After losing almost all hope, this thread kept me going, my parcel status finally stated that it arrived in the country and is in processing!
After almost 4 months, faith restored. After waiting this long I'll be content with however long the local post takes, will post when in hand 









Sent from my HRY-LX1MEB using Tapatalk


----------



## Contigo1980

They must be trying to hit a 6month record for delivery or something cause that's what its bout to be in 2 weeks this is crazy it left NYC a week ago I get packages from Florida within 2 days with tracking updates I'm so confused all I'm getting is final destination message ahhhhhh sometimes I wish I had hair so I could pull it out lmfao


----------



## anotero

Is there anyone in the US whose last status update was on April 24th around 1700 hours that has still not received their watch from Meranom?


----------



## caphesuada

anotero said:


> Is there anyone in the US whose last status update was on April 24th around 1700 hours that has still not received their watch from Meranom?


My package's last update in Russia was 3/17, then in late June got updated with 5/24, RULED, shipped by carrier. I suppose that is the day the container vessel departed. Then vessel arrived in NY on 7/11, and finally processed by USJFKA on 7/15 and moving along and delivered 7 days later. Total time from date of purchase to arrival is 146 days for me. I see people here that ordered from Meranom later in March also have their package shipped on the same container vessel.

So, yours should be shipped around mid April to have the package last update in Russia on 4/24. It should be consolidated in container for sea freight shipment much later than the cargo ship that my package got on. Keep waiting, your package is just few ounces of the tons of mail and packages that tries to leave Russia every day.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Well, it looks like April 2 when they actually took possession of it at the post office, but it was shipped from Moscow because it's not a Vostok.
> 
> View attachment 15366551


Still nothing?


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Still nothing?


They tried to deliver it today but unfortunately I was at work.😒
I can pick it up tomorrow though.A replacement strap came today so I'm ready.😁😂


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> They tried to deliver it today but unfortunately I was at work.😒
> I can pick it up tomorrow though.A replacement strap came today so I'm ready.😁😂


They want a signature? My mailman signs now for me due to the covid.


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> They want a signature? My mailman signs now for me due to the covid.


Well they will sign it but have to give it to me personally, I'm in a very rural area and keep the gate to the driveway locked. Sometimes they won't even bring it up the driveway when the gate is open and I'm home though. They just leave a pick up notice in the box.🙄 Great service... right? 😂


----------



## JD305

I just received a Fedex package from Mexico to Miami ... small Rolex movement parts .... and there was a big "XRAY" label on it ... so obviously, they are not so much Covid worried, but more drugs worry. 🤔😂


----------



## anotero

caphesuada said:


> My package's last update in Russia was 3/17, then in late June got updated with 5/24, RULED, shipped by carrier. I suppose that is the day the container vessel departed. Then vessel arrived in NY on 7/11, and finally processed by USJFKA on 7/15 and moving along and delivered 7 days later. Total time from date of purchase to arrival is 146 days for me. I see people here that ordered from Meranom later in March also have their package shipped on the same container vessel.
> 
> So, yours should be shipped around mid April to have the package last update in Russia on 4/24. It should be consolidated in container for sea freight shipment much later than the cargo ship that my package got on. Keep waiting, your package is just few ounces of the tons of mail and packages that tries to leave Russia every day.


I got notified today the packages has it made to the US shore. Effing finally.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Well they will sign it but have to give it to me personally, I'm in a very rural area and keep the gate to the driveway locked. Sometimes they won't even bring it up the driveway when the gate is open and I'm home though. They just leave a pick up notice in the box.? Great service... right? ?


Anything?


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Anything?


Well now that you mention it...


----------



## Kotsov

Woooooohooooo

Am I more excited than you you miserable sod


----------



## Kotsov

Post some pictures and thoughts.

Mine is incredible but I do have two teeny weeny issues. I didn’t want to mention it earlier as I didn’t want to spoil the anticipation. Which I’m sure you enjoyed, and enjoyed, and..


----------



## CndRkMt

My parcel from Meranom finally arrived. Just 90 days of waiting. Other two from Komandirskie and Favinov are still in Russia


----------



## littlejoebig

CndRkMt said:


> My parcel from Meranom finally arrived. Just 90 days of waiting. Other two from Komandirskie and Favinov are still in Russia


Same here, Meranom packages arrived but Favinov ordered May 10th still no movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave51

I received a couple of packages. Still waiting for the first one I ordered. Meranom shipped it promptly and it finally arrived in the USA a couple of days ago! On its way from NY.


----------



## Contigo1980

I want to thank everyone for your support my package arrived it may not be a watch but it was a package from Russia it arrived this morning all beat up


----------



## Avidfan

Ordered a parts watch on 10th July which was posted in Kazan on the 13th July which arrived today, so exactly three weeks from Russia to UK, so it looks as though for recent orders at least Russian Post are pretty much back to normal...

(I know that the above doesn't help much if you've got a watch at the bottom of the package mountain...)


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Contigo1980 said:


> I want to thank everyone for your support my package arrived it may not be a watch but it was a package from Russia it arrived this morning all beat up


Hopefully the contents were safe?


----------



## Odessa200

Got all my ‘badly delayed’ from Russia. My oldest parcel now is from June 11 (3 weeks or so) so the Russian post had delivered all overdue items to me. Happy to report that outside of the ridiculous wait time nothing else bad happened to the parcels. None were exposed to water, none were smashed, all were in pretty good shape. 

if you are still waiting for yours: sit tight. They will come!


----------



## littlejoebig

My Favinov order from May 10 just arrived.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

I would be very interested in hearing from any AUSTRALIANS as to whether they have recently received any packages from Russia that utilised delivery via container ship.

The reason I ask is that Russia Post indicates on their tracking that a container was received by Australia Post on 13th July, however after sending an enquiry to Australia Post they replied that they have no indication of my tracking number in their system.


----------



## tokareva

Mario, are you ready to live on a normal part of the planet now? One without weird insects and strange fruit, dog eating snakes, and baby eating dogs. Somewhere that you don't have to worry about being hit in the head with a boomerang. 🤔


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> Mario, are you ready to live on a normal part of the planet now? One without weird insects and strange fruit, dog eating snakes, and baby eating dogs. Somewhere that you don't have to worry about being hit in the head with a boomerang. 🤔


Hmmm ...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

tokareva said:


> Mario, are you ready to live on a normal part of the planet now? One without weird insects and strange fruit, dog eating snakes, and baby eating dogs. Somewhere that you don't have to worry about being hit in the head with a boomerang. 🤔


Tokareva, you forgot about the spiders - should never forget about Australian spiders!


----------



## vintorez

tokareva said:


> Mario, are you ready to live on a normal part of the planet now? One without weird insects and strange fruit, dog eating snakes, and baby eating dogs. Somewhere that you don't have to worry about being hit in the head with a boomerang. 🤔


Don't forget all the traffic:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDbF5rcjNs4/


----------



## pechamuha

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Tokareva, you forgot about the spiders - should never forget about Australian spiders!


Yes, snake eating spiders

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Less rain tho.

Just saying....


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> Less rain tho.
> 
> Just saying....


True, and no sleet or snow, or frost. 

But then, I don't like spiders!


----------



## markfoto40

CndRkMt said:


> My parcel from Meranom finally arrived. Just 90 days of waiting. Other two from Komandirskie and Favinov are still in Russia


That's crazy! No idea the shipping / customs' adverse impact is this bad...


----------



## Dtn8

mariomart said:


> I would be very interested in hearing from any AUSTRALIANS as to whether they have recently received any packages from Russia that utilised delivery via container ship.
> 
> The reason I ask is that Russia Post indicates on their tracking that a container was received by Australia Post on 13th July, however after sending an enquiry to Australia Post they replied that they have no indication of my tracking number in their system.


Hi Mariomart, I'm in south australia. My order from Meranom was received in Christopol post office on 24/3/20 (first entry from 17track postal tracking) the last entry I have from tracking is on 11/6/20 "Russian Federation, RULED, Carrier processing, Uplifted " I'm hoping this is when it was put in to shipping container and sent to Aus.

As of today I am still waiting for my package to be delivered.


----------



## mariomart

Dtn8 said:


> Hi Mariomart, I'm in south australia. My order from Meranom was received in Christopol post office on 24/3/20 (first entry from 17track postal tracking) the last entry I have from tracking is on 11/6/20 "Russian Federation, RULED, Carrier processing, Uplifted " I'm hoping this is when it was put in to shipping container and sent to Aus.
> 
> As of today I am still waiting for my package to be delivered.


Cheers,

The status of my package was changed today to,
"Australian Post
*Processing in Australia*
06 August 2020, 08:03 AUSYDA, Australia"

So hopefully that means that it is one step closer to delivery in a few weeks, as it still takes 2 weeks to get from Sydney to Perth.

My other 4 packages that are still struck in Russia all share the same status as yours Dtn8, so I'm guessing they are still bobbing up and down in the sea somewhere.


----------



## Odessa200

mariomart said:


> Cheers,
> 
> The status of my package was changed today to,
> "Australian Post
> *Processing in Australia*
> 06 August 2020, 08:03 AUSYDA, Australia"
> 
> So hopefully that means that it is one step closer to delivery in a few weeks, as it still takes 2 weeks to get from Sydney to Perth.
> 
> My other 4 packages that are still struck in Russia all share the same status as yours Dtn8, so I'm guessing they are still bobbing up and down in the sea somewhere.


Wow. You beat us all. What a patience.


----------



## Dtn8

mariomart said:


> Cheers,
> 
> The status of my package was changed today to,
> "Australian Post
> *Processing in Australia*
> 06 August 2020, 08:03 AUSYDA, Australia"
> 
> So hopefully that means that it is one step closer to delivery in a few weeks, as it still takes 2 weeks to get from Sydney to Perth.
> 
> My other 4 packages that are still struck in Russia all share the same status as yours Dtn8, so I'm guessing they are still bobbing up and down in the sea somewhere.


Stay strong brother, your not waiting alone, we are in this waiting game together!


----------



## GuiHD

mariomart said:


> I would be very interested in hearing from any AUSTRALIANS as to whether they have recently received any packages from Russia that utilised delivery via container ship.
> 
> The reason I ask is that Russia Post indicates on their tracking that a container was received by Australia Post on 13th July, however after sending an enquiry to Australia Post they replied that they have no indication of my tracking number in their system.


My package supossedly arrived into Australia on the 13th of July

Australian Post
*Delivered to the country of destination*
13 July 2020, 00:00 CASYD, Australia

However this is the time the package has not been delivered. I contacted Australia post and they said they have not received the package.

Has anyone in Australia received their packages?


----------



## Dave51

The last of my long-delayed packages arrived today! Of course, it was an order from Meranom that was shipped the day after I made the order at the beginning of last March! Double of course, it was the first of my orders to ship and the last to arrive. Phew! Now I have some more parts to make a mod.


----------



## Kotsov

pechamuha said:


> Yes, snake eating spiders
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


I've seen a man eating cake.


----------



## Father of five

Kotsov said:


> I've seen a man eating cake.


Were you in my house last night?


----------



## vintorez

I ordered from komandirskie.com and it was shipped 23 June and "prepared for shipment from Russia" on 5 July, with no further updates for over a month. Yesterday it changed to "Handed over to Australia for further delivery" so shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## mariomart

vintorez said:


> I ordered from komandirskie.com and it was shipped 23 June and "prepared for shipment from Russia" on 5 July, with no further updates for over a month. Yesterday it changed to "Handed over to Australia for further delivery" so shouldn't be too long now.


I also have the same dated message for a parcel that shipped on 14 July, so we must have been travelling together 

So, 3 of my 6 Russian parcels have arrived in Sydney over the past month, however none have been delivered to the West coast yet.


----------



## tokareva

Well now I'm watching this from the other side for a change... waiting for the watch to get *to *Russia. This should be interesting. One thing that I don't understand is how they can ship from Russia for free or reasonable prices. They wanted $27 to send it back to Moscow with no way of knowing how long it might take, so I went ahead and paid $34 for guaranteed delivery within 10 days. It was actually going to cost about $50, but the girl at the counter was able to get it inside of a big priority envelope, then wrapped packing tape around it.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

tokareva said:


> Well now I'm watching this from the other side for a change... waiting for the watch to get *to *Russia. This should be interesting. One thing that I don't understand is how they can ship from Russia for free or reasonable prices. They wanted $27 to send it back to Moscow with no way of knowing how long it might take, so I went ahead and paid $34 for guaranteed delivery within 10 days. It was actually going to cost about $50, but the girl at the counter was able to get it inside of a big priority envelope, then wrapped packing tape around it.


Postage costs are wierd, and are done on a 'reciprocal' arrangement.
Hopefully it'll be able to be flown now, rather than being put on a ship.


----------



## Alfajuj

I'm so happy! All of my pending packages finally arrived, all at the same time! I ordered a bunch of stuff in mid March and had almost given up hope. It took roughly 5 months. What would normally take about 2 weeks took 20.

According to the tracking info, they were all stranded in the UAE en route for most of this time. I guess there were no commercial flights available to give them a ride to Taiwan until now.


----------



## GuiHD

For those in Brisbane Australia, I received my watch today. I bought it on the 1st of April and arrived in Sydney on the 13th of July. So, be patient and I hope yours get delivered soon.


----------



## reporterreporter

Has anyone received watches from Ukraine recently? I bought a watch in June that took 2 weeks and 2 days to arrived. I was elated, and bought 3 more from the same seller. I'm at 4 weeks now and there's no updates.


----------



## Roman Ukraine

reporterreporter said:


> Has anyone received watches from Ukraine recently? I bought a watch in June that took 2 weeks and 2 days to arrived. I was elated, and bought 3 more from the same seller. I'm at 4 weeks now and there's no updates.


the work of the postal service is not clear now ... sometimes new parcels are delivered faster than old ones
60 days to Germany but 20 days to Kenya?
easy


----------



## mightymiloquinn

reporterreporter said:


> Has anyone received watches from Ukraine recently? I bought a watch in June that took 2 weeks and 2 days to arrived. I was elated, and bought 3 more from the same seller. I'm at 4 weeks now and there's no updates.


Ukraine has been pretty inconsistent for me. Just had one delivered today that I ordered in late June. Others have taken as little as 2 weeks. Most have been 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

my watch “collection” is all back from being serviced and I feel like the Vostok I bought to wear through that time is now superfluous. It took a while to come, but the timing of delivery was impeccable. it arrived just in time to occupy my wrist while the collection got serviced.


----------



## Lucidor

A watch that was dispatched from Omsk in Russia on April 29 has finally arrived to the Swedish customs, August 12. I have been concerned about this shipment since it is a rare and expensive watch. But now the hope is restored.


----------



## Odessa200

Lucidor said:


> A watch that was dispatched from Omsk in Russia on April 29 has finally arrived to the Swedish customs, August 12. I have been concerned about this shipment since it is a rare and expensive watch. But now the hope is restored.


this shipping delays cost me the remaining hair on my head


----------



## abdullahnr

After 4 months since being shipped, and a little over 2 weeks with the local customs here in Qatar, my first Vostok has finally arrived. This piece is definitely special since I already have so many memories with it before it ever got to me 

Thanks to everyone in the thread and I hope you all get your packages soon.
















Sent from my HRY-LX1MEB using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> this shipping delays cost me the remaining hair on my head


It never affects nostril hair though.

Proving there is a Devil


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> It never affects nostril hair though.
> 
> Proving there is a Devil


and ears hair. Aggggghhhh


----------



## Zany4

Some new weirdness... bought a couple straps from the UK to ship to the east coast of the US. Landed in Los Angeles and now has to ship back thru USPS across the entire country. 😆 😂 🤦‍♂️


----------



## reporterreporter

mightymiloquinn said:


> Ukraine has been pretty inconsistent for me. Just had one delivered today that I ordered in late June. Others have taken as little as 2 weeks. Most have been 3-4 weeks.


A packaged that was processed through Kiev on August 5 arrived in New York on August 13. Will probably be here today or tomorrow. Still no news on another packaged processed through Kiev on July 23.

Guess there's no telling. But still faster than Russia!


----------



## Odessa200

Zany4 said:


> Some new weirdness... bought a couple straps from the UK to ship to the east coast of the US. Landed in Los Angeles and now has to ship back thru USPS across the entire country. 😆 😂 🤦‍♂️


my 2nd parcel this week that goes accross the USA for no good reason.


----------



## mariomart

I decided to ask Australia Post if they had any updates, because according to Russia Post tracking they have handed over 3 parcels for local processing.

Australia Post have not scanned ANY of these parcels into Australia. It has now been over 4 months and it's a very confusing and disheartening feeling when the available information doesn't make any sense and there is no believable information or entity to turn to.

The wait continues ....


----------



## tokareva

This return is getting a little interesting. USPS said the package will be delivered within 10 days, but it's still here after 7 days. How can USPS control how long the package takes to actually be delivered after it arrives in Russia?


----------



## lbcreations

mariomart said:


> I decided to ask Australia Post if they had any updates, because according to Russia Post tracking they have handed over 3 parcels for local processing.
> 
> Australia Post have not scanned ANY of these parcels into Australia. It has now been over 4 months and it's a very confusing and disheartening feeling when the available information doesn't make any sense and there is no believable information or entity to turn to.
> 
> The wait continues ....
> 
> View attachment 15402097


Hey Mario, I have been following this thread for a while now, and I am having the same issues as you. I am also a Westerner, and I am not getting any feedback from Aus Post. How are you contacting them? As I have done 2 online enquiries over the last three weeks and still have had no response. Cheers ~LB


----------



## mariomart

lbcreations said:


> Hey Mario, I have been following this thread for a while now, and I am having the same issues as you. I am also a Westerner, and I am not getting any feedback from Aus Post. How are you contacting them? As I have done 2 online enquiries over the last three weeks and still have had no response. Cheers ~LB


Hey LB  I ony use Facebook Messenger to contact them these days, I gave up on their own online query system as, just like you, it can take weeks to get any answer. I normally get a response within 6 to 12 hours using Facebook Messenger, just make sure to message all the the relevant info straight up so you don't have to do the to and throw.

Here is an example of what I normally send them and it seems to always be enough info for a reply.

"Hello, I was hoping you may be able to tell me where my International Registered Post article from Russia is? It was posted from Russia on 04 May, and it looks like it arrived via container ship in Sydney on 13 July. The tracking number is RR000000000RU and the delivery address is 00 Xxxxx Street, Suburb, WA. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance."


----------



## Odessa200

For me, Russian Post reported ‘processed in USA’ but USPS was not updating it for between a week or two.

now I am happy to report that I had received my last delayed Russian parcel. Done. All worked fine for me. I wish you will get your so overdue parcels soon!!!

Now time to order more! Lol.


----------



## vintorez

@mariomart 
I'm in Perth and just received my package a few minutes ago ("Handed over to Australia for further delivery" on 10 August). Yours hopefully aren't too far behind.


----------



## mariomart

vintorez said:


> @mariomart
> I'm in Perth and just received my package a few minutes ago ("Handed over to Australia for further delivery" on 10 August). Yours hopefully aren't too far behind.


Thanks, the issue I have is that 2 of mine go back to being handed over on 13 July. I do have 1 from 10 August so hopefully that arrives soon.

I spoke to my bike postie today and she informs me that the Rockingham area is about to start 2 day per week delivery instead of the 5 days per week, Australia Post REALLY SUCK!!!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

mariomart said:


> ..........
> I spoke to my bike postie today and she informs me that the Rockingham area is about to start 2 day per week delivery instead of the 5 days per week, Australia Post REALLY SUCK!!!


Is that because of the cold?????


----------



## mariomart

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Is that because of the cold?????


Nope, they put it down to cost saving because the number of non-parcel items has supposedly reduced, but the postie says there has been no noticeable reduction of letter items in years.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

mariomart said:


> Nope, they put it down to cost saving because the number of non-parcel items has supposedly reduced, but the postie says there has been no noticeable reduction of letter items in years.


Sounds like head office thinking about saving money, and finding an excuse


----------



## RITinker

It’s alive!!! 

Now how long before it gets to the US?


----------



## OCSleeper

RITinker said:


> It's alive!!!
> 
> Now how long before it gets to the US?


I placed an order from Meranom on 6/15 and received it yesterday 8/17 out in the Pacific NW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RITinker

OCSleeper said:


> I placed an order from Meranom on 6/15 and received it yesterday 8/17 out in the Pacific NW.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I placed my order on June 3 or 4, and it was shipped June 5. It stalled out a little over a week later.

I hope this latest move means it will show up in the US in a few days.........or maybe it will go on the slow boat and take another 2 months.

Because of the virus delays I thought of paying extra for fast shipping, but part of the fun of buying Russian watches is waiting in anticipation as they march slowly around the globe. It's like being a kid waiting for Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave51

Are packages piling up again?

One purchase shipped on July 14 shows "Prepared for shipment from Russia" on July 20. No action since.

Another purchase shipped on shows "Arrived at the local distribution center" on July 21. No action since.

These are my most recent purchases. In between these and my purchases in March that were stuck for months, I made a few other purchases that got to me in the USA in good time. Just wondering what is the holdup on these.


----------



## Dtn8

For the Aussies waiting for their packages, stay strong! I am sure you will get your shipment. For me my wait was 149 days exactly, from the 24th of March to it being delivered on 19th of August. 

If like myself you have been checking this thread to gauge if any Australian shipments are being recieved and to try and estimate when my own package will be delivered here are the key dates for reference from my delivery-

'Russian Federation, RULED, Carrier processing, Uplifted' on the 11.6.20 
'Australia, CASYD, Carrier processing, Delivered' on 7.8.20 
'Australia, AUSYDA, Processing of international mail, Processing by designated postal operator' on 12.8.20 

As it stands there has been no other update to package tracking even though it has been delivered.

To all that are still waiting on their packages I hope that the wait will not be too much longer.


----------



## Fergfour

The only thing I'm waiting on from Russia is a custom made strap for my 1967's. As of today I'm at 3 months and counting.









Speaking of 1967's, a 40th annv is coming from down under. It was mailed on the 11th, the last update was:
2020-08-17 10:10 Received by air carrier for international departure
I haven't paid attention to how mail does coming from Australia, hopefully nothing like it is in Russia.


----------



## Object704

RITinker said:


> I placed my order on June 3 or 4, and it was shipped June 5. It stalled out a little over a week later.
> 
> I hope this latest move means it will show up in the US in a few days.........or maybe it will go on the slow boat and take another 2 months.
> 
> Because of the virus delays I thought of paying extra for fast shipping, but part of the fun of buying Russian watches is waiting in anticipation as they march slowly around the globe. It's like being a kid waiting for Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just did a couple of orders from Meranom and Komandirskie, starting late July and they have arrived. Ordered from Favinov on the first week of August, and it's crossing the pond now. The pace is decent imo.


----------



## RITinker

RITinker said:


> It's alive!!!
> 
> Now how long before it gets to the US?


Well, it arrived in the US in New York 2 days later August 20 according to Russia Post. However there was no update on the USPS website until this morning (August 26) when it showed up at my local post office at 6:00. Delivered to my door this afternoon, about 1 week shy of 3 months.

Definitely worth the wait. It's the Neptune SE teal color. It's actually a lot more on the green side of teal than the Meranom website photos show it, which is what I was hoping based on photos others have posted here. It is really stunning.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Finally received one of my Russian parcels, however it was the last thing I purchased on 14 July, so a little over 6 weeks to deliver to the West coast of Australia, which is about 2 weeks longer than normal.

So it seems that they have found a delivery route is at least more robust, however I still have 5 parcels somewhere in the system dating back 4½ months.

The wait continues


----------



## mariomart

As luck would have it, my oldest order from 4 months ago, a Meranom order, was delivered today by a different courier.

The God's are smiling down upon me today


----------



## RITinker

mariomart said:


> As luck would have it, my oldest order from 4 months ago, a Meranom order, was delivered today by a different courier.
> 
> The God's are smiling down upon me today


It's a long swim for the Postal Pony from Russia to Australia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

I don't know what's happened to the watch I sent back to Smirs in Moscow. USPS said it would be delivered in 10 days and it took 9 days to leave the US. After it left it disappeared from tracking.


----------



## Dave51

Dave51 said:


> Are packages piling up again?
> 
> One purchase shipped on July 14 shows "Prepared for shipment from Russia" on July 20. No action since.
> 
> Another purchase shipped on shows "Arrived at the local distribution center" on July 21. No action since.
> 
> These are my most recent purchases. In between these and my purchases in March that were stuck for months, I made a few other purchases that got to me in the USA in good time. Just wondering what is the holdup on these.


Both of these shipments landed in Chicago. First time I have seen that for packages from Russia or eastern Europe. The one that shipped on July 14 arrived at my house today. YAY! I now have enough parts to assemble a watch. The other one, that will enable me to build a couple more, is on its way from Chicago. I will be able to spread them out and have some watch fun for a while.


----------



## Odessa200

While I was waiting for my overdue parcels I greatly cut down on purchases. Then I got all the parcels. Can you guess what happened next?..... of course I went all out! 15 more watches in the mail. Ooooo mama....


----------



## RITinker

Odessa200 said:


> While I was waiting for my overdue parcels I greatly cut down on purchases. Then I got all the parcels. Can you guess what happened next?..... of course I went all out! 15 more watches in the mail. Ooooo mama....


So comforting spending my day on the interwebs with fellow victims of obsessive compulsive disorder thinking of what to obsess about next. Can't stop buyin' watches. Ha! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave51

Odessa200 said:


> While I was waiting for my overdue parcels I greatly cut down on purchases. Then I got all the parcels. Can you guess what happened next?..... of course I went all out! 15 more watches in the mail. Ooooo mama....


15! Wow!!! That is a lot of watches.


----------



## tokareva

Still no information...does anybody know why it's taking so long to be delivered or why there is no information about it landing in Russia?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Have a feeling that there must be a lack of planes flying into and out of Russia - now got two packets supposedly left Russia (ordered a week apart), but nothing yet to say that they've arrived in the UK - so guessing that a container is slowly being filled, to be put onto a trailer to head off on its journey. Probably turn up together at some point.


----------



## Odessa200

Bought a watch from Belarus: got to USA in 10 days. Great service from this country despite the turbulent times.


----------



## tokareva

My package isn't even in Russia yet!

I paid $37.00 for express delivery within 10 days. It took 9 days just to get out of the US!
I probably should have tried to send it using UPS.
Why is it even in the UK?


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> My package isn't even in Russia yet!
> 
> I paid $37.00 for express delivery within 10 days. It took 9 days just to get out of the US!
> I probably should have tried to send it using UPS.
> Why is it even in the UK?
> View attachment 15430442


It's not in the UK is it? Looks like it just transferred through there and is on it's merry way to Moscow...


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> It's not in the UK is it? Looks like it just transferred through there and is on it's merry way to Moscow...


Well I don't know, but where has it been for the last 12 days?


----------



## Dixit

I just ordered a watch from Komandirskie.com . They now explicitly offer UPS service for an extra (approx.) 20 euros. Now, that would be doable for a watch costing around 80 euros, as the total would still be under the price of a EU seller.

But...

With UPS you are guaranteed to pay VAT - which still is fair - _and_ a stiff handling fee by UPS. And then that watch suddenly becomes unreasonably expensive.

So I took my chance with Pochta and hope the watch will arrive before Christmas.


----------



## artus

I have 2 orders from Komandirskie.com I just went for normal post option as I did not fancy taking the chance on paying vat and handeling fees the first is moving slowly and the 2nd has as far as I can see not even been posted yet. Not overly concerned how long they take.


----------



## Dixit

I got an SMS in cyrillic writing today - fortunately we have Google Translate. The watch is already in the inbound office in Chistopol. Well, still enough stops to get stuck at. But komandirskie.com did its (fine) job. Thank you, komandirskie.com !

I also found out that Julian Kampmann at Poljot24 has some nice radio rooms (with an extra leather band). The German VAT has been decreased for COVID reasons and Julian offers the ristorno to the client. Extra offer: DHL express at the same cost as normal Deutsche Post. And as we are both in the EU, DHL shouldn't tackle me with handling fees. Let's see when that watch arrives. Probably next week.
Good to keep the Vostok level high enough in order for me to resist the wait for the komandirskie.com watch to arrive. 😛


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

artus said:


> I have 2 orders from Komandirskie.com I just went for normal post option as I did not fancy taking the chance on paying vat and handeling fees the first is moving slowly and the 2nd has as far as I can see not even been posted yet. Not overly concerned how long they take.


I've 2 as well, both have cleared Russian customs, and are marked as *"Prepared for shipment from Russia". *Though ordered a week apart (first 17th August, second 24th August) they took between 6 and 8 days to get from the Chistopol PO to the current status, so thinking that the Russian Post folks are filling a container with goods for the UK, and when it's full, it'll be on its way.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

tokareva said:


> Well I don't know, but where has it been for the last 12 days?


Bobbing about on the Atlantic? Doesn't seem to be much air traffic over here, not sure how flights from/to USA have been affected though. (to listen to all the moans from the air industry - sounds like they're going bust at an alarming rate, but so far I haven't heard of one calling in the administrators!)


----------



## tokareva

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Bobbing about on the Atlantic? Doesn't seem to be much air traffic over here, not sure how flights from/to USA have been affected though. (to listen to all the moans from the air industry - sounds like they're going bust at an alarming rate, but so far I haven't heard of one calling in the administrators!)


Well I wonder if I'm eligible for a partial refund if that's the case. They promised delivery within 10 days, not to leave the US in 10 days and then take another two weeks or more to make it to Russia and be delivered.


----------



## artus

Update on mine checked this morning and it looks like they sent both my orders out under the same number


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

tokareva said:


> Well I wonder if I'm eligible for a partial refund if that's the case. They promised delivery within 10 days, not to leave the US in 10 days and then take another two weeks or more to make it to Russia and be delivered.


You can try - after all, they took on the 'contract' of a 10 day delivery, if it wasn't possible, then they shouldn't have offered it, or warned you that it could take longer.


----------



## Kotsov

Dixit said:


> I just ordered a watch from Komandirskie.com . They now explicitly offer UPS service for an extra (approx.) 20 euros. Now, that would be doable for a watch costing around 80 euros, as the total would still be under the price of a EU seller.
> 
> But...
> 
> With UPS you are guaranteed to pay VAT - which still is fair - _and_ a stiff handling fee by UPS. And then that watch suddenly becomes unreasonably expensive.
> 
> So I took my chance with Pochta and hope the watch will arrive before Christmas.


Which one?


----------



## Dixit

I am confident that it shall be Christmas of the year 2020.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dixit said:


> I am confident that it shall be Christmas of the year 20200.


Fixed it for you 😜


----------



## AaParker

Shipped from Russian Federation on March 9th and arrived at my home in North America today September 5th. And I am very happy! 🙂 I had completely given up hope of seeing this package .


----------



## Odessa200

Situation is definitely improving! I have 2 parcels with record timing (even by old standards). One from Russia and another from Ukraine. Regular mail. Take a look!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Still think that the Russian Post still have problems, got two orders hung up - both are showing 'Prepared for shipment from Russia' & have been since Aug 23rd & Sept 02


----------



## AhmadImad

My package has no update for four days, is this normal?


----------



## mariomart

I've received all of mine except the oldest which is now coming up on 5 months.

I've been in contact with our postal service to conduct a search, because according to Russia Post it arrived in Australia 2 months ago, but Australia Post said they have no record of receiving it and that it is likely stolen or lost.

After speaking to the seller they were happy to refund the purchase. Luckily it wasn't anything super rare, just a couple of nice 119's and a 331.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

AhmadImad said:


> My package has no update for four days, is this normal?
> View attachment 15449058


Takes a few days to get from Stolbiche to Sharapovo (not sure how far it is), I'm waiting on the next stage on a couple of orders - actually leaving Sharapovo and arriving in the UK (they're showing as 'prepared for shipment from Russia', and have been since the beginning of September)


----------



## Kotsov

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Takes a few days to get from Stolbiche to Sharapovo (not sure how far it is), I'm waiting on the next stage on a couple of orders - actually leaving Sharapovo and arriving in the UK (they're showing as 'prepared for shipment from Russia', and have been since the beginning of September)


I have similar from the start of August. The same time that Dogydruid approximately but his has been delivered. I think mine had the container doors slammed in its face...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> I have similar from the start of August. The same time that Dogydruid approximately but his has been delivered. I think mine had the container doors slammed in its face...


Hopefully they'll soon be sealed and sent


----------



## Utva_56

195 days in transit and counting. Hopefully will get the parcel next week.


----------



## Kotsov

Utva_56 said:


> 195 days in transit and counting. Hopefully will get the parcel next week.
> View attachment 15450243


After the coronavirus fiasco is finished we need a single winner.

And the winner should get the cheapest vostok shipped by the cheapest method.


----------



## Odessa200

mariomart said:


> I've received all of mine except the oldest which is now coming up on 5 months.
> 
> I've been in contact with our postal service to conduct a search, because according to Russia Post it arrived in Australia 2 months ago, but Australia Post said they have no record of receiving it and that it is likely stolen or lost.
> 
> After speaking to the seller they were happy to refund the purchase. Luckily it wasn't anything super rare, just a couple of nice 119's and a 331.


At least not a rare one. Still said that you waited for so long for nothing


----------



## AhmadImad

AhmadImad said:


> My package has no update for four days, is this normal?
> View attachment 15449058


7 days and still no update, anyone here had a similar experience?

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five

AhmadImad said:


> 7 days and still no update, anyone here had a similar experience?


Yes it is, my latest package went silent for a week appeared in Poland for 2 days then arrived in Toronto 11 days ago it should get here in Calgary by next week I hope


----------



## AhmadImad

Father of five said:


> Yes it is, my latest package went silent for a week appeared in Poland for 2 days then arrived in Toronto 11 days ago it should get here in Calgary by next week I hope


Thanks for the reply, what's worrying me is that all of precedent packages got stuck in the airport for weeks or even months not after leaving the post office but this one left the post office and disappeared so I think I went missing

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

For the 3rd time this year a Ukrainian seller has sent my purchase to AUSTRIA !!!! instead of Australia.

The previous 2 parcels were never seen again once they arrived in Austria, so I don't hold up much hope for this one.

I wonder where they go to in Austria and are not returned to sender?


----------



## JC.Auck

mariomart said:


> For the 3rd time this year a Ukrainian seller has sent my purchase to AUSTRIA !!!! instead of Australia.
> 
> The previous 2 parcels were never seen again once they arrived in Austria, so I don't hold up much hope for this one.
> 
> I wonder where they go to in Austria and are not returned to sender?












Your Russian watch-related package is being looked after by _top men, _Mario, _top men........._

Jokes aside I hope it wasn't a super special find or expensive, that must be really frustrating 

JC


----------



## mariomart

JC.Auck said:


> Your Russian watch-related package is being looked after by _top men, _Mario, _top men........._
> 
> Jokes aside I hope it wasn't a super special find or expensive, that must be really frustrating
> 
> JC


I wouldn't consider it "super special" but it was a gold plated watch from 1985 that was in remarkable condition with next to no wear or damage to the plating.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

mariomart said:


> For the 3rd time this year a Ukrainian seller has sent my purchase to AUSTRIA !!!! instead of Australia.
> 
> The previous 2 parcels were never seen again once they arrived in Austria, so I don't hold up much hope for this one.
> 
> I wonder where they go to in Austria and are not returned to sender?


Would hope that they are returned to sender - eventually.
I just can't figure out why the senders didn't double check the address that they sent it to, if I send stuff, I check everything two or three times, then panic after it goes into the post, checking the receipt  
Hopefully they'll turn up for you


----------



## mariomart

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Would hope that they are returned to sender - eventually.
> I just can't figure out why the senders didn't double check the address that they sent it to, if I send stuff, I check everything two or three times, then panic after it goes into the post, checking the receipt
> Hopefully they'll turn up for you


Neither of the previous sellers ever received a return parcel, I suspect that it either goes to a government auction are someone's pocket.


----------



## Odessa200

mariomart said:


> Neither of the previous sellers ever received a return parcel, I suspect that it either goes to a government auction are someone's pocket.


are you the only victim on this forum of this postal mess? Sorry your parcels got lost...


----------



## mariomart

Odessa200 said:


> are you the only victim on this forum of this postal mess? Sorry your parcels got lost...


I'm unsure about others, but my problems are more due to inattentive sellers who can't write down the correct country of destination. That's been 3 parcels just this year, but it's happened several times in previous years, and it's only been from Ukrainian sellers.


----------



## Odessa200

mariomart said:


> I'm unsure about others, but my problems are more due to inattentive sellers who can't write down the correct country of destination. That's been 3 parcels just this year, but it's happened several times in previous years, and it's only been from Ukrainian sellers.


What do they put? Austria ? Lol


----------



## mariomart

Odessa200 said:


> What do they put? Austria ? Lol


Yes, as I stated in a previous post, they sent them to Austria.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Australia is just too many letters


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

mariomart said:


> Yes, as I stated in a previous post, they sent them to Austria.





elsoldemayo said:


> Australia is just too many letters


Or not marked on the maps over there & they've never heard of the place


----------



## Kotsov

mariomart said:


> Yes, as I stated in a previous post, they sent them to Austria.


Did you spell it correctly?


----------



## mariomart

Kotsov said:


> Did you spell it correctly?


Orstrayleah


----------



## Kotsov

mariomart said:


> Orstrayleah


I use Osterreichlia.


----------



## Utva_56

After 202 days, drifting from Chistopolj to Vnukovo and to the final destination. Also happy that the custom case back has not been lost.


----------



## Odessa200

Utva_56 said:


> After 202 days, drifting from Chistopolj to Vnukovo and to the final destination. Also happy that the custom case back has not been lost.
> View attachment 15461074
> 
> 
> View attachment 15461080


Wow. What a test in patience.... 200 days shipping. Wow.

Nice watch!


----------



## Dixit

My watch from komandirskie.com was posted on September 3.
My watch from poljot24.de was posted on September 3.

I received the watch from poljot24.de on September 4. That's the winner, as expected.

Nevertheless, the watch from komandirskie.com was checked out from Vnukovo on September 15, which I think is good progress.
I received a local tracking update today, September 23.

So the Russian part of the trip went very well ! 
Now the most challenging part: the local one to my doorstep.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Still got 2 from komdotcom sat at Sharapovo, one arrived there 23 August, the other one 2 September (presumably in a container waiting for it to be filled)


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Just checked the shipments - they're in 'Lala land' so could get them in the next day or so! So @Kotsov and any others in the UK waiting for something, should be here soon!


----------



## ido23131

Got 2 packages from favinov in just under 3 weeks.
On the other hand, my Vostok Amphibia took almost 3 months.
Surprisingly packages from China seems to arrive in under a month or so.

With Russian post, it seems that the smaller the item- the faster it goes through customs.
Never had anything return due to Covid, just long delays.


----------



## Kotsov

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Just checked the shipments - they're in 'Lala land' so could get them in the next day or so! So @Kotsov and any others in the UK waiting for something, should be here soon!


Two from Komandirskie have shown up but the earliest hasn't....


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> Two from Komandirskie have shown up but the earliest hasn't....


Hopefully it'll soon be with you, might be stuck in front of mine - think that you ordered before me (22/8)?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Strange notes on the tracking now - the two packages seem to have 'diverged' - the package with the bracelets and hands has been 'handed over for delivery within England' (twice!), and the package with the watch has 'passed registration in England' then 'handed over for delivery within England' (both actions twice!) 
And folks say that the Russian Post is strange!!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

First package arrived, watch still wandering.


----------



## Odessa200

SuffolkGerryW said:


> First package arrived, watch still wandering.


package arrived without the watch????


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Odessa200 said:


> package arrived without the watch????


The watch is in the second package, first package contained the hands, bezel and a couple of bracelets, the watch went out of stock as I was placing the order, so continued with the order  - the watch came back into stock a week later, it caught up with the first package while they were waiting to leave Russia.


----------



## Kotsov

Three Komandirskie packages have just been processed at LaLa. My wife is working part time so it’s 50/50


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> Three Komandirskie packages have just been processed at LaLa. My wife is working part time so it's 50/50


If it's saying "handed over for delivery", probably turn up the following working day (first package did), so I'm expecting the watch Monday (wife is working, so hopefully it'll turn up  )


----------



## Kotsov

After the last package I’ve found you can replace casebacks, rotors etc during Teams calls if you switch off the camera and mike.


----------



## RITinker

Things are really speeding up. Just got one from Komandirskie.com in 22 days to my house in the US.










I have another right behind it that should make it door to door in about 2 weeks. That would be a record.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Utva_56

Just an update about shipment by Russian Post to this end of the world eg. Oceania. My last 3 shipments are tracking from Sharapovo to Italy. Then there is a long sitting time somewhere in Italy. Some depot on the airport?.


----------

